# Zelos Mako 🦈



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like Zelos has dropped another diver.

Looks like a nice size (for me anyhow) 40mmx47mmx13.5mm

SW200 movement
500m
Ceramic bezel
Lots of lume




























Thoughts?

I think I may go for the "Batman" model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Size of the case is great for a good range of people but too many round indice/markers on dial and bezel insert....


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

It is rather tempting  The batman one is the one I like as well.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

I might go for the grey-orange, although I really shouldn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

MC88 said:


> I might go for the grey-orange, although I really shouldn't.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed but I did anyway. And I just received my Blumo yesterday. It's going to be a bad month for my CC.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

My first thought was that looks like a Deep Blue. Too small for me, but I like the date placement & the lume looks solid.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Even though I don't always wear a bracelet for several reason I want them included aftermarket bracelets just aren't that great. Nice watch but doesn't excite me too much but there is a lot to like. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

There’s lots to like about this one, except the size. 
My comfort zone is 42-44, so this one is a bit too small.
Darn!!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Size is perfect for me. It's always encouraging to see a 40 mm option. I don't like the aesthetics as much as my Zelos Hammerhead, but I'm starting to think my Hammerhead is just too chunky. A bracelet would be the deciding factor for me. If it comes with a nice bracelet I'd be very tempted. Not the bracelet that came with my Hammerhead which is just so comically thick and heavy that I've never worn it.


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

marlowe55 said:


> There's lots to like about this one, except the size.
> My comfort zone is 42-44, so this one is a bit too small.
> Darn!!


I thought the same before picking up an Oris Divers 65 40mm early last year. I am now comfortable wearing 40mm watches. YMMV


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

This looks intriguing, the abundance of lume on everything is something I like. happy to see this in a 40mm case with reasonable lug to lug. May pick one up, decisions decisions.. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The short lug to lug is a win for me. I am really trying to pull back to 39-41mm cases.

I have some 43-44mm but they always feel like a bit of stretch for me.

Intrigued to see what this looks like in the wild. The dial detail may be really satisfying in person. I love when I dial is simple from far away but his lots of detail to enjoy up close. I don't mind the round indices as I have a lot of watches with angular indices so it would be a bit different.

Also pretty keen to see the brushed ceramic bezel. I have always wanted to see what one looks like.

Looks to be strong value at the intro price. Curious to see how quickly the price climbs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

I agree - size is good, but dial is too busy...

--romas


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

I had to jump on this, ordered the blue dial. It checked a lot of boxes for me and love the lumed crown


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice wavy pattern on the dials. Can't help but feel like 22mm lug width would be a better match to the case shape.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Depends on the price, but it still looks too busy for me, seems like too many minute markers


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm interested to see how the dial pattern looks in real life. Hopefully not too busy until hit by direct light like a sunburst.

Sort of reminds me of a cross between the Beluga Ascent and the seamaster wave.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Depends on the price, but it still looks too busy for me, seems like too many minute markers


True. It's a lot of minute markers.

I realize I have some nice watches but not many are "fun". They are for the most part minimal, sensible and straight forward. I think that adding something with a little more flair and fun to the collection may be a good move for me.

The Batman bezel for example. I have always thought they looked neat but probably for someone else to enjoy. But now I may be ready to reach out a bit more.

I think someone mentioned it looks like a deep blue. I think it has a bit of their juggernaut design flavour here too. I always liked the juggernaut but something always made me hesitant. The bright blue lume plots? The size?

$399 to start I believe AVS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Steel Orange is already +$30


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

ddru said:


> Steel Orange is already +$30


And they will keep going up by $30 for every 20 pieces ordered. Looks like only 6 of the blue left at the $399 launch pricing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Normally I would be concerned about fit and seeing the side profile but with it only being 46mm long and having seen enough Zelos watches to know that there is usually a nice curved profile to fit smaller and bigger wrists, I don’t thinks it’s a problem. 

I was gunning for the black/blue but that looks to be the slow pony in this race. I guess good for me. I’m surprised the orange took the lead...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Came across a pic of the blue version (now +$30) on another forum:


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the size. Would like to see the case in profile to see how it would hug the wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

You could try emailing Zelos. Elshan (owner) is usually pretty happy to share extra pictures. 

I would be curious too about the side profile but as I said before it is likely very good based on their past designs and Elshan’s desire to have things for even his smaller wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ddru said:


> Came across a pic of the blue version (now +$30) on another forum:


The bezel finish looks really cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Really like that blue. Sadly had to talk myself out of it as I just purchased 2 watches. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm really tempted by the blue but think the more subtle black dial with Batman bezel may be best for me. 

It's hard to tell with blues sometimes how punchy they will be in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

First hands-on review


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice to see some more pics in that review. Thanks for the link. Just did a quick read but haven't watched the video yet.

I'm not worried about the small size or crown that he mentions as that's part of the appeal for me.

Pics from the above review



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

Cool watch, right size (>42mm is 2015!)
A busy dial is not bad. Not for every day - but sometimes I like it.
Picked up the Orange one b-)


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

How cool!
Nice to see a 40mm watch again, seems 42mm and up is the standard now. Really like that Blue dial.
The strap looks great on it also. Blue dial at $429.00 well, perfect!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Any word on a bronze version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

MC88 said:


> Any word on a bronze version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Supposedly coming in about a month.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Curious to see what the bronze will be like. But I reckon this one will be better in SS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

love the look here and I've met Eishan.. great guy. I like all their designs but haven't pulled the trigger. This one is just too small for my taste esp with the short lug to lug. If it were 44 I'd probably have it on the way.


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

A bit busy but I like it. Really digging the grey/orange combo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Black and blue on its way!










Pretty excited to see how all the details play out in hand. 
Still trailing the race but it's the one that appeals to me most. I probably would have done all black if possible, but I am not adventurous with watch colours usually.

Curious to see how the Zelos tropic compares to the Ventus (cousin company) strap.

Those that know me may also suspect I will be trying it on a black perlon. Love the perlon! I think it may work here if the watch isn't too stout and heavy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I find it unfortunate that it has such thin hands. It makes the whole watch look unbalanced. Otherwise I would be on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Now i am wondering if i choose poorly?

On the black and blue model does the blue quarter bezel look purplish or is just me, maybe its just a bright blue? Probably need to see it real light...

Maybe i should have gone all blue but i worried it was a bit too vibrant...

Things to unnecessarily think about while we wait!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Now i am wondering if i choose poorly?
> 
> On the black and blue model does the blue quarter bezel look purplish or is just me, maybe its just a bright blue? Probably need to see it real light...
> 
> ...


I think you made the best choice. 2nd guessing after the fact is painful and I think on arrival you will be pleased. That's how it was for my recent Helm purchase


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!

It was only after circling back on it that i had that thought. It was my clear favourite and didn't notice the tone of blue until recently. 

Lets see what shows up! May be fun if it is a bright vibrant blue.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seems like we are getting a lot of micros dropping the bracelet, it's unfortunate as having a bracelet option is always nice. As for quality I've heard people complain about micros and for me every micro I've owned I've quite enjoyed the bracelet. The obris Morgan infinity bracket is outstanding. So in summation I really want micros to keep selling watches with bracelets. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess dropping the bracelet -in theory- allows for a better price point and value. Certainly the Mako at the intro price is good value. 

I think with what Looks like short lugs on the case the Mako should work well with a stock straight end link bracelet. 

I don’t have any that fit right now but hopefully someone has one to try. 

I also thought shark mesh would probably work well, kicking myself for selling my really nice 20mm shark mesh now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MX793 (Dec 7, 2017)

Like the size, but the dial's a bit busy. Instead of having a round marker and the pentagon shaped indices at 3, 9, and 12, they should have just had the pentagon indices. Could do without the tiny lumed dots at each minute marker as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Got a call from the local fedex...item ready for pickup...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Got a call from the local fedex...item ready for pickup...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-! Haul ass dude! ;-) Can't wait to se your pics etc!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement! 

I won't pick it up till after work and then I may delay the gratification until kids are in bed...so it may not be until 8 or 9pm Pacific till I have anything to share. However my son may prompt me to crack it open sooner. He will probably dig it as the "shark watch" no doubt.

Let's hope that bezel is nice and blue!

Rest assured though it will be on the wrist tomorrow and I'll start getting quick pics and thoughts in.

I plan to do a detailed review too once I gather enough pics and thoughts in a week or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Looking forward to the review.

Im trying to hold out until I can at least see a bronze version of the Mako.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kids were keen to check out the packages...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple quick pics before family duties called....
































































Very nice size and fit



















Anyone want to know about the lume???



















Pretty wiped after a big day so I will wait to communicate coherent thoughts tomorrow.

I'll check back in tomorrow with more thoughts and pics. Let me know if there is anything in particular you want to know or see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the above photos. Sick lume! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I do not need another watch. I do not need another watch. I do not need another watch. 

That said, I would be interested in what you think of the crown. In my experience, crowns at the 4 o’clock position are awkward and cuddly. Hard to grasp and manipulate. Yes, I’m thinking of the Squale 1521.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> A couple quick pics before family duties called....
> 
> Very nice size and fit
> 
> ...


Ha, pretty funny. I saw the Helmsman post 1st and almost forgot we were waiting for this one. .

Well it looks fantastic from where I'm sitting and a great choice out of the offerings IMHO. Great shots too. Who said the dial was busy? Looks great to me! Maybe I see bubbles, but heck, it's a dive watch LOL

I like it! Congrats!


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

How’s the blue in person?

I really like this watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Couple more quick pics, thoughts and answers. I'll get back with more later and keep the questions coming.










The crown is small and harder to thread and unthread due to the location. It is well protected there and the action is very good when unthreaded and used. I have only used it once so I will play with it some more to get a better thought on it. Not a big deal to me as I don't use it often.


















Now the bezel colour. Hmmm. I debated with my family if it was blue or purple or maybe blurple. It treads true line to be honest and is a bit disappointing that it isn't a vibrant clear blue. Now I haven't even had it for 12 hours overnight so I want to see it many lights before deciding.

Mrs Boatswain is very smart about colour and says that the illusion of purple is due to the addition of white to a naturally bright blue. I think this comes across because the ceramic bezel has a really nice semi-matte brushed finish. This makes the black section appear a nice dark gunmetal grey as it reflects light but at the same time it takes the bright blue adds white and lightens it towards purple as it unsaturates. So I think it is a result of how the light plays on the bezel more so than the colour being off. I looked at some Rolex Batman pics too and noticed some looked blue and others purplish depending on light. But that has a gloss finish.

Here is the same photo where the second one is only very slightly adjust to remove some white highlights and saturate the blue. Changes the colour quite a bit. Shows how lighting likely has a big effect on its appearance.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple more showing a more blue tone. Shows up more when angled for darker contrast




























And the worst case. Yellowy overhead light indoors...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Personal preference of course, but I really like the blue color. Great pics also


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!
Nice to hear you like the blue. I may just be overthinking it. I also want to see it in direct sun first too. Been overcast today.










Quick thoughts after a half day on the wrist

Great case shape and size

Really like how the tropic strap pairs with it

Very cool machines buckle

Vintage style without feeling forced

Bezel action is excellent

Bezel machining and lume fill is crisp and even

Nice grey dial. Lots of texture like sand waves or shark skin. Subtle and interesting without being flashy.

Indices are well done. Lume flush with tops.

Lume is very good

Brushed ceramic bezel has a very cool look.

Chubby, but the case shapes divide up the height so it seems thinner than it is.


















































































All right back to work! Those were my quick off the cuff thoughts for now. Lots to like here.

Let me know again if you folks need anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Your reviews and pics are the tits.

Thank you so much for your contributions!

This one is on my short list. Please put out the bronze soon Zelos!!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks. 

These are just impulse thoughts to start, the real review is coming later, perhaps 1-2 weeks. It will be a separate thread with a lot more detail. But I will continue to drop thought and pics here as I spend time with it and prepare for the full review.

Yah a bronze version may be very cool for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Excellent photos and great insight into this watch!! Quick question for you though: is the dial sunburst underneath the wave texture? It's kind of hard to tell.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The dial does have a subtle sunburst effect. I haven't had it in direct sunlight yet to say for sure. I really like it. It's not so much underneath but more so produced by the light catching the waves. I'll try to get some pics to show it in direct light if I can tomorrow.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the pics of the batman mako. I waiting for my blue one. I will share some pics of it when I get it. so anxious.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’m really interested to see the blue. I thought it may have been too flashy for me but now I suspect not...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple more from today...
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, that dial really is mesmerizing. Thanks again for all your pictures and impressions; keep the feedback coming!!


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Had a tough time not buying the blue but I held off. Looks great!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the brief review and pictures boatswain! Looks great!

I decided to pull the trigger and get the meteorite dial. I'll try to post some pictures once it arrives in a few weeks.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice! The meteorite will look awesome!

Got a nice response from
Zelos/Elshan as I was chatting about the Mako and mentioned the blue on the Batman bezel. His response is that there were only two blue options available in ceramic, the bright blue on the Batman and the dark blue on the full blue model. The darker blue wouldn't have had enough contrast with the black. So that makes sense and explains and seems to confirm what I thought about the blue that it is what it is and lighting dependant. I feel better about it now knowing the why of it.

Oh and yes some pics!




























I'll try to get some wrist shots later as I imagine a reason people are interested is the reasonable size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Found some sunshine. The blue pops more in the sun which is great. This may be my new sunny day watch! ☀⌚




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Found some sunshine. The blue pops more in the sun which is great. This may be my new sunny day watch! ☀⌚
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those pics look amazing!! Such a cool looking dial with all the different design details going on.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a great dial. At a distance when checking the time all you see at a quick glance are the circular hour indices, the hands and subtle texture to the dial. Then if you bring it and stare closer and longer you pick up the details. I like that.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

any other variants ship yet? i'm waiting on orange


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think the orange is going to be great too. I’m not an orange guy usually but I’m excited to see yours. I think it may work really well with the case style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple unartistic wrist shots.

6.75"-7" flatish wrist. 
I feel it wears really well and while it is thick (15mm including crystal) it really isn't noticeably so. The sloped bezel and crystal really help with that.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

We all like lume right?! ⌚




























Have no fears the Mako's lume game is very strong. What you would expect from good C3. Charges quickly, bright initial blaze and easily readable in the morning with dark adjusted eyes.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, those lume shots are killer!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! its really good. The C3 elements are strong, bright and even. The smaller BGW9 plots are obviously and expectedly dimmer being BGW9 and a lot smaller and thinner, however they add nice depth and interest.

Ill try to do some comparison shots tonight, but i know its good and people shouldn't be disappointed. Zelos does lume well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm feeling much more at peace with the blue bezel colour now and enjoying when it comes to life. Pretty photogenic piece. It's really growing on me ( both the watch and Batman bezel) 
and I think it's going to fill that fun on the sun sweet spot.




























The applied indices are very nicely done.



















I wore it with a tight cuff at work today and it was doable. The slimmest 40mm diver? Nope. But for 500m it's pretty darn good.

I'm a big fan of the crystal shape and clarity too.










Looked some more pics of the Rolex gmt Batman. Definitely similarities where it the colour dances the line.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Very nice dial and indices.
Zelos diver has always been too thick for me though, how thick is this one?


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

xherion said:


> Very nice dial and indices.
> Zelos diver has always been too thick for me though, how thick is this one?


13.5 which IMO is pretty darn slim for a 500m diver and very doable for every day wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

boatswain wrote the watch is 15mm thick including the crystal. This is okay for me.
Zelos Mako &#55358;&#56712; - Page 8


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's right. About 13.5 without crystal and 15mm with it.

Height is something I am sensitive too on watches and I really don't notice it on the mako. I have been wearing 4 layers of sleeves and cuffs and I haven't noticed at work.

I think as I mentioned earlier this is due to how the height is broken up into caseback, midcase, bezel edge, bezel insert and crystal dome. Visually all you really notice is the midcase and bezel edge and it slopes up nicely from there so the additional height isn't visually perceived or practically felt as the shape slides under cuffs pretty well. With a a slim case back and short lug to lug length it sits really nicely on the wrist too, not bulging up.

It's a bit like the steinhart ot500. I think it's 14.5mm thick but feels like one of my thinnest watches because the midcase is very slim and the height is in the bezel and crystal dome.

I would say it feels like a 13-13.5mm high watch on the wrist. For me.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I just measured the midcase and metal bezel edge. 10mm. That makes sense for why it appears to wear much smaller than 15mm.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks Boatswain!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

xherion said:


> Thanks Boatswain!


Happy to help!

Peeking under my shirt cuff



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Really liked the design - specially the "Bondesque" pattern - although I'm considering the Meteorite dial option. I wish there was a version with black dial and black bezel.

Does anyone the weight of it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I can try to remember to weigh it tonight when I get home. It doesn’t strike me as heavy, however I am not bothered by heavy watches so I may not be the best judge. 

Black dial and bezel would have been nice, I agree. Probably would have been my original choice if it was available. 
However I don’t mind being forced to choose something interesting myself. I often play it safe with watches and life. My classic example is not knowing what I want to order at a restaurant and then blurting our “chicken burger” at the last moment. Safe choice, boring choice. 

As I said the Batman has really grown on me and I am curious about the orange and blue too once they start arriving. It’s not a dressy or super classy design, being more casual and sporty to my eyes, so I think it can get away and even benefit from a little flair of colour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm definitely going to pull the trigger on a Mako, just waiting to see what the bronze looks like. I'm hoping to love a bronze/blue one if it comes out.

I've completely gone against my im going to consolidate my collection in '18. Instead it seems to be I'm going to add some fun affordable micros to the collection. A new Helm is on the way and a Mako will soon follow.

Not too far off an Archimede pilot GMT or a Damasko as well. It never ends 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Not to derail the thread but I like Helm a lot too. Hoping their new release is going to be smaller. 

All right back to Mako things...

Anyone else got shipping yet?
I am looking forward to seeing other pictures and opinions here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Boatswain, thanks for all the info and great pics. I’m disappointed to not have a bracket option because I like them, but I do think a straight endlink would work well on this watch, would be interesting to see someone try one. My question is: how is the spacing between the spring bars and case? Plenty of room for a nato or would it be a tight fit?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Weighed in at 109 grams on the rubber strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Boatswain, thanks for all the info and great pics. I'm disappointed to not have a bracket option because I like them, but I do think a straight endlink would work well on this watch, would be interesting to see someone try one. My question is: how is the spacing between the spring bars and case? Plenty of room for a nato or would it be a tight fit?


Here's a pic of the case back with the strap removed.










Started by trying a slim perlon strap.




























No problems there.

Next I tried a nato.




























Passes through no problem at all. So the Mako should be good to go with natos.

I like the tropic and its back on it now. But I can see it being fun to try a colourful perlon, RAF or nato at some point.

Hope that helps .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

I've spent far too much money on watches over the past month and I feel like I'm about to spend even more. Love the dial on this watch.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank you sir!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

most welcome. its the burden of the early arrival! I have been helped by so many here at WUS i am only to happen to return serve.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

boatswain said:


> most welcome. its the burden of the early arrival! I have been helped by so many here at WUS i am only to happen to return serve.


Boatswain:

Your great photography has caused me to break down and order one. If my wife ask, I am blaming you!

This hits a sweet spot for me with that great Seiko like lume!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jlawjj said:


> Boatswain:
> 
> Your great photography has caused me to break down and order one. If my wife ask, I am blaming you!
> 
> ...


Ah nuts. Sorry 

I guess I shouldn't post these then...




























Oops...sorry...have your wife call Mrs boatswain. Hopefully she can help soothe it over on my behalf. If not I will do my best to explain to your wife the incredible unique value of a Sellita movement, 500m wr, great lume and detailed dial. It is almost as valuable as groceries and mortgage payments. Plus it's named after shark?. That's very important.

What colour did you order?!

(Did I get you in trouble with a Seaforth too? I can't recall)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Ah nuts. Sorry
> 
> I guess I shouldn't post these then...
> 
> ...


I actually ordered the Batman as well. Not a fan of orange and the blue seems to blue for me.

You are not to blame for the Seaforth! Those I got without any photographic temptations from you!

Mrs. Jlawjj has been asking me why I haven't been wearing my new Rolex Explorer that she got for me and I told her that I have to share my love to all my watches. She doesn't understand that I can never be a one watch man!!

Good news is that since I do eventually sell off some that I get the collection never gets to unmanageable.

And every time I try to sneak a package in the house, my five year old busts me and I feel like a high school kid trying to sneak in the house after curfew!!

Boatswain, as always great photos and keep them coming...damage is done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome!
Thats the same reasons i wound up with the Batman too. I hope you like it.

Thanks for going easy on me!

I don't want to disrupt the Jlawjj household too much.

My 6 year old always spots my parcels too. He likes the lume, the blue (he told me its definitely blue not purple) and of course the shark on this one.


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

Yep I'm going to have to blame you as well. I'm not married though so I guess I only have to explain myself to... myself and trust me, I'm not going to be happy if and when I hear about what I've done.

I've ordered the blue one. I had it in my basket and went to purchase it only to find out that the last one had been bought and was out of stock at $429. It then restocked at $699 instead of $459 so I emailed them and they've corrected the price and very kindly offered to refund me the difference. 
This my first microbrand purchase and I have to say I'm impressed with their customer service so far.



boatswain said:


> Ah nuts. Sorry
> 
> I guess I shouldn't post these then...
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cainey,

Im so sorry. I have thick skin so i will take the blame square on here. I wouldn't want you to blame yourself.

My mako just is feeling lonely right now and wanted more company so it just kept being so darn photogenic to try and lure more Makos out. 

What did you get?


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

I understand boatswain and don't worry I bought it on a different credit card than usual and I rarely check that statement. There's a good chance I'll never find out. I just have to make sure I don't see the package when it arrives.

I went for the blue one. This youtube review swayed my decision


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm still waiting on my Blue Mako. However, a review on youtube dropped earlier showcasing the blue mako. I'd post the link, but my account is too noob. Its a Bruce Williams review. It makes me rather impatient for mine.


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

I somehow missed your post, that was the one I was referring to in my. Makes me anxious for mine. Patience is hard.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

oh wow!

Those blue macro shots in the video are very cool. The finishing is even more impressive up close. Neat to see that the dial is sharp ridges like that. Thanks for sharing the link.

Seeing that video and from my own experience of the grey/black dial i am pretty confident the blue won't be too flashy at all. Its going to be awesome for you folks getting the blue!

I expected the blue dial to be very shimmery and bright but i think it will be awesome.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Man that video of the blue is making it very hard for me to not buy it! The meteorite is pretty cool too. 42mm is usually as small as I like to go but this is really talking to me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Like it! I guess they only come on the strap and no metal bracelet? The Batman would be my choice as well. I can't really say yet whether I like the addition of the rectangular markers at 3, 9 and 12. They have two markers each, and at 6 o'clock where the date window is, there are no luminous markers. Still, it does look symmetrical.

I am really starting to appreciate the Zelos brand more now, thanks to you guys on this forum. And i must say these real life photos, especially this model, are very impressive!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

boatswain said:


> True. It's a lot of minute markers.
> 
> I realize I have some nice watches but not many are "fun". They are for the most part minimal, sensible and straight forward. I think that adding something with a little more flair and fun to the collection may be a good move for me.
> 
> ...


You are right about the "fun" aspect. Sometimes, I think we all take some things a bit too seriously, and tend to analyse ever minute detail to death. On the other hand, sometimes good money is at stake, and you don't want to end up with a dud! Nevertheless, there are a few watches out there where the fun aspect would override some of the issues that might otherwise be annoying. I hope you really enjoy your new Zelos.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

got my tracking number for orange


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Just checked...blue is up $60, I'm dumb for waiting.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Carl

Sadly no bracelet. Though with the short lugs I reckon it would look decent with a straight end link bracelet.

I agree that while perhaps a no date version or having a black numeral in white background date wheel would have been more symmetrical it does still feel balanced. Perhaps it is the overall symmetry and cohesiveness of the design that makes it work. I find it doesn't distract me on the wrist at all.

Better keep those pics coming too...



















PS. As much as I love my Mako I would consider a trade for your Eterna . 
Really love when you post pics of that one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

You guys are killing me! This is a fantastic thread, just another reminder why I love this forum so much. Boatswain, you are right about your description of the dial colour, and how it becomes more appealing when you find out the reason for it, after talking with the rep from Zelos. There are a number of watches I have either owned or considered that, at the outset, did not appeal for certain reasons. After finding out more details, and reasons for various design elements, the watch became more attractive. The big example for me was many years ago when I first saw the Omega Moonwatch. Didn't like the design at all. After I learned more about it, and also the fact that I had watched the moon landing in 1969 with my Dad, the watch became a must-have!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Carl
> 
> Sadly no bracelet. Though with the short lugs I reckon it would look decent with a straight end link bracelet.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have flipped lots of watches in my time, but I really think this one is a keeper! It was total fate that got me together with it, and that means a lot to me. I love taking pictures of it, so expect lots more. Must get it close to a marine setting, too, for some pics. No excuse not, as I live in Vancouver!

BTW, thanks for your generous offer of a trade!! :-d Great pics, too!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> You are right about the "fun" aspect. Sometimes, I think we all take some things a bit too seriously, and tend to analyse ever minute detail to death. On the other hand, sometimes good money is at stake, and you don't want to end up with a dud! Nevertheless, there are a few watches out there where the fun aspect would override some of the issues that might otherwise be annoying. I hope you really enjoy your new Zelos.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Well said and thank you.

As I was drooling over the all blue shots now I was again wondering if I should have gone that route.

But then...I look at that pop of blue on the Batman (Batshark?) and I smile. . I remind myself that this is a fun and sporty watch and that it benefits from some character and I am content. I have other watches that would cover clean and classy situations so let's just have some fun with the Mako!

I think all the variants are pretty neat though on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Ordered the grey dial with blue/black bezel. Only 7 left before price jump.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm just going to drop these here and it's not my fault if anyone orders anything today.





































??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Anyone else got shipping yet?


Shipping Labels created some days ago but watches not given to FedEx. So FedEx Cologne set status "Clearence Delay" with recommended action: "Shipper or Importer must provide a more detailed description of goods". The german customers are thinking that there is a problem with the customs.
Not too funny...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Couple quick pics from today. Had my head down working on the review. Should be out in a couple of days.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Couple quick pics from today. Had my head down working on the review. Should be out in a couple of days.


WTH is taking so long? ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I know i know...

Family, work, the usual distractions from the important stuff. 

Haven't made the big time as a pro watch blogger yet so i guess i need to keep my day job and keep the watch reviewing on the margins. 

There is a tiny chance i get the review up tonight if all goes well, but more likely tomorrow night i would think. It always takes longer than i think or want.

Ill try to get a couple new pics up here though today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I reckon we should be seeing some more arrive this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

I have not gotten tracking yet but hopefully soon. 

Thank you so much for posting all the awesome pictures. They really helped me decide on the grey dial! Although I do want to change out the bezel insert at another time.


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

JLS_Systems said:


> I have not gotten tracking yet but hopefully soon.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting all the awesome pictures. They really helped me decide on the grey dial! Although I do want to change out the bezel insert at another time.


Apparently, my orange Mako shipped out on Friday 3/16 and is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday 3/20.


----------



## BFC28 (May 8, 2013)

This beauty arrived last night. Very impressed by its overall quality.


----------



## USCG Retired (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh the Orange looks awesome!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That orange looks great!

Congratulations!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Review is up...
*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/zelos-mako-500m-diver-review-4664583.html


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

After reading your review I had my credit card out ready, but since i pre-ordered a Halios last week i might have to wait a while.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

starow said:


> After reading your review I had my credit card out ready, but since i pre-ordered a Halios last week i might have to wait a while.


Thanks! I think...

Nice choice with the Halios though!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

@BFC28: Congratulations! 

A blue one has landed yesterday in Germany (not mine, see UF).
My orange one is sheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

Just received my orange Mako a couple of hours ago and must confess that it's a damn nice watch. I usually prefer 42-43mm watches but also have some in the 40-41mm size. The Mako looks smaller on the wrist due to the orange chapter ring which makes the dial smaller. The other variants probably doesn't have the same issue since they have a single color dial. 
The crown is a bit small and a challenge to use with my sausage fingers but have found that flipping the watch upside down to screw in the crown makes it a bit easier. 
I had ordered a Hadley Roma rubber strap before receiving the Mako to replace the Tropic strap and I think the HR rubber strap with orange stitching looks great on the Mako. This is my first Zelos watch and I am extremely pleased with this purchase.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

paintballdad said:


> Just received my orange Mako a couple of hours ago and must confess that it's a damn nice watch. I usually prefer 42-43mm watches but also have some in the 40-41mm size. The Mako looks smaller on the wrist due to the orange chapter ring which makes the dial smaller. The other variants probably doesn't have the same issue since they have a single color dial.
> The crown is a bit small and a challenge to use with my sausage fingers but have found that flipping the watch upside down to screw in the crown makes it a bit easier.
> I had ordered a Hadley Roma rubber strap before receiving the Mako to replace the Tropic strap and I think the HR rubber strap with orange stitching looks great on the Mako. This is my first Zelos watch and I am extremely pleased with this purchase.
> 
> View attachment 12991027


Beauty!
Nice strap combo. Glad you like it. I like the coloured chapter ring. It would be fun in other colours too I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Beauty!
> Nice strap combo. Glad you like it. I like the coloured chapter ring. It would be fun in other colours too I think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be cool to see other colors. Yellow would probably look pretty nice and maybe even a green like the Hammerhead Olive. Now I'd skip the bronze if they used an Olive chapter ring with this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

We need some all blue photos please!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I can only do a 1/4 blue...














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The Mako Lume is also good to see how long you've been hiding under the sheets for during hide and go seek with the kids.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

Finally got my blue mako and I gotta say, I like it much more in person than in the pictures.

Here are some pictures. Sorry about the color and the general poor quality of the images. I had to pick up the watch from fedex and its was already dark when I had a chance to look at the watch. Will share a couple more tomorrow with better light. FYI, I have smaller wrists at just over 6 inches. This watches size feels really nice


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweet! Looks nice. Seems to fit you well. 

Zelos knows how to make case shapes that fit nicely. Even their large Abyss 2 is manageable. I really appreciate that they put effort into wrist fit. 

Looking forward to your thoughts and maybe some daylight pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Sweet! Looks nice. Seems to fit you well.
> 
> Zelos knows how to make case shapes that fit nicely. Even their large Abyss 2 is manageable. I really appreciate that they put effort into wrist fit.
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Zelos excels at having their watches 'fit' most wrists. I couldn't believe how well the Hammerhead wore on my just over 7in wrist.

That and they always have kick ass lume on their watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Out of curiosity, how soon after your order do you get your shipping notice? If anyone knows?

EDIT: on the product page, it says 5-6 business days after the order. Hmm.

EDIT Take 2: I just received shipping notice! Scheduled for this Friday!


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> Out of curiosity, how soon after your order do you get your shipping notice? If anyone knows?
> 
> EDIT: on the product page, it says 5-6 business days after the order. Hmm.
> 
> EDIT Take 2: I just received shipping notice! Scheduled for this Friday!


I ordered mine on the 9th. Got notice of shipping label on the 14th. Shipped on the 17th. Got mine on the 20th.


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

Here are a few more shots of my blue mako in actual light. Also on a couple of different strap options.

blue nato







straight endlink strapcode oyster







black nato


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Your blue looks excellent! Nice to see it out in the light. 

Happy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Your blue looks excellent! Nice to see it out in the light.
> 
> Happy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely happy with this purchase. I was a bit worried I was gonna have buyers remorse but I think it looks much better in real life. I was also worried that it might look to flashy or the blue might be too bright. I think the brushed bezel really calms the watch and the blue is deeper and darker than the images showed on the site. It is really to my liking. Also, height wise, even though its 15mm with the crystal, really doesn't feel that tall. Overall, very pleased and I think this is a keeper.

One qualm, I do think the crown is a might too small, I don't have massive fingers, but did seem a little tough to screw back down. Nowhere near a deal breaker though.

Also, your review was awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks mmi22! Glad you liked the review. 

Your thoughts on the blue echo mine. Initially worried it would be too flashy and blue but after handling the the Batman I suspected the blue would have been fine for me. 

Keep the pics coming!

Meteorite will be the last to check in here. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

I saw a shot of a meteorite dial version today.... stunning!

My orange arrived today. It's a challange to take a acceptable photo of this watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s acceptable!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

Here is one more that better shows what a bracelet looks like on it
.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mmi222 said:


> Here is one more that better shows what a bracelet looks like on it
> .
> View attachment 12995103


That looks really nice!

I think with the short lugs it will accept straight end link bracelets very well.

Looking forward to someone throwing on a mesh at some point too.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

For those asking, I ordered Monday afternoon EST and received a shipping notification Sunday evening EST. Watch shipped Monday evening Singapore time, arrived two days later.










mmi222 said:


> Here is one more that better shows what a bracelet looks like on it
> .
> View attachment 12995103


I shall need to know what kind of bracelet that is and where to get it. Excellent shot, btw.


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

SuperOrbital said:


> I shall need to know what kind of bracelet that is and where to get it. Excellent shot, btw.


Its a 20mm strapcode super oyster straight end link bracelet. You can find it on their website

and thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What a great dial, texture, applied Indices and that subtle shimmer.

I mean I was just trying to turn on the tv and looked down and saw this...


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

mmi222 said:


> Its a 20mm strapcode super oyster straight end link bracelet. You can find it on their website
> 
> and thanks!


Excellent, thank you. I guess I have research to do regarding buckles, so many options and so varied in cost!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Any more landed?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

No. Unfortunately, my shipment got delayed till Monday. :-(


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

Just got my Mako Blue this morning, and wanted to throw a few shots and impressions out there. As mmi222 has been showing with some great shots, this Blue version is pure color magic - I’ve only had it on for seven hours or so during daylight today, and the light-play on this thing is stunning. Its secret seems to be a combination of the color and the wave-surface of the dial. Like many “Blue” divers, the Dial/Bezel color looks almost Black (or at least dark grey) in some light, and then bursts into a gorgeous deep, bright sparking Blue when the light hits a certain way, or is reflected from another adjacent surface. It is really quite remarkable to watch, and I think it’s going to be the most commented upon feature of the Blue version of the watch. The indoor shots attached show this “magic” - taken just minutes apart, with only the position of the watch changed slightly. The other shots are in various outdoor & indoor locations - the transition seems more pronounced outdoors in sunlight, but indoor shots also show the effect.

Just a couple of impressions from Day One...(I won’t be doing a full review; I doubt boatswain’s extensive review in this Forum can be be topped, at least in this venue):

1. The Mako for me (7-1/4 in flat top wrist) wears a little smaller than I expected, and a little “taller”, if that makes sense. Neither unacceptably so, but just unexpected. The taller feel (ie: thickness of case) may be partially due to the taller domed crystal, and to me gives a slightly more “toolish” feel which again, for me, is OK since I had planned to wear it in my most casual moments anyway. At 110 grams on the rubber strap, it’s a much lighter presence on my wrist than the braceleted divers I’ve been wearing lately, and rides comfortably without seeming top heavy.

2. Speaking of the Crystal, that’s another feature that has grabbed my attention - I wasn’t sure what a “boxed” style domed crystal would look like in person exactly, but I’m now a big fan already. It’s design draws attention to the dome curvature without getting too crazy, which I think contributes to the amazing “light play” mentioned above. Tried to show this in the photos.

3. So far Lume seems “as advertised” but will hold fire on further comments until I see an overnight cycle. So far I can say the “blue” lume dots appear to be the usual “weak sister” strength compared to the other lumed elements, but that’s typical in my experience with other 2-color lumed watches.

4. I had not noticed the case design between the lugs before I received the watch, and now that I’ve seen it, I really like it (ie: flat between the lugs as opposed to rounded like the sides of the case.). From a practical point of view, that design element should make any straight-end strap or bracelet fit more snugly with minimal “gapping”, which to me is a good thing. 

5. The Case brushing is VERY refined IMO (attractively so), and the polished lug chamfers add a classy touch, although that detail can be lost at first or second glance.

6. Time-Keeping: Really too early, but out of the box, after about eight hours on the wrist, the Sellita SW200 is running at about +2.5secs., so ~8secs. per day, which would be just about perfect for my taste.

7. There always has to be one CLINKER, right ? (there is no “perfect” watch). So far, for me, it’s the CROWN. It looked pretty good size in all the photos & renderings I looked at before buying. It is NOT, and the knurling is not deep enough to allow a firm grasp. It’s scale is spot-on for the overall case & guard design (the guard design was one of the “selling points” to me), but that turns out to make the actual crown size (~5.2mm) too small for my average to small finger size. By comparison, my RW Freestyle’s crown is about 6.6mm, and even that seems a bit tough to run in and out easily. It took me three tries to (carefully) re-thread after setting the time/date, and I discovered later after my finger tips recovered that it was still not completely screwed down tight. A different knurling might improve this, but I’m going to be VERY careful with this one so I don’t strip the threads, which could be likely if your fingers start to go numb as mine did. Not a deal-breaker for me, but just disappointing. Setting & winding actions, once unscrewed, are firm and precise.

Anyway, I’m a happy camper so far, and will be trying out some different strap options to entertain myself.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those are some great pictures and thoughts of the blue!! Thanks for taking the time. Much appreciated.

Looks really really good. Nice job.

Man just when I was feeling content with the Batman I see some more blue pics and see how amazing thought one is too.

Both awesome! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Good shots. I'm ~+15s in 30ish or so hours, faster than I'd like though we'll see how it continues. Indeed, blue lume is weaker as one would expect though I suspect that has more to do with how it charges than how bright it is. Here's 600 lumens of Surefire Titan for not too long:


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Any more landed?


I should be getting my Zelos tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Fridayos said:


> Just got my Mako Blue this morning, and wanted to throw a few shots and impressions out there. As mmi222 has been showing with some great shots, this Blue version is pure color magic - I've only had it on for seven hours or so during daylight today, and the light-play on this thing is stunning. Its secret seems to be a combination of the color and the wave-surface of the dial. Like many "Blue" divers, the Dial/Bezel color looks almost Black (or at least dark grey) in some light, and then bursts into a gorgeous deep, bright sparking Blue when the light hits a certain way, or is reflected from another adjacent surface. It is really quite remarkable to watch, and I think it's going to be the most commented upon feature of the Blue version of the watch. The indoor shots attached show this "magic" - taken just minutes apart, with only the position of the watch changed slightly. The other shots are in various outdoor & indoor locations - the transition seems more pronounced outdoors in sunlight, but indoor shots also show the effect.
> 
> Just a couple of impressions from Day One...(I won't be doing a full review; I doubt boatswain's extensive review in this Forum can be be topped, at least in this venue):
> 
> ...


Thanks for the excellent review. And more great pics. This thread continues to impress!

I was glad to hear your thoughts on the crown, always good to hear as many opinions as possible. I think that might be an issue for me in the future. Even though I am not a diver, on any watch the crown operation is almost a number one priority. Don't know why it's number one, but we all have different priorities after all. My fingers are large, and I can see myself trying to manipulate that crown almost with my fingertips.

Anyway, hope that you keep enjoying that beautiful watch.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

As I think there are already a huge amount of photos here, I don't need to show you more...;-)


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Is the 2 in 20 on your bezel mangled? It looks strange in that otherwise awesome photo


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Is the 2 in 20 on your bezel mangled? It looks strange in that otherwise awesome photo


here is a close-up view :


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

In the first photo it looks like an artefact of compression, focus, and lighting.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So beautiful in the light





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Just landed. So far, it's definitely got that "wow" factor, and the lume is incredible (to go along with the mesmerizing textured dial). About the only negative I've found so far is the small crown is really, really difficult to maneuver (as others have reported). Good thing it's lumed to give it some "cool" factor, as it's definitely challenging.

With that, here are some quick and dirty shots. Will have more impressions over the weekend. Huge thanks to Boatswain for all of his great photos and killer review; you totally pushed me over the edge brother!!

Cheers!!



























Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great Bloom!
Glad you like it and your welcome (I hope) for the enabling.

Looking forward to more thoughts and pics.

I keep telling myself to try another watch on, but I can't stop wearing the Mako.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Happy Friday! Mine just got delivered by fedex. Excuse the poor lighting as I am in my workstation and it's cloudy outside. More pictures to come this weekend.

Positives about this watch

- Case & lug to lug size is a sweet spot for my 6 7/8" wrist.
- Grey textured dial and hour markers are beautiful
- Domed sapphire crystal
- date at 6 o clock position
- Awesome watch travel storage pouch. Material feels nice and looks high quality.


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

My blue one arrived today. Love it. Will take some better photos when the weather is nicer. Which in the UK may be in several months.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

So my Mako arrived! The dial is amazing in every way and really draws you in. I won't bore you all with my thoughts though...I agree major negative is small Crown. Difficult for me to adjust and hand wind, etc.










Had to include the last picture with hopefully the last of the snow here in Cleveland!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice! Congratulations!

But what's that white stuff in your pic? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

No snow here; just beer and sharks. 


















Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## bolsa (Sep 15, 2017)

here is mine ... loving it so far


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Very nice! Congratulations!
> 
> But what's that white stuff in your pic?
> 
> ...


Boatswain:

This one is for you!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice beer and glass... the watch is ok too I suppose 



Bloom said:


> No snow here; just beer and sharks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

The lume, oh my the lume...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloom said:


> No snow here; just beer and sharks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. That beer needs the orange version though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wicked lume shots!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jlawjj said:


> Boatswain:
> 
> This one is for you!!!
> 
> ...


Would you believe I am actually a bit jealous?! It's true.

I live in the mildest part of Canada and we get snow once every three years and then it lasts 13 hours. I feel ashamed to call myself a Canadian. 

It's hard having to mow your lawn in February.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

More beer to go with the Mako...









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm a bit envious of the beer you get over in the US but I guess I'll have to make do with the likes of Cloudwater and Beavertown in the UK. Cheers!


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Couple more pics for today. I removed the second keeper. It was getting in the way of taking off and putting on the watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fun shots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

I just got done humming and hawing forever on which field watch to get. Finally chose one and can't wait to get it. Trying to keep my collection smaller rather than bigger (made thread in the Affordables forum about this, and got a lot of feedback). Point is, I don't want my collection to grow - don't want the clutter or extending the time between enjoying the watches I love.

*... then this topic happens.* Haven't necessarily wanted a diver, but I think trying one out might be a good idea. This Mako ticks all of my boxes:
- I have 6.75 inch wrists, so I really, really like the 46mm lug to lug
- Wanted a diver with circle hour markers - check
- Wanted it to look good and really pop. Strictly opinion, but big time check.
- Comes on exactly the strap I'd want on my diver, so I'd already be good to go right out of the box.
- I like a cool case back, and this delivers that. Love the Mako name and how it absolutely relates to the model design.
- Back to the size, I really like that I hear Zelos listened to customers asking for it. As a guy that's wanting smaller watches, I really want to cast my economic vote for someone that listens and delivers that.

The pics here are amazing. Even worse, boatswain taunts us admitting he knows exactly what he's doing. Even worse than that, I can't gripe because I love all the pics!!! Everyone's pics have been great, btw.

Anyway, if I do this, it's between this and a Bernhardt diver. I already have two Bernhardt's and love the brand and service there. Also, I've always wanted a yellow watch, so that would cover that. This one, though, is absolutely gorgeous, and the size and style is just what I wanted. Also, I really feel like I'd be getting a $1000 watch for $460. Tough decision. Abstaining, the Bernhardt, or the Mako - I'll be happy whichever way I go.

As much as I hate it, keep this topic coming. Decision torture has never been so fun!


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

Just to torture you a little more then...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MarkBishop said:


> I just got done humming and hawing forever on which field watch to get. Finally chose one and can't wait to get it. Trying to keep my collection smaller rather than bigger (made thread in the Affordables forum about this, and got a lot of feedback). Point is, I don't want my collection to grow - don't want the clutter or extending the time between enjoying the watches I love.
> 
> *... then this topic happens.* Haven't necessarily wanted a diver, but I think trying one out might be a good idea. This Mako ticks all of my boxes:
> - I have 6.75 inch wrists, so I really, really like the 46mm lug to lug
> ...


Well, looks like you have the logic argument covered, that's usually the hardest part !

The Mako Seems to check all your boxes and it is a great compact diver. Bernhardt divers don't speak to me style wise but I have heard they are great value and a great brand.

I will abstain from any more inflammatory pictures this post, there are already some great macros just dropped by C above, but let us know if you have any questions we can answer here.

My collection has ballooned again and I am considering consolidating so I understand your turmoil. Nothing wrong with just enjoying vicariously too, heavens knows I dream in a lot of threads around here. I am heavily partial to divers though and think everyone needs 1 or 12 in their collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I have to say this is a really great Diver! The fit is perfect in my opinion as I don't like large wall clocks on my wrist. This really hits a home run j would say go for it!










Here is a grainy iPhone lume pic. Lume is great and even and I love the two different colors they Zelos used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I am clearly very envious of you all who have the Mako. I'm still waiting and looking forward to getting mine on Monday!

But I love seeing all those pictures. Just serves to stoke my green eyed monster. 

But, yeah, I know the general feeling about getting bloated in terms of watches and wanting to consolidate. 

For the Mako, though, it strikes me as an excellent travel watch and overall beater. I plan on using it in my travels this summer.


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

The Golden Hour


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

^^^
Winner best Mako shot Award!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Noticed the prices have started to creep up and there is now a countdown timer for Full Price on the site. Interested to see if people try to squeak under the wire and if the prices still climb or not.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Noticed the prices have started to creep up and there is now a countdown timer for Full Price on the site. Interested to see if people try to squeak under the wire and if the prices still climb or not.


Not having seen one in real life, I can only go by your reviews, photos and info on the Zelos website. If this was a watch I really wanted, I would have no hesitation in paying full price.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> Not having seen one in real life, I can only go by your reviews, photos and info on the Zelos website. If this was a watch I really wanted, I would have no hesitation in paying full price.


That's part of the reason I'm really thinking about getting it. I think this would be a fine value at full price. At this price, I think the value is overwhelming.

In my topic about being torn between getting more watches that I want or keeping the collection small to avoid clutter and getting to enjoy the watches I have more a few posts made me feel better about getting a few more with reasons of: 
- When you're new to the watch hobby, playing the field more at first is very reasonable
- You need to try different watches to see what you like (and I don't have a diver yet)

Hate to get another so soon after just pulling the trigger on my Archimede before that one's even arrived, but this might be too good to pass up. The trifecta of the perfect (for me size), the value, and just flat-out loving it might be too much for me to pass up. At full price this would still be worth it but resistable for me at that point. I'll be making the call on whether or not to pull the trigger on this before the intro countdown ends.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like you better do it, seems to tick a lot of boxes. Plus thats right, it will help you determine what you like or not and get a diver into the stable. And yes the value is really good right now.

I had enjoyable family dinner tonight and spent a good chunk talking watches with my dad (sporting his C Ward Malvern). He often doesn't understand the watches i like or have as He is much more a dress watch fellow but he really liked the Mako, which says something as he doesn't get the tool diver look and idea at all. I think he appreciated the size, detail, value and especially the dial texture.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

So, now that you've had time with the Mako and the H2... Do you have a preference for one over the other?


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

There is no way out. You have to have them both b-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> So, now that you've had time with the Mako and the H2... Do you have a preference for one over the other?


Oh man tough. Let me get back to you at the end of the week. Just getting to know the H2...
At first blush they seem pretty different in the models I have...case material, movement, lume colour etc...

When I opened them both at the same time I was drawn to the H2 more but then really fell in love the Mako over the last couple of weeks wearing it daily. They feel like they fill different holes, but as I said...let's check back in a week!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

If you decide to aim for the Monta, are either of the Zelos in line for the chopping block? 

My Mako seems caught in the Fedex system  It was supposed to be here today, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JohnB...harsh!
Too early to tell I suppose but likely not, probably my OT500, Avidiver, 1 of the seaforths...dang I like all those watches. I hate flipping things. I really wrestle with those kinds of big consolidation decisions. I really like all the pieces I bring in and over research them all so it's hard to let them go when something bigger comes in sight. But I also don't like hoarding and having pieces that I don't find time to wear. Feel free to PM me with any thoughts you may have on the matter.

Hope yours makes it soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purplehero (Feb 13, 2010)

Got my Blue Mako today. Awesome watch, everything described in the reviews is correct. One additional thing I was impressed with is the buckle that came with the straps. It is solidly machined and the surface finishes match the watch with brushed flats and polished bevels.

My only minor niggles are that the bezel is not the tightest and has a decent amount of backlash. The polished bevels on the sides of the lugs are not ground evenly and there is some overgrind into the circular part of the case. There is some unevenness to the grinding of the lugs, the gap is ever so slightly wider than the recessed central piece. There is a rough and uneven grind to the interior of the lugs, but that is mostly covered up by the watch band anyway. I will also second that in hand the crown is indeed small and awkward to use. 

Overall I like watch very much and it's a damn fine value at the introductory prices. I don't mean my quibbles are deal breakers just laying out what I can observe. These are things that only I will ever notice or think about looking at the watch an inch from my face.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have it as well. The lume, as reported, is very good. But the only flaw I can see right now is the crown which is on the small side. However, it is workable. Time will tell if it will become an irritant later on. 

I haven't tried the bezel yet but it feels very smooth so I'm already wondering if it will be difficult to move. 

But overall, I think it's a very good package and I'm pleased that I took the leap. I will put it through its paces tonight and tomorrow. If I have further thoughts, I will add them later on.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice T, glad you got it. Enjoy!


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Patiently awaiting news on the bronze release still.

I wouldn’t hate a white dial version of the Mako either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

looks like blue is currently sold out

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Going through the work day.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Just opened my BatShark!!! I haven't had much time yet to play with it. The only thing I do not like is......*take a guess lol* ....the tiny crown!!! Is it the end of the world? No, it's a minor inconvenience and I am sure I will get used to it. But you really have to pay attention when screwing it down to make sure it is all the way in. The dial is awesome, and I am looking forward to playing with it more. I am hoping the bracelet for the Armida A12 will fit this. If not, I will be looking to strapcode to find a metal bracelet for it. I love the polished edges along the top of the case, the batman color scheme and brushed bezel. First experience with Zelos watches, and the presentation is fantastic (minimalist box, watch roll, and not covered in plastic that you are still removing a week later lol) So far, so good!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes ??! Catching on?!? JohnB I'm glad you're happy with it.

I think the bronze is on its way in about a month from what I remember.

Looks nice Tanjecterly!!

If there is a second run I'm pushing for this look...










Sorry no pics from me today, I am spending time with the Helmsman 2 which came at the same time and took a back seat to the Mako for awhile. Miss wearing the Mako though, may need to switch back 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

In the garage at work.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Turns out I'm not going to get it. I was 51/49 on it either way. Being the EXACT dive watch I've always wanted style-wise *and* being the perfect size for me, which is obviously a big deal given how rare 40mm divers are, are making this a tough turn down. Getting my most expensive watch to date shipped to me soon (which I can't wait for!), wanting to keep my collection smaller, and really needing to put the money elsewhere right now won out. 

Like boatswain suggested, though, I'll be enjoying this vicariously through the rest of you. Wow, I love this watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

This is not a dress watch. It keeps on getting snagged onto my dress shirt cuffs. 

But then again, it's not meant to be a dress watch. It's not even a dressy diver like the Halios Seaforth. 

It's meant to be a 500m diver's watch and it works. (Not that I've actually taken it swimming or near the water, but I plan to do that this summer.) The lume is very good. 

You can easily tell the time and date on it. It's a chunky watch. A little heavier than I'm used to and I have a Black Bay. But, really, I'm not complaining. 

It goes well with the rubber tropic strap that was originally included. I haven't felt the desire to switch over to the leather strap that was included in the box. Yet. 

The one slightly negative about the rubber strap is that it is so floppy. I'm not fond of the floppiness myself. I may look elsewhere for ..... a slightly stiffer tropic strap. But it works. 

I have not played around with the crown so it's small size is not much of a bother at the moment. 

Visually, it's a gorgeous watch. At work, I have to stop and marvel at the grey wave pattern on my Batman. There are times when I am astonished at how very nice it is. 

I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mark
That makes sense. As long as you are happy it’s a good choice. 

T, thanks for the observations. I pushed it a bit at work, but it’s pretty casual with my work. No one would notice if I had a G shock or a datejust on . What this baby needs is a bathing suit, t shirt and sand in your flip flops. Then it’s in its element. Still versatile enough to swim in a couple oceans. I wonder if an all black version would dress up a bit more. 

I need to get mine back on. I have been flirting with a couple others. I miss that dial and lume!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I finally found a shirt cuff that fits!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Exactly its the shirts job to work around the watch choice!!

Looks good.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

not sure about the rest of you, but my shirt cuffs have buttons


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Not sure about you but some shirt cuffs have one button so can’t adjust and different shirts have different sizing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some of my shirts work with taller watches. Some don’t. 

And again I find it is case shape more so than height itself that effects it. My OT500 is pretty sloped for a 14.5mm height watch so it slips in and out easily of cuffs. The Mako isn’t quite as good as the OT500 but definitely better than some 13mm watches I’ve had. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattm0691 (Sep 19, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Going through the work day.


Woah... Just noticed the blue tip on the seconds hand, very cool


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

No cuff issues for me!!









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

No cuffs


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweet foursome there JohnB!


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol, I am waiting for the person to point out that my Armida wasn't charged up  hence showing a different time!!! Thank you, I have fun with them!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man don’t look in my watch box then! It’s all resting autos and the quartzes. Lots of random times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> Not sure about you but some shirt cuffs have one button so can't adjust and different shirts have different sizing.


Hit/miss. On adjustable barrel cuffs even something as small as my Glycine Combat 6 gets caught up in the cuff. I stopped trying to get shirts with cuffs that fit my wrist.


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Overcast today.


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Enjoying the Mako so far. I don't know why, but I am having trouble getting used to seeing it on my wrist. I haven't taken it off since I got it, trying to get used to it. Movement has been running great with a smooth sweep. Crystal looks awesome, I really like the slight dome and the boxed edges. Lume is insane, the crown lume is a fun addition, and gives it some personality. Throughout the day, I catch myself staring into the wave pattern on the dial, and playing around with the light patterns. If I can ever figure out how Boatswain makes the little bat-shark characters, this world is in trouble


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I miss my Mako. My wife realized that I'd gotten a new watch and appropriated it as a birthday present for me. So I'm sans watch and have to wait for a few days. :-(


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

T,

I understand. I have had a couple watches thrown into the delayed gratification pile by my wife. Its a good compromise though!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JohnBPittsburgh said:


> Enjoying the Mako so far. I don't know why, but I am having trouble getting used to seeing it on my wrist. I haven't taken it off since I got it, trying to get used to it. Movement has been running great with a smooth sweep. Crystal looks awesome, I really like the slight dome and the boxed edges. Lume is insane, the crown lume is a fun addition, and gives it some personality. Throughout the day, I catch myself staring into the wave pattern on the dial, and playing around with the light patterns. If I can ever figure out how Boatswain makes the little bat-shark characters, this world is in trouble
> 
> View attachment 13021895


?? 










Pro tip: The ?? are emojis on my iPhone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

I need to use my phone instead of laptop


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup on my computer the “bat shark” just shows up as squares. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

So I have basically worn this non stop since I got it and man it is really a great size. I love the pattern on the dial and lume is pretty good. Love it on the BOR bracelet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice! Looks great on a bracelet, well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtscottUM (May 18, 2017)

The Zelos Mako is def. a good value. I enjoyed wearing it but did find the excessive markers in the dial to be strange. You get a ton of watch for the money though and it's very unique. Zelos did a very nice job in the presentation of the piece.


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Now on a Phenomenato strap.


----------



## jtscottUM (May 18, 2017)

SuperOrbital said:


> Now on a Phenomenato strap.


Looks A+ you wear it well. Had mine on a leather Bulang & Sons nato


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes looks nice on that NATO. PhenomeNato are pretty excellent. That’s coming from someone who doesn’t like natos too. 

Still waiting to see someone pop the Mako on a mesh strap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Still waiting to see someone pop the Mako on a mesh strap


Website says meteorite dials are ready to ship, so mine should go out in the near future (no notice yet). I have a mesh strap from another watch that i will try on it when it arrives.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh right! I had forgotten about the meteorite dials. I guess we haven’t seen any yet. 

Good luck with your patience. Hopefully it comes quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

jtscottUM said:


> Looks A+ you wear it well. Had mine on a leather Bulang & Sons nato


Why thank you! I get a little self conscious with the small wrists so it's always great to find a watch that fits. The Mako is a little on the chunky/tall side though, so it is a lot of wrist presence for me. I believe another poster mentioned the rubber strap wasn't particularly stiff (perhaps boatswain?); I could feel the watch head pulling on my wrist with the rubber strap and feel that it's better retained on the wrist with this NATO.


boatswain said:


> Yes looks nice on that NATO. PhenomeNato are pretty excellent. That's coming from someone who doesn't like natos too.


I'm not much for NATO or nylon straps, but the PhenomeNATO is EXCELLENT. The buckle could have more presence, but that's my only albeit minor complaint.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

Just a last one...


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

Got my blue mako and coffee. Ready to handle today.








Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

mmi222 said:


> Got my blue mako and coffee. Ready to handle today.
> View attachment 13033319
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Damn. It looks darn good on a steel bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

Jlawjj said:


> So I have basically worn this non stop since I got it and man it is really a great size. I love the pattern on the dial and lume is pretty good. Love it on the BOR bracelet...


Many thanks Jlawjj for sharing this good idea. My BoR arrived today and I love it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sure looks great on a bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digital_1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just got mine in yesterday. It wears amazing and I am really loving it 🙂


----------



## Digital_1 (Jan 6, 2014)

I was so blown away with the blue dial variant that I also purchased the batman variant


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sweet pair! nicely done


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The blue does look nice.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally got my shipping notice this past Sunday. Came on Wednesday while I was out of town, but I picked it up today. I've only been wearing it for an hour or so, but managed to snap a few pics (all on an iphone) of the dial with daylight (using a cheap macro lens from amazon), a couple of lume shots (because of course), and a few with it on mesh (as promised to boatswain). Put it on the Hairspring app face-up and timed it (see pic below).

Few quick thoughts: The dial is beautiful (my first meteorite dial), and I love the way it plays with the light. I find it kind of cool that each dial is different from any other one, and that is comes from meteorite. The 'box' domed crystal reminds me of my Tropik SS (a good thing). Loving all the lume, including the useless crown lume. The polished bevel on the lugs is a nice touch and adds some complexity to the case. I thought the dial might be a little bit too busy in person, but on the the wrist it all seems to work for me. Great size for my smaller wrist with the short L2L and the curved lugs. My initial impressions are pretty much all positive, except for the crown, which as others have stated is small, and can be slightly difficult to screw out and back in.

Now for the pix......


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mmi222 said:


> Got my blue mako and coffee. Ready to handle today.
> View attachment 13033319
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Wow that looks good, wish it came with one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The meteorite looks
Very cool! Nice! And the mesh looks the business too. Your patience has been rewarded. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

boatswain said:


> The meteorite looks
> Very cool! Nice! And the mesh looks the business too. Your patience has been rewarded.


Definitely worth the wait!

haven't taken it off for 2.5 days. It's about +4spd on the wrist.

How's the timing on others?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

on wrist +-5-7 SPD very consistent.


----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)

Just got my blue Mako! Gorgeous piece. I do have a question about the crown though. While I agree with everyone that the crown is hard to maneuver, does it feel really tight when you try to screw down the crown? For mine, unscrew the crown is easy, but it feels really tight and I have to put quite some force behind it in order to screw down the crown (in fact, my fingers hurt when I try to screw down the crown). I'm asking because I don't want to unknowingly damage the threads. Thank you.


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

The crown is a pain. First move the crown a bit in the other direction before screw it tight with all the power you have.
I think because of the small diameter there is no danger to break something (except your fingers).


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like the bronze version is now out from an email that came in today. I think there was at least one member waiting on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks BW. Do you remember how the Mako’s wearability is compared to the Helmsman II?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would say better wearability on the Mako. More compact. But both are pretty good.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I couldn’t resist and bought the blue dial bronze as soon as I saw the email.
Will be a first bronze for me.
Index colors, hands and buckle all match the case which is a great touch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

boatswain said:


> I would say better wearability on the Mako. More compact. But both are pretty good.


I think Mako wears pretty small for most people. Helmsman suitable for a larger range of wrist sizes. I like the Mako in SS, but seems too small for a bronze watch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I couldn't resist and bought the blue dial bronze as soon as I saw the email.
> Will be a first bronze for me.
> Index colors, hands and buckle all match the case which is a great touch.


case will patina, but internal parts will not, so matching will be short-lived


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

taike said:


> case will patina, but internal parts will not, so matching will be short-lived


Thats fine, i just meant that its not bronze case with stainless steel internals


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I would say better wearability on the Mako. More compact. But both are pretty good.


Thanks man. The Helmsman II wears great for me, I think the proportions are just right. I'm worried that the Mako would be too chunky for its size. Let's see once I get mine in 2 or so weeks.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

im in with the Anthracite dial with Bronze bezel. Gosh, another Zelos.



boatswain said:


> Looks like the bronze version is now out from an email that came in today. I think there was at least one member waiting on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The bronze bezelled versions look sweet. Nice pick up! Looking forward to the pics! That s probably the version i would choose.


----------



## gvongies (Apr 3, 2018)

The blue in bronze looks pretty good, bold and well-executed.


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

Just ordered bronze meteorite with ceramic. I love my Steinhart Ocean 1 Bronze, but 40 is a much better size for me. Plus, I have been looking for an affordable meteorite dial for a while now. This kills two birds with one relatively inexpensive stone.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh boy you’re going to love the fit of the Mako coming from the ocean Case! Nice choice too!

Excited to see the real pics comes as the Zelos ones often look a bit over processed. 

I am sure they will be beauty though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> The bronze bezelled versions look sweet. Nice pick up! Looking forward to the pics! That s probably the version i would choose.


I agree, i ordered blue with blue bezel but am debating switching to grey with bronze bezel.
Blue dial with bronze bezel would have been it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The blue/blue is pretty nice too. No wrong answer. 

The blue will visually wear bigger with the colour matched bezel so maybe that’s a deciding factor one way or another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)

I have the blue steel mako, and I ordered the bronze bezel/meteorite dial mako the moment I got the email from zelos. The leather strap looks great in the picture! Gonna be my first bronze watch and first meteorite dial watch! Very excited!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I noticed that Elshan is no longer increasing the price by $30 every 20 sold, like his previous watches, unless I missed it?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. Looks like the price will stay fixed for a month before the big jump. 

I think that’s a better model and people will get a great deal throughout. Less pressure to buy getting in before an increase. 

Good move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

househalfman said:


> I noticed that Elshan is no longer increasing the price by $30 every 20 sold, like his previous watches, unless I missed it?


Yes, I 2nd this approach. I think he's released a lot of product in rapid succession, and if he wants more of our money he better put price increase on hold, to let folks replenish their coffers 

I know I've contributed handsomely to the House of Zelos. I actually do like the bronze Mako. I'm hoping customer photos surface before June 15th or when price increases, and that will determine for me. As "boatswain" pointed out and I have reiterated, the Zelos product photos leave a lot to be desired, especially when utilizing such unique dial textures and materials. One doesn't get a true read of the product.

So get those pics up when your bronze Makos arrive! I really like the Bronze Anthracite. @ 40mm it would be interesting to see on the wrist beforehand ;-)


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Not a lot to add to the discussion other than the Mako is on my wrist today. Cheers!!









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## gvongies (Apr 3, 2018)

Does the mako wear obnoxiously tall? One of my only gripes that is preventing me from purchasing one


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

gvongies said:


> Does the mako wear obnoxiously tall? One of my only gripes that is preventing me from purchasing one


I don't know your definition of "obnoxiously tall" but I think it's the maximum height for me which seems to be around the sizing and spacing of my shirt cuffs. It doesn't fit some tight shirt cuffs and fits just fine under looser cuffs. I don't use it as an office watch for that reason; it seems to be my main weekend watch where I wear short sleeves. By itself, the height is not an issue.


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Just got in line for the bronze bezel version.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The domed bezel and crystal helps to minimize the apparent height.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

What is your wriste size? Scared hat 46mm l2l is too small...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Me?

I'm about 7". Maybe a bit less.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I asked Elshan to send me a picture from his phone of the cobalt blue mako next to the cobalt blue hammerhead. 
I didn't like the blue on the hammerhead and wanted to make sure Mako is not the same.


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I asked Elshan to send me a picture from his phone of the cobalt blue mako next to the cobalt blue hammerhead.
> I didn't like the blue on the hammerhead and wanted to make sure Mako is not the same.


The Makos color is so much nicer 

Sent from the north!


----------



## eric72 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is....just too small 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That Mako blue looks great. Darker and richer. The hammerhead is a bit too bright and purpleish for me. 

Great that Elshan went to the effort. He is one of the best to work with as a customer from my experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Do you guys know when they expect to ship the bronze versions? The site says 2-3 weeks...but what was the starting day


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Ipse said:


> Do you guys know when they expect to ship the bronze versions? The site says 2-3 weeks...but what was the starting day


look at your order confirmation


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I asked Elshan to send me a picture from his phone of the cobalt blue mako next to the cobalt blue hammerhead.
> I didn't like the blue on the hammerhead and wanted to make sure Mako is not the same.


That blue on the Mako looks great! I wish he sold the blue dial with the bronze bezel.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

taike said:


> look at your order confirmation


I actually did...

<<Zelos Watches 
Order #5xxx

Thank you for your purchase!

Hi XXXXX, we're getting your order ready to be shipped. We will notify you when it has been sent. >>

That does not help much


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ipse said:


> I actually did...
> 
> <<Zelos Watches
> Order #5xxx
> ...


Mine shipped out with Fedex, I should have it Friday.
I ordered 5-10 minutes after they became available.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ipse said:


> I actually did...
> 
> <<Zelos Watches
> Order #5xxx
> ...


I think what he meant was to look at the date you ordered then count 2 weeks after that.

Somebody in SG already got theirs, but I guess it helps if Elshan lives near you.

They're not supposed to ship out until end of this month. Patiently waiting for mine here in Los Angeles.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It seems in the past that Zelos ships by dial colour. So you may need to be patient. That said when it does ship it will get their FAST. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Ipse said:


> I actually did...
> 
> <<Zelos Watches
> Order #5xxx
> ...


This is how Elshan does it. I think it's mainly to acknowledge receipt of funds and that order is in process. Be patient, and shortly notification activation will click on (read tracking). 

Congrats! It's all good!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

househalfman said:


> I think what he meant was to look at the date you ordered then count 2 weeks after that.
> Somebody in SG already got theirs, but I guess it helps if Elshan lives near you.
> They're not supposed to ship out until end of this month. Patiently waiting for mine here in Los Angeles.


I know, I get so excited that I can't wait to receive a watch...worse than kids.
Just for kicks, I tested how many of the 100 Anthracite bronze they sold and it was around 46 last night ....


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Ipse said:


> I know, I get so excited that I can't wait to receive a watch...worse than kids.
> Just for kicks, I tested how many of the 100 Anthracite bronze they sold and it was around 46 last night ....


You mean 36? 100 minus 64 (max I can add to cart currently) is not 46. You and I have way too much on our hands right now lol.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

househalfman said:


> You mean 36? 100 minus 64 (max I can add to cart currently) is not 46. You and I have way too much on our hands right now lol.


Buhahaha...I could not add more than 54 last night 
Wonder where the delta of 8 comes from...and yes, not having the watch gives me too much time to fool around.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Haha, well I had to check on the version i bought now.
39 blue ones left.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Haha, well I had to check on the version i bought now.
39 blue ones left.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

I am REALLY on the fence on the blue bronze (too bad they don't have a blue w/ bronze bezel). I love the way Cu bronze patinas with the reddish hue. I have 3 brass watches, 2 Armidas & a Timex, thinking they would scratch the itch but I keep lusting after bronze. A shame Zelos doesn't have more & better pics on their site.

Pros: 
Bronze duh
Lovely textured dial
Upgraded movement from the usual NH35
Ceramic bezel
Size pretty good for my puny wrist
Price for a bronze watch most are $500+
With the upcoming price increase I will be getting a "bargain"

Cons:
Price $429 is a lot for ME to spend on a watch, basically man jewelry for me
Dial is a bit busy
ANOTHER watch



Help sway me in either direction. (I know, you all are a bunch of enablers). Do you think that after I fall out of lust with it, I would be able to resell it for near what I paid after the price increase?


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Life is short
Just Do It
We're All Mad Here 

I impulse purchased my Mako, and I find it growing on me more and more each day. The crown is ridiculously small. If you can get over that, pick one up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I was concerned about the dial busyness too but found it less distracting in person and quite legible but with lots of fun details if you want to stare at it.

It is a very good value right now, you never know what things will do but i would think resale would hover between 80-100% in the near future on samples in excellent condition. Don't buy it with the hope of it holding its value, thats a risky game around here, but if you want security that you can move it along easily if you don't bond with it right away, its probably pretty safe


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That was pretty quick!

Looking forward to your pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks awesome "duck"! What's your wrist size? More wrist shots ;-). BIG CONGRATS!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Excellent quality, great details, love the blue, dial is very cool, such a unique watch. Bezel is firm.
Yeah crown is small but not a big deal when you rotate the watch and keep the crown up versus to the side if that makes sense.
It is my first bronze watch and I am not sure how I feel about it yet, not blown away by the rose gold case lol. Also dont like the look with the tropic strap strap. Will put it on leather or canvas


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks sharp. That dark blue and bronze look great.

Yes fresh bronze is pretty pink but it will mellow to a nice brown fairly quickly. 

Enjoy the bonding time. Or not!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> Looks awesome "duck"! What's your wrist size? More wrist shots ;-). BIG CONGRATS!


Thanks! Will do as soon as i swap the strap.
I think blue tropic would look killer on it but i ll probably put it on a supplied leather strap right now then share pics. 
My wrist is 7inch and it's flat.
I love the size and the fit.
The dial and blue is amazing, dial is actually my favorite part. Also hands are just the right length, the seconds hand touches the seconds indices on the chapter ring but the red tip is in between the small circles and the lines. Minutes hand touches the small.
Wave on the dial is so nice. I will probably get another Mako in steel at some point.
Rose gold color of the bronze did not make me excited at all but again its my first bronze watch


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Looks sharp. That dark blue and bronze look great.
> 
> Yes fresh bronze is pretty pink but it will mellow to a nice brown fairly quickly.
> 
> ...


I know, its a little scary that I didn't get that good feeling in my gut when opening the package. I keep ignoring the bronze and focusing on the dial only.
Worst case scenario I ll swap with someone for their Mako steel 
The "bad" thing is that I also have Lorier blue coming today. That will not help the Mako


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Here are my two. I just got the new bronze Mako today. The bracelet on the SS Mako is a strapcode.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

aguila9 said:


> Here are my two. I just got the new bronze Mako today. The bracelet on the SS Mako is a strapcode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pair!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok now, thats what I am talking about.
Love it on leather.
Leather strap looks nice, its thick but its not the good leather like Martu straps or one of those custom, cut from an old bag, straps.
Its $15 leather strap from ebay.
But it looks awesome, reminds me of a blue squale but its nicer.
I will have to get me a few more 20mm leather straps to rotate.
Since I like divers only, this is a nice dress watch for me.
And I will definitely get another steel Malo eventually, this is a great watch and a perfect size.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Nice pair!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I got the Stainless blk&blue i was regretting not getting the all blue. Made up for it with the bronze. Looks like fate favoured me this time. The bronze and blue is beautiful to my eyes.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

aguila9 said:


> When I got the Stainless blk&blue i was regretting not getting the all blue. Made up for it with the bronze. Looks like fate favoured me this time. The bronze and blue is beautiful to my eyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I think the blue on bronze version is nicer than the blue he used on a steel Mako.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Darn glare.
I definitely love it on leather.
Whew that was close, now on to patina.
Btw i have serial 37/150
Wonder if he has 150 bronze Makos total or if its 150 of each version.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just happy they decided on the 40mm cases. Eventhough I have 8.25" wrist I'm partial to 38-40mm cases. The largest I'll go is 42mm.

P.S. I think it's 150 of each version. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great on the brown leather Duck!
Bronze does seem to look neat on a rich brown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Nice pictures guys! Where are you folks located? Did you get a tracking number or did the Mako come as a surprise?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Nice pictures guys! Where are you folks located? Did you get a tracking number or did the Mako come as a surprise?


I ordered mine the week of May 14th, and got a shipping notice on the 23rd and received it Today the 25th. I'm in New York.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

aguila9 said:


> I ordered mine the week of May 14th, and got a shipping notice on the 23rd and received it Today the 25th. I'm in New York.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I ordered on the 16th so I hope to have mine before next weekend. Enjoy yours!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Thanks man. I ordered on the 16th so I hope to have mine before next weekend. Enjoy yours!


Which one did you order? I think the blue dials were going out first according to those in the know.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Nice pictures guys! Where are you folks located? Did you get a tracking number or did the Mako come as a surprise?


I am in SC. I ordered the first day they became available and received tracking on 23rd, shipped out 24th, received 25th.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

aguila9 said:


> Which one did you order? I think the blue dials were going out first according to those in the know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Yeah looks like the blues are going out first. I got the anthracite dial.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mine arrived today as well! Nice watch and quality has improved a lot from the last time I handled one. 
Unfortunately for me, my watch is running extremely fast ! 20 minutes in 4 hours. I think its magnetized. Will try to de magnetize and see if that's the case. If still no go I would have to send it back to zelos for exchange . Anyway, here is a picture of the watch.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

watchninja123 said:


> Mine arrived today as well! Nice watch and quality has improved a lot from the last time I handled one.
> Unfortunately for me, my watch is running extremely fast ! 20 minutes in 4 hours. I think its magnetized. Will try to de magnetize and see if that's the case. If still no go I would have to send it back to zelos for exchange . Anyway, here is a picture of the watch.


Sorry to hear that...hope indeed it's just magnetized...who knows what scanner it went through.
Got a Corgeut a while back (don't judge....) and it was running fast 20min/day. Sure enough, it was magnetized.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

So hard to photograph.
Its a beautiful watch and wears so good.
Shorts lugs are great for strap fitment, there is no gap between case and strap.
I can already see the changes in bronze.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Ok now, thats what I am talking about.
> Love it on leather.
> Leather strap looks nice, its thick but its not the good leather like Martu straps or one of those custom, cut from an old bag, straps.
> Its $15 leather strap from ebay.
> ...


That strap looks perfect. You don't happen to have an eBay link do you? My Mako should get here next week.

Edit: Is it this one? https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-18-20-2...195399&hash=item23a076b4ef:g:~L4AAOSwjXNa8yBc


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> That strap looks perfect. You don't happen to have an eBay link do you? My Mako should get here next week.
> 
> Edit: Is it this one? https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-18-20-2...195399&hash=item23a076b4ef:g:~L4AAOSwjXNa8yBc


Its actually the strap that comes with the watch so you are good.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's mine. Received it today after Elshan mentioned it was shipped on Friday.

Another home run and great CS to match!


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Here's mine. Received it today after Elshan mentioned it was shipped on Friday.
> 
> Another home run and great CS to match!


The anthracite is a winner!

Sent from the north!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hj3lm said:


> The anthracite is a winner!
> 
> Sent from the north!


I think so too!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's a beauty James! Congratulations.

Great combo and will look excellent as the patina mellows it our a bit.

Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Is the case back stainless steel? (Hoping so - my body chemistry will make my wrist green in no time flat if it's bronze!)


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Is the case back stainless steel? (Hoping so - my body chemistry will make my wrist green in no time flat if it's bronze!)


Yes it is 

Sent from the north!


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

Hj3lm said:


> Yes it is


Thank you! I hadn't even thought of it when I placed my order.


----------



## sgaida (May 27, 2018)

Wow looks great! I can’t wait to get mine ordered all bronze meteorite. Should be here in a couple of days. The full bronze bezel looks wonderful.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

FloridaPhil941 said:


> Thank you! I hadn't even thought of it when I placed my order.


never seen or heard of a bronze caseback. not something you need to worry about


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

That grey dial, bronze bezel looks awesome.
I was contemplating hard between it and the blue but the fact that all my divers are black and I have grey halios on preordered made me go blue.
Still no regrets but i can see myself buying grey version too.
(Will the King pull another one?)


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> That grey dial, bronze bezel looks awesome.
> I was contemplating hard between it and the blue but the fact that all my divers are black and I have grey halios on preordered made me go blue.
> Still no regrets but i can see myself buying grey version too.
> (Will the King pull another one?)


I'm the opposite. I already have the blue dial I've been looking for, otherwise I'd have gone with this blue; I went for the anthracite (and looking for a trading partner to get the grey instead of the abyss I originally preordered).

The king did what a king does.


----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)

Chime in with mine! Just picked it up from FedEx this morning on my way to work. Have the blue and steel mako that I really enjoy. This is my first bronze watch and first meteorite dial watch! Kill two birds with one stone!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

hiroryo said:


> Chime in with mine! Just picked it up from FedEx this morning on my way to work. Have the blue and steel mako that I really enjoy. This is my first bronze watch and first meteorite dial watch! Kill two birds with one stone!
> 
> View attachment 13176259


That looks great! Congrats.

It looks like a darker meteorite which suits the watch well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks! I really liked its look when I saw it on Zelos website. Gonna put it on the leather strap when I get home. I think it makes the watch pop even more!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Such a great dial! Nice shot if it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Just some shots. You know. Cos it's so damn beautiful. Works with any straps too.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Just some shots. You know. Cos it's so damn beautiful. Works with any straps too.


Thanks for sharing pics on different straps.
Where is the blue strap from?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Thanks for sharing pics on different straps.
> Where is the blue strap from?


Thanks bro.

Got it from cheapestnatostraps. Midnight blue with inbuilt spring bar. Makes changing straps a breeze.


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

If they only offered a blue dial with a bronze bezel....

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

taike said:


> never seen or heard of a bronze caseback. not something you need to worry about


Here you go:

















https://www.ablogtowatch.com/maurice-de-mauriac-l2-diver-bronze-watch-review


----------



## hiroryo (Jan 28, 2018)

Here is another shot with the leather strap. What a gorgeous watch!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Can't stop posting everywhere...in love with it:


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I’ve no pictures yet but my anthracite came today. 

First impressions...
- It’s almost too small even for my 6.5” wrist but I know I’ll get used to it eventually. 
- The crown is most definitely too small.
- It doesn’t wear as thick as the specs might suggest; I’m impressed at how Elshan manages to do this on most of his watches.
- Love that the rubber strap is not 2 miles long like the ones that come with the Helmsman II and the Ventus Mori. I can actually wear this one. 
- The leather strap is nice; practically the same one WatchGecko sells for $50, which I love. 
- The buckle is typical of Zelos: big but beautiful and tucks in neatly. 
- The rest of the extras are nice.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I've no pictures yet but my anthracite came today.
> 
> First impressions...
> - It's almost too small even for my 6.5" wrist but I know I'll get used to it eventually.
> ...


I am pretty sure this is the leather strap that came with it. Nothing wrong with it. I have bought a few other straps from this seller and they are pretty good.
He also has dark brown same style.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192370425955


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Lets take a moment to appreciate the forgotten but cool Mako shark caseback


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I am pretty sure this is the leather strap that came with it. Nothing wrong with it. I have bought a few other straps from this seller and they are pretty good.
> He also has dark brown same style.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/192370425955


Thanks. It says it's made of "genuine leather", which is a fancy term for scraps of throwaway leather glued together. The one WatchGecko sells is several steps above that in quality, in my experience anyway. The one that comes with Zelos looks and feels almost identical to WG but I must admit I've not actually tried it on and don't plan on it (I'll probably keep it pristine for possible resale value), so you may be right about it being an $18 strap.


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Ipse said:


> Can't stop posting everywhere...in love with it:


You're breaking my heart. Mine is still halfway around the world.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Thanks. It says it's made of "genuine leather", which is a fancy term for scraps of throwaway leather glued together. The one WatchGecko sells is several steps above that in quality, in my experience anyway. The one that comes with Zelos looks and feels almost identical to WG but I must admit I've not actually tried it on and don't plan on it (I'll probably keep it pristine for possible resale value), so you may be right about it being an $18 strap.


Hope you are right and that it holds up.
I did order a custom leather strap for it from Martu Straps. She is a strapmaker from Chile and does amazing work. Straps are $30-$40 and she ll make it however you want.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Hope you are right and that it holds up.
> I did order a custom leather strap for it from Martu Straps. She is a strapmaker from Chile and does amazing work. Straps are $30-$40 and she ll make it however you want.


I've not had the pleasure of having her straps but I've heard many good things. What's the turnaround from ordering to delivery usually?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I've not had the pleasure of having her straps but I've heard many good things. What's the turnaround from ordering to delivery usually?


I only bought one from her back in November.
It took about a month from ordering to delivery.
Strap still looks as good as new and I wore it a lot.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Lets take a moment to appreciate the forgotten but cool Mako shark caseback


It's one of my favourite Case backs!























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Just placed an order for a Bronze with Meteorite Dial. Super impulse buy as I saw it come across instagram.
But it did tick a couple boxes for what I was looking for!
- 40mm
- Bronze
- meteorite

Now I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Just curious : Mako owners...what kind of accuracy do you get from your Sellita SW200-1? And how much is affected by watch position (if you are the kind of anal retentive geek like me)?
I'm around +20SPD - but willing to wait a few more days before calling it. Happened in the past that initially a watch runs rough and settles after a couple of weeks.
The posts here seem to indicate that 10-15SPD is normal (with some good and bad exceptions)...the book says +- 12SPD.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Just curious : Mako owners...what kind of accuracy do you get from your Sellita SW200-1? And how much is affected by watch position (if you are the kind of anal retentive geek like me)?
> I'm around +20SPD - but willing to wait a few more days before calling it. Happened in the past that initially a watch runs rough and settles after a couple of weeks.
> The posts here seem to indicate that 10-15SPD is normal (with some good and bad exceptions)...the book says +- 12SPD.


On the wrist is about the same as face up for mine:


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ipse said:


> Just curious : Mako owners...what kind of accuracy do you get from your Sellita SW200-1? And how much is affected by watch position (if you are the kind of anal retentive geek like me)?
> I'm around +20SPD - but willing to wait a few more days before calling it. Happened in the past that initially a watch runs rough and settles after a couple of weeks.
> The posts here seem to indicate that 10-15SPD is normal (with some good and bad exceptions)...the book says +- 12SPD.


Mine is very bad. So I borrowed a demagnetizer from a friend and that didn't help with the accuracy. Still running 20min fast in 6 hours. Zelos is going to send me a replacement.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

WatchFan650 said:


> On the wrist is about the same as face up for mine:


Thanks for the quick reply....this is after how many weeks of use? Not right of the box I assume? Hard to tell based on the date 
Secondly...what app is that? I use Clock Tuner on Android - but does only help with regulation, not tracking.


----------



## sgaida (May 27, 2018)

Mine arrives a couple of days ago. So far loving it. Running about +4-5 sec/day. Not too shabby.


----------



## sgaida (May 27, 2018)

watchninja123 said:


> Mine is very bad. So I borrowed a demagnetizer from a friend and that didn't help with the accuracy. Still running 20min fast in 6 hours. Zelos is going to send me a replacement.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


If it's that fast and not magnetized then most likely the Hairspring may be tangled. Good that they are offering you a replacement.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Ipse said:


> Just curious : Mako owners...what kind of accuracy do you get from your Sellita SW200-1? And how much is affected by watch position (if you are the kind of anal retentive geek like me)?
> I'm around +20SPD - but willing to wait a few more days before calling it. Happened in the past that initially a watch runs rough and settles after a couple of weeks.
> The posts here seem to indicate that 10-15SPD is normal (with some good and bad exceptions)...the book says +- 12SPD.


Mine looks like its about +5seconds per day.


----------



## WatchFan650 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Thanks for the quick reply....this is after how many weeks of use? Not right of the box I assume? Hard to tell based on the date
> Secondly...what app is that? I use Clock Tuner on Android - but does only help with regulation, not tracking.


That reading was actually pretty much right out of the box. On the wrist currently is about the same.

The app I used is called Hairspring.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm was about +3-5 seconds per day on the wrist with my steel black &blue. Although it recently suffered a drop onto a tile floor and is now running about -3 per day. 

My recently acquired bronze blue on the other hand is running extremely accurately at about 0-1 second per day. It still new so I'll reserve judgement for a while.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I've had mine for less than 24 hours so nothing to report yet regarding the accuracy (I usually don't care anyway, unless it's running 20min fast), but I thought I'd share what it looks like on a racing-style strap from BAndRBand...


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I've had mine for less than 24 hours so nothing to report yet regarding the accuracy (I usually don't care anyway, unless it's running 20min fast), but I thought I'd share what it looks like on a racing-style strap from BAndRBand...


Looks great! I have that strap and am gonna try it tonight


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I've had mine for less than 24 hours so nothing to report yet regarding the accuracy


2 days in and I've lost/gained a grand total of 0s, probably a fluke though.


----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

sgaida said:


> Mine arrives a couple of days ago. So far loving it. Running about +4-5 sec/day. Not too shabby.


Gorgeous watch.
Mine is on its way. Received email with tracking. Cannot wait. Unfortunately I'm heading out of town the day it is supposed to be delivered :-(. Now I have to wait an additional 4 days to get my fix on. o|
To all that contributed to this delinquency...


----------



## Greg H. (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi everyone! 
I discovered the Mako in bronze as a result of belonging to an EDC page... 
Beautiful timepiece, and I am tempted to order one. My only concern is the 40mm size. Most of my watches are 42mm or large with the exception of a 40mm Citizen Oxy, and a Rado. I have a 7.5" wrist.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Greg H. said:


> Hi everyone!
> I discovered the Mako in bronze as a result of belonging to an EDC page...
> Beautiful timepiece, and I am tempted to order one. My only concern is the 40mm size. Most of my watches are 42mm or large with the exception of a 40mm Citizen Oxy, and a Rado. I have a 7.5" wrist.


If you like larger watches the Mako line may not be for you, but if you feel like taking a risk you won't be disappointed. I have an 8.25" wrist and I love the 40mm Mako. I now have two of them (look for my pics on this thread) thanks to the bronze line. Damn you Zelos! No regrets.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

@Soh1982 Here it is an hour in and it looks like its turning green lol. Thoughts? I was gonna leave it 4 more hours. You think it would go brown or will it stay green?










Edit: nvm i freaked out took it out and put in cold water then cleaned and blue was gone. I put it back now and will leave it for at least 5 hours


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

6 hours sealed with vinegar.
I think the results are great.
When i first took the watch out there was some greenish blue deposit.



















Then I rinsed it in cold water and wiped off.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I saw The Time Teller on You Tube and he used two hardboiled eggs to patina his abyss. It looked pretty good. I was thinking off giving it a try with my Mako. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


>


Great job. You have tamed it Nicely.

I sometimes find forced patinas a bit over done, but this looks nice and even, not like it had been in a shipwreck for 300 years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Great job. You have tamed it Nicely.
> 
> I sometimes find forced patinas a bit over done, but this looks nice and even, not like it had been in a shipwreck for 300 years.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, had no idea what I was doing.
It was a suggestion from another member.
He did the egg method but it did not turn out as brown as it did on his other watch that he used vinegar method on.
I was inpatient and wanted the pink gone.
Turned out awesome and I will not touch it anymore.
And yes, I would not be able to wear the crusty, rusty, greenish/blue watch lol.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Seeing all these bronze ones makes me go crazy!! Still haven’t gotten shipping info on mine yet, I’m getting impatient haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

@mods....please give us the ability to delete posts. I am seeing so many duplicates lately especially from IOS devices.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

DuckaDiesel said:


> 6 hours sealed with vinegar.
> I think the results are great.
> When i first took the watch out there was some greenish blue deposit.
> 
> Then I rinsed it in cold water and wiped off.


Finally someone that hasn't overdone it....I cringe when I see the green oxidation on some of the bronze watches on YouTube....
Great job @Duckadiesel

BTW : I want to give props to Elshan for standing behind his product. While I haven't solved yet my accuracy problem, he has offered to either replace the watch (and send one ahead) or compensate for the shop charge for regulating it.
I have fooled around with many Seiko and Vostok watches and I have a pretty good idea about regulating a watch, but this one I love too much to risk it...


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

chuynh1109 said:


> Seeing all these bronze ones makes me go crazy!! Still haven't gotten shipping info on mine yet, I'm getting impatient haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't either (ordered on the 19th) so I fired off an email yesterday asking for a shipment status. Got a FedEx tracking number the same day.

Just paid the duties. It was $33 CDN which is far less than what I was expecting.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Thank you, had no idea what I was doing.
> It was a suggestion from another member.
> He did the egg method but it did not turn out as brown as it did on his other watch that he used vinegar method on.
> I was inpatient and wanted the pink gone.
> ...


Great results man. I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's mine after nearly two weeks of continuous wearing. Guess the humidity in Singapore helps too.

Interestingly, it was the buckle that patinaed first. Most probably that was the part which I made contact the most.


----------



## FloridaPhil941 (May 16, 2016)

My colbalt bronze turned up yesterday. Very happy with it - a nice solidly made watch. Here it is in pristine new condition. Looking forward to see how it ages.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

i ordered on the 31st.. so i guess i still have a bit of waiting to do.


----------



## HickWillis (Jun 8, 2017)

I've had my Mako for a month or two now and thought I would share a couple photos I've taken of it. I recently got a beads of rice bracelet for it and think it fits the watch perfectly!


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

HickWillis said:


> I've had my Mako for a month or two now and thought I would share a couple photos I've taken of it. I recently got a beads of rice bracelet for it and think it fits the watch perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 13196153
> 
> ...


The BoR looks amazing!

I've paired my bronze with a MN strap 









Sent from the north!


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hj3lm said:


> The BoR looks amazing!
> 
> I've paired my bronze with a MN strap
> 
> ...


Are they worth the price tag?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

chuynh1109 said:


> Are they worth the price tag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most definitely!!!


----------



## Hj3lm (Jun 24, 2015)

chuynh1109 said:


> Are they worth the price tag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say yes. But they are quite expensive, so buy a versatile color 

Sent from the north!


----------



## Greg H. (Feb 23, 2006)

I missed out on the bronze / anthracite dial variant... considering the meteorite / bronze bezel. Just not sure I want to spend that much right now.


----------



## sgaida (May 27, 2018)

Greg H. said:


> I missed out on the bronze / anthracite dial variant... considering the meteorite / bronze bezel. Just not sure I want to spend that much right now.


I love my bronze meteorite. You can always wait to grab it at $949


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I need strap ideas for my blue bronze mako.
I cant figure out what would go best. What is everyone wearing theirs on?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Steel Batman at dusk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Patina progress.
Love it


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Greg H. said:


> I missed out on the bronze / anthracite dial variant... considering the meteorite / bronze bezel. Just not sure I want to spend that much right now.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-brand-new-zelos-mako-bronze-w-anthracite-dial-4720835.html


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Wakamatsu said:


> I didn't either (ordered on the 19th) so I fired off an email yesterday asking for a shipment status. Got a FedEx tracking number the same day.
> 
> Just paid the duties. It was $33 CDN which is far less than what I was expecting.


So even though I just ordered on the 31st, figured I'd give your method a try. And boom! Like magic, elshan replied back quickly and told me that he's trying to get my piece out on Monday or Tuesday next week.. but what's even better was a day after that email I got the fedex tracking for delivery this Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Tanjecterly said:


> Steel Batman at dusk


Anyone got the batman in the bronze?

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well just pulled the pin on the Mako meteorite bronze.. Hopefully it's as good as the pix


Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

andione1983 said:


> Well just pulled the pin on the Mako meteorite bronze.. Hopefully it's as good as the pix


Even though I have the bronze/anthracite, I keep looking at that meteorite dial. Someone help me.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Wakamatsu said:


> Even though I have the bronze/anthracite, I keep looking at that meteorite dial. Someone help me.


You won't do it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Wakamatsu said:


> Even though I have the bronze/anthracite, I keep looking at that meteorite dial. Someone help me.


Help yourself out and buy that too haha

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

So I received a replacement yesterday and it been running pretty food. -4 sec in 24 hours.

I have a question on the leather straps that came with the watch. Did it come with spring bar tubes? Because those holes are definitely not made for regular spring bars. 


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

watchninja123 said:


> So I received a replacement yesterday and it been running pretty food. -4 sec in 24 hours.
> 
> I have a question on the leather straps that came with the watch. Did it come with spring bar tubes? Because those holes are definitely not made for regular spring bars.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


No tubes,
You cant and please dont use tubes in straps that have spring bars, only screws. You will not be able to take the spring bar out and remove the strap.
I just used 2mm thick spring bars on mine


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> No tubes,
> You cant and please dont use tubes in straps that have spring bars, only screws. You will not be able to take the spring bar out and remove the strap.
> I just used 2mm thick spring bars on mine


Thank you. Actually we might be okay as long as the tube length is shorter. In this case 18mm tube should do it. Now I just need to know which route is cheaper.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

watchninja123 said:


> Thank you. Actually we might be okay as long as the tube length is shorter. In this case 18mm tube should do it. Now I just need to know which route is cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thats a good point, i didnt think about that.
I had some 2mm thick 0.8mm ends spring bars from twente(0) on ebay that i try to use whenever i can. Too bad I cannot slide these through the tropic strap


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Thats a good point, i didnt think about that.
> I had some 2mm thick 0.8mm ends spring bars from twente(0) on ebay that i try to use whenever i can. Too bad I cannot slide these through the tropic strap


Yea. I made the mistake once. I almost had to destroy the strap to take it out haha

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Wakamatsu said:


> Even though I have the bronze/anthracite, I keep looking at that meteorite dial. Someone help me.


Are you looking with your eyes or with your wallet....if it's the later we can't help. :-d


----------



## Penfold36 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wakamatsu said:


> Even though I have the bronze/anthracite, I keep looking at that meteorite dial. Someone help me.


One is enough. Take some time to enjoy the one you already have. That's all the help I can give.


----------



## Greg H. (Feb 23, 2006)

Post moved..


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

In case this hasn't been posted, ablogtowatch has a Mako giveaway contest going.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/watch-giveaway-zelos-mako-bronze-500m-dive-watch/


----------



## Greg H. (Feb 23, 2006)

.. I appreciate the link to the Mako that is for sale! Considering the meteorite dial / bronze bezel now, and also happened onto the Benarus Moray 40 in brass. I really like that and the 48mm lug to lug distance. My Citizen Oxy 40mm works well on my 7.5" wrist. Lug to Lug, it is 46mm like the Mako. 
For those of you that own a Moray 40 bronze, what are your thoughts on the watch and the brass case versus a bronze case? Really like the simple look of the Moray, and the drilled lugs! The price is great, too! 

Thanks!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Greg H. said:


> .. I appreciate the link to the Mako that is for sale! Considering the meteorite dial / bronze bezel now, and also happened onto the Benarus Moray 40 in brass. I really like that and the 48mm lug to lug distance. My Citizen Oxy 40mm works well on my 7.5" wrist. Lug to Lug, it is 46mm like the Mako.
> For those of you that own a Moray 40 bronze, what are your thoughts on the watch and the brass case versus a bronze case? Really like the simple look of the Moray, and the drilled lugs! The price is great, too!
> 
> Thanks!


Mako is a great watch but so is the Moray.
I would also look at brass Helson SD40.
Get what appeals to you the most. Keep in mind that bronze and Swiss movement is hard to find for the Mako money plus bronze watches are usually much larger


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I can't let it rest...I hear the other watches in the collection preparing a mutiny...


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

I wish I have a camera capable of macro shots. On my Mako, natural patina has covered almost the entirety of the buckle and is coming along nicely on the case after 4 days of wear. I think my secret is to live in a coastal city built near a major river delta in the middle of a temperate rainforest. Easy peasy.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The Mako seems to be one of those watches that works equally well in SS and bronze. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

I can’t wait to get mine tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

IT FINALLY CAME! I couldn't be more happy with this piece. I'm really impressed with the craftsmanship on it.

I can't wait for it to naturally patina! Instantly threw it on my RedRocks Vintage canvas


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sweet! enjoy. That will look awesome especially as it ages with the dark meteorite dial. Lots of texture.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

according to the Hairsping app, the watch is currently running +16

I'll see how it is after a week or two of wearing it in


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

WTH Tapatalk shows double post but WUS shows otherwise 

Anyway, I lost my Mako


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> WTH Tapatalk shows double post but WUS shows otherwise
> 
> Anyway, I lost my Mako


Lost!?

How?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Yeah how was it lost?! Stolen? Bottom of the ocean? Ran away?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Oh man, I wish I had a cool story for you guys but I don't.

I went to visit my folks this weekend and had it in a pouch as a backup just because. Didn't have it with me when I got home, called my folks and was told they couldn't find it either.

My guess is that it fell off my bag that might've been open at the time as I walked to my car.

So no Mako for me


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Oh man, I wish I had a cool story for you guys but I don't.
> 
> I went to visit my folks this weekend and had it in a pouch as a backup just because. Didn't have it with me when I got home, called my folks and was told they couldn't find it either.
> 
> ...


Oh man... that is such a horrible situation ;S

I can't even imagine how I would feel. Fortunately for me, I have never once experienced something like this... maybe cause I tend to over worry and check my belongings non-stop wherever I go xD

What now? Are you going to buy another before June 15?

I received Fedex email yesterday, and it is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow at noon while I am at work. But checking the tracking, it shows it still hasn't even left Singapore... not sure how it will make it to Canada by 12pm noon :O


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

EDIT: hmmm weird double post... sorry!


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

PuYang said:


> I received Fedex email yesterday, and it is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow at noon while I am at work. But checking the tracking, it shows it still hasn't even left Singapore... not sure how it will make it to Canada by 12pm noon :O


Won't be a problem. Mine was on the truck for delivery 4 hours before the estimated time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Oh man, I wish I had a cool story for you guys but I don't.
> 
> I went to visit my folks this weekend and had it in a pouch as a backup just because. Didn't have it with me when I got home, called my folks and was told they couldn't find it either.
> 
> ...


That sucks. 
I'm sorry.

Not much more to say I guess but hopefully perhaps it turns up somehow and that at least you should have other watches to enjoy.

Still...that's really too bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Wakamatsu said:


> Won't be a problem. Mine was on the truck for delivery 4 hours before the estimated time.


Hope so!

I am starting to get paranoid, because I have it shipped to a PO box at shoppers drug mart. Well, the label is created, so there shouldn't be a problem... Got a call from Fedex yesterday telling me to pay duties, but when I called in, they said they haven't even picked up the package, so to expect another call for duties today :S weird.


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

PuYang said:


> Hope so!
> 
> I am starting to get paranoid, because I have it shipped to a PO box at shoppers drug mart. Well, the label is created, so there shouldn't be a problem... Got a call from Fedex yesterday telling me to pay duties, but when I called in, they said they haven't even picked up the package, so to expect another call for duties today :S weird.


Hmm. I got the notification to pay duties when the package was still in Singapore. I think you can call Fedex's 1-800 number, quote your tracking number and pay the bill that way.

Gotta say, really digging the bronze. Every day, I'm looking at a slightly different watch.


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Welp, I got home from work and no package 

According to the tracking, it still hasn't left Singapore.

And still no call for paying the duties. Like I said, when I called in they told me to wait for another phone call, even though the first call told me the exact price I needed to pay already. wahhhhh I'm impatient :[


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks puyang and BW. I was thinking of going back to my folks' place this weekend and look for it myself, hoping they just don't care too much to look hard enough. If I don't find it then I'll just get a new one...until I checked zelos' website to find out they're all out of stock. 

Truthfully though, I'm not super bothered. It's just a watch afterall.

Puyang, I find that Zelos is sometimes too eager to create the label without actually intending to get it picked up right away. I normally give it 2 additional days or so after the estimated delivery date.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Zelos can be a little careless about shipping. They shipped the same watch twice to me after the first one was delayed for whatever reason in Singapore. 

Luckily, I'm a honest guy and I returned the extra one. But still....!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I've only ordered two Zelos products and they both shipped without issue, although the shipping notification email does send early, butt that's just the automated system doing its thing. Once it actually starts moving it moves quickly.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Zelos can be a little careless about shipping. They shipped the same watch twice to me after the first one was delayed for whatever reason in Singapore.
> 
> Luckily, I'm a honest guy and I returned the extra one. But still....!


I don't think it's carelessness so much as putting the customer first. He sent me two different colors once and told me to keep them until I knew which I was happy with.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Elshan is a pretty amazing fellow and thinks nothing of providing utmost for the customer. He's accessible and makes a good product IMHO. It all counts for a heck of a lot.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

My little one giving the Mako a once over and testing its 500m water resistance


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Received my Bronze Meteorite (Bronze Bezel) this morning and I am loving it so far!

It is definitely my most visually interesting watch right now (most of my watches are fairly basic though )

The Meteorite is gorgeous, with small metallic flakes that look like stars in a galaxy. The dial is still incredibly legible thanks to the giant hour markers / indexes. (I heard from some people that the meteorite makes it hard to read at a glance, but I totally don't see that issue. The Bezel is less clicky than I wanted (I like super loud clicks!), but it is very tactile, solid, and not mushy at all.

Elshan was very kind enough to switch my order before shipping (I originally ordered Bronze Meteorite with Black Ceramic Bezel insert, but regretted it as I wanted more bronze).

I have mixed feelings about the rubber strap. This is my first rubber, so I wasn't sure what to expect. It is both very comfortable, and difficult to work with... if that makes sense. The keepers are hard to move because the rubber grips hard. But on the wrist, it is nicer than I expected for rubber on the wrist. As usual though, OEM supplied straps are a bit too long for me, so the tail pokes out a bit more than I like. But there are plenty more holes for adjustment (something a few other micro brands overlook). The adjustment holes are a bit far apart though, so I get either "slightly tight" or "too loose".

My watch came with very slight patina in some areas already :[ Not that it matters in the end, but I sorta wanted to document my own patina from completely clean/fresh bronze.

Will be keeping track of accuracy for a week or so, and plan to go swimming with it over the summer.

Will post pics later on, since I am still in the "non-stop photo phase" right now.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

PuYang said:


> ...
> My watch came with very slight patina in some areas already :[ Not that it matters in the end, but I sorta wanted to document my own patina from completely clean/fresh bronze.
> ...


You can easily strip it with something acidic like vinegar, ketchup, lemon juice, soda.


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just received my zelos mako bronze today. Worth addition to my small collection?










Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Anyway, I lost my Mako


I opened my cape cod can today to see how many more polishing cloths I have left, guess what's been sitting there for the past 2 weeks? My Mako


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

househalfman said:


> I opened my cape cod can today to see how many more polishing cloths I have left, guess what's been sitting there for the past 2 weeks? My Mako


?

Like.. you tossed the mako in together with all those cloths?

Hmmmm now I'm curious to see the resulting patina (or.. not patina?)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I opened my cape cod can today to see how many more polishing cloths I have left, guess what's been sitting there for the past 2 weeks? My Mako


Awesome!
The prodigal Mako returns.

What a great feeling. Enjoy your new again Mako!

So did you tuck it in there or did Mum do some tidying up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

househalfman said:


> I opened my cape cod can today to see how many more polishing cloths I have left, guess what's been sitting there for the past 2 weeks? My Mako


Ha ha!!! That is great news, as I was concerned about your watch pouches carelessly dangling about -- Strap that on tight and enjoy!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks BW and RD! I've never felt so stupid and happy at the same time when I found it 

It must've been me who put it there but honestly I don't remember. I don't know why I'd put there, maybe so I don't lose it while moving my stuff to my car? Look where that got me 

X2, the cloths are sealed in individual packets so no de-patination took place. I did give it a vinegar fume treatment for 6 hours though, liking the results so far (but probably not as much as I'm liking your shiny mori).


----------



## investmentoftime (Jun 26, 2018)

Does anyone know if Zelos will be making any more of the bronze versions?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

investmentoftime said:


> Does anyone know if Zelos will be making any more of the bronze versions?


I expect it will come back, but don't know for certain. I have heard the next Mako will be "the Great White", which means an XL size at 44mm and I believe in stainless steel this round. Which begs the question will that come in bronze down the road. Zelos stays busy, so anything is possible, but they also like to add new designs too. I think for bronze, there will be more "Hammerheads" up next.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Are they going to produce past the 150 bronze per model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like there may be another run of bronzes made in the future. 

There will be another run of SS. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

investmentoftime said:


> Does anyone know if Zelos will be making any more of the bronze versions?





chuynh1109 said:


> Are they going to produce past the 150 bronze per model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's really not that difficult to get the answer directly from the source, rather than a bunch of hearsay from us WUS Forum knuckleheads, lol 

"The Mako Bronze has sold out way quicker than we expected. I apologise for any disappointment caused. Do stay tuned via our newsletter for more details on new launches and production runs. The Mako Steel will be back in Sept, with the Bronze to follow a month or two later. For those who found the Mako a bit small for their tastes, the Great White is on its way.

Thank you for all your support

Elshan Tang"

https://zeloswatches.com/pages/zelos-mako-bronze-500m-diver


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Well, it has been a week (8 days) since I've gotten my Zelos Mako Bronze Meteorite, and it has been on my wrist every day. This is currently my favorite watch in my collection, and I don't see me wearing anything else for the next while. For perspective, my last 2 watches did not replace my Seiko Alpinist as my favorite watch, so "honeymoon" period isn't the main deciding factor here; I simply am enjoying this Mako too much!

The Rubber strap is incredibly, and surprisingly comfortable. This has been my FIRST watch that I can literally keep on my wrist for 15 hours straight without discomfort. This includes walking to and from work in the hot summer sun, into an airconditioned room, into activity and sweat. The strap never felt tight or loose. My other watches (and other straps) become uncomfortable in those situations, so I usually have to take my watches off for a minute and pat down my wrist from any moisture. My Seiko Alpinist resides on a bracelet 99% of the time, which I also like to wear my bracelets loose. But even loose, the bracelet feels tight and unbreathable when my wrists expand and trap moisture. It goes from LOOSE to TIGHT. I still have to remove the Alpinist to pat down my wrist.

None of that happens with the Mako / Rubber strap. As my first rubber strap ever, I am not sure if this is just the realities of wearing a rubber strap or if the Mako plays a roll in comfort as well. But needless to say, my enjoyment of looking at the watch, and the comfort of wearing it, definitely explains why I don't feel like wearing any other watch in my collection.

How about accuracy / performance? Over the last ~7 days, the watch has varied in accuracy from +3 seconds a day to +5 seconds a day. The accuracy seems to fluctuate between that every day, so I guess on average it's around +4. This involves wearing it for ~15+ hours a day, and leaving it both dial up or crown up on my bedside table at night. (Both resting positions performed about the same). So, basically in "3" positions (2 resting, 1 on wrist), the accuracy is within "COSC".

The Patina has grown naturally, and is becoming quite lovely (in my opinion). It still might be considered "virgin" or "clean" to the guys who are into some deep deep patina though.

Pics below were taken a few hours ago today. I included a brass object for color reference.

You can see the sides of the bezel has darkened and is creeping over to the top/front surface of the bezel. The front is still shinier in comparison, creating a "fume" gradient look  The polished bevel on the lugs has also changed colors but still retains the polished look.









The Tang Buckle is probably my favorite part. It has turned a slight metallic orange. I described it as "Fiery" in the bronze divers thread. I am hoping the entire watch turns this kind of orange, that would be badass >:]









The sides of the case are turning more brown... and almost a hint of gray/black (the color is being desaturated)









All in all, I am enjoying this watch greatly. I can't wait to take it swimming and watch as the Patina continues to develop. This is also the first watch I haven't immediately bought a new strap for... I think this black rubber really suits this watch well, and as I said, wears incredibly comfortably. This was an impulse buy for sure; I wanted a diver (this is my first diver), and was interested in trying a bronze watch. I already have plans (set in stone already) to buy my Omega Speedmaster Professional in November of this year for my 30th Birthday. I really wasn't planning to buy a watch in between, since the idea would be my Speedy would get 99% of my wrist time. This Zelos is definitely making the wait until November much easier, but makes it harder for me to commit to the Speedy as a 99% wear... (first world problems, I know).


----------



## investmentoftime (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info!



dumberdrummer said:


> It's really not that difficult to get the answer directly from the source, rather than a bunch of hearsay from us WUS Forum knuckleheads, lol
> 
> "The Mako Bronze has sold out way quicker than we expected. I apologise for any disappointment caused. Do stay tuned via our newsletter for more details on new launches and production runs. The Mako Steel will be back in Sept, with the Bronze to follow a month or two later. For those who found the Mako a bit small for their tastes, the Great White is on its way.
> 
> ...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I can only have 1 bronze at a time so I'm selling my Helmsman and keeping this for now...


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine is really a winner. The rubber strap isn't my favorite, so it's now living on a Elliot tan canvas-leather now which really suits the case material










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KINGPIN (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice. bought a Hammer Head a couple of months ago and really like the way the patina is developing.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Now comes with bracelet plus a green dial! 44mm is coming too.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Now comes with bracelet plus a green dial! 44mm is coming too.


44 would be nice for the bronze. SS should be 42

- - - Updated - - -



househalfman said:


> Now comes with bracelet plus a green dial! 44mm is coming too.


44 would be nice for the bronze. SS should be 42


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

The 40 already wears larger due to its thickness. 42 is a bit redundant.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

That bracelet would have been a great option

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hopefully the end link fits better than the poorly matched Titanium Hammerhead. Elshan says “made to tight tolerance for fit”. Holes for spring bars aren’t inline with end link if you ask me. 

I love my Ti Hammerhead but pissed I can’t put straps on it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I may grab one again. I miss mine. I like the turquoise and the all blue .

Bigger crown this time around too I hear.

I like the size, so happy with the 40.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

househalfman said:


> Now comes with bracelet plus a green dial! 44mm is coming too.


Wow, I thought I lusted after the blue but that green is amazing. May have to sell something to get it!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Curious about the 44's in Bronze and / or SS


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Could you message me a link to that strap pls?


skipwilliams said:


> Mine is really a winner. The rubber strap isn't my favorite, so it's now living on a Elliot tan canvas-leather now which really suits the case material
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

andione1983 said:


> Could you message me a link to that strap pls?


PM sent

It's an Eulit Canvas Tan

https://www.holbensfinewatchbands.com/eulit-canvas-tan/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

New turquoise/teal looking sharp. Sounds like the announcement is imminent. 

Bigger crown 
Bracelet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

?? (I reckon that's emoji for Mako 2) launched today.

New colours look great.














































Looks like the specs are the same aside from the bigger crown and optional bracelet. 

$399 launch price is a steal I reckon. I thought it may have gone up after series 1 selling out fairly quickly. Was it the same price for series 1? I think they did tiered prices though on that one jumping up every 20-30 sold.

Now...teal or all blue...

@boatswainwatches


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow the pricing on these are just fantastic. Great value and confusing me as I already have two watches on order and placing a third may not be wise. Damn timing. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Hm, I’ll think about that bracelet. Would prefer a blue V2 with larger crown over my blue launch edition.

As I recall, launch pricing was tiered for the initial Mako release.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

How much of a difference does 1mm make on the crown? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> Wow the pricing on these are just fantastic. Great value and confusing me as I already have two watches on order and placing a third may not be wise. Damn timing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think I might know but What are your other 2? MONTA and seaquest?

The value is one of the best going right now I think. It checks all my boxes for sure. My Batman bezel was fun on the Mako 1 but I think I will prefer a more monotone look with the Mako 2 teal or blue.

Leaning teal right now. It's more a fun sport watch than classy watch in my eyes so the splash of colour works. Also that C3 will be glowing all the time (Mako 1 has awesome lume) and it may look better with the grey/black dial. Sometimes I find C3 and blue dials doesn't always work. But obviously a trade off sometimes as it's the strongest lume.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> How much of a difference does 1mm make on the crown?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Here's a pic I got from Zelos comparing the two...










I could live with the Mako 1 crown but I reckon it should be better and easier on the 2.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Here's a pic I got from Zelos comparing the two...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty big difference in seeing the pictures

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

I might be moving on from my Bronze Meteorite Mako unfortunately. It just doesn't get the wrist time it deserves. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

The increase in crown size would make a world of difference; don't know how V1 even made it to production.

I did own the bronze version for a short time and while it was small, ultimately I thought the proportions didn't work.

Wish the lugs were a tiny bit longer, or the diameter 1-2mm wider, or the case 1mm thinner. Fix one of those and it would've made it perfect for me. But maybe wearing it on the bracelet would? 

I should get out of this thread.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> The increase in crown size would make a world of difference; don't know how V1 even made it to production.
> 
> I did own the bronze version for a short time and while it was small, ultimately I thought the proportions didn't work.
> 
> ...


I actually liked the proportions for the most part. But I think I said in my review I would trim some mm in thickness for less WR.

But with the dome it didn't wear as big as specs indicate. I liked how solid felt.

I am definitely in the PRO 40mm diver crowd though and I know people sometimes like them bigger.

It will be interesting to see how the bracelet changes things.

I think the black and teal looks smaller than the all blue as a visual trick. I like small and compact these days so that's another part of my teal leaning...

Maybe blue on bracelet would look bigger??

@boatswainwatches


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

boatswain said:


> I actually liked the proportions for the most part. But I think I said in my review I would trim some mm in thickness for less WR.
> 
> But with the dome it didn't wear as big as specs indicate. I liked how solid felt.
> 
> ...


At first I thought the styling's of the Mako were a little to derivative, so as a result I was not in on the original release of this model. But after seeing that wavey textured dial in the many WUS pictures taken of this model, getting the e-mail from Zelos, seeing that teal version, I've officially changed my perspective and just added the Mako to my Zelos collection.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I actually liked the proportions for the most part. But I think I said in my review I would trim some mm in thickness for less WR.
> 
> But with the dome it didn't wear as big as specs indicate. I liked how solid felt.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don't need 500m WR. Drop it down to 200 or 300 if it means shaving 1-2mm off the thickness.

Definitely the blue on bracelet. I think it's a different blue too compared to V1. Maybe.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchobs said:


> At first I thought the styling's of the Mako were a little to derivative, so as a result I was not in on the original release of this model. But after seeing that wavey textured dial in the many WUS pictures taken of this model, getting the e-mail from Zelos, seeing that teal version, I've officially changed my perspective and just added the Mako to my Zelos collection.


Nice 

The dial is pretty cool and doesn't come across well in the stock photos sometimes. 
It's one of the best features I think. It has a lot of depth and detail without being distracting especially on the black/grey dial.



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

househalfman said:


> Yeah I don't need 500m WR. Drop it down to 200 or 300 if it means shaving 1-2mm off the thickness.
> 
> Definitely the blue on bracelet. I think it's a different blue too compared to V1. Maybe.


That's also what I'm thinking too about the blue. Wish there were more pics of it, especially more closeups of the dial. Would love to see it side by side with the V1 blue dial.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I think you're kinda splitting hairs on the WR vs Thickness. They're beautiful watches, and now with a bracelet, it's awesome! The Zelos watches seem to run thicker than wider. Was the case with the Hammerhead, the Helmsman and of course this new release. Love the new color offerings. The crown resize (1mm) is much better, and the new blue is killer. 

I'm wondering if the 44mm would be too big now :think:


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really am weak. I just ordered the Zelos Mako blue with bracelet. I'll compare it with the Batman Mako ver. 1 that I have and decide which one I'll keep.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I really am weak. I just ordered the Zelos Mako blue with bracelet. I'll compare it with the Batman Mako ver. 1 that I have and decide which one I'll keep.




Oh you are going in deep now!

I reckon the blue on bracelet is the classiest of this batch. And most versatile.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Are you getting one, BW?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Are you getting one, BW?


Highly likely. Just going to ponder for a bit as there doesn't seem to be a tiered price to force a rush. I miss my My old one still as it it was sold to fund something else and have been waiting for ?? since hearing it may happen.

It really felt at home on my wrist and that teal keeps tugging at me and telling my monochromatic WIS brain to be quiet.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

At $399 those watches are an absolute bargain. They really are that nice.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Tanjecterly said:


> At $399 those watches are an absolute bargain. They really are that nice.


Would agree on all levels!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's hard to beat. That's better than startup Kickstarter pricing but with an established background and quality to back it up.

Original design
Sapphire
Swiss Movement
Good WR 
Ceramic bezel 
Great lume 
Applied indices 
Textured dial
Cool caseback stamping 
Reasonable size
Good strap
Bracelet option

Those may be too many s for me to ignore...

@boatswainwatches


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Damn.. and I just sold my bronze Mako. That Teal has a bit of Montauk Highway inspiration!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Damn.. and I just sold my bronze Mako. That Teal has a bit of Montauk Highway inspiration!


I guess that mean you have a Mako space in your collection now and some funds??

@boatswainwatches


----------



## chuckf1 (May 17, 2010)

Missed out on the bronze Mako, so I jumped on the orange version.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I guess that mean you have a Mako space in your collection now and some funds??
> 
> @boatswainwatches


man... you evil (but so right)


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Doesn’t look like tiered pricing, but in 3 weeks the price will go to the full retail price.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Does it say what full retail is? In the past it has usual been pretty high if i recall. I imagine this price structure is used to move things out the door quickly and they don't really expect many people to pay the full retail price. I imagine they will sell out before then, especially of its holding at $399 and not jumping up.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm in ??!










Yes,









@boatswainwatches


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Have a black-blue fade Zelos Mako V2 on the way!

My first micro-brand watch..... Wanted a Mako and was looking for one used but stumbled on web-site last night with the reissue and placed a pre-order.

Now the WAITING.......

also wanted a bronze one..... But email correspondence started that V2 bronze are about 4 months out.










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jmseiko said:


> Have a black-blue fade Zelos Mako V2 on the way!
> 
> My first micro-brand watch..... Wanted a Mako and was looking for one used but stumbled on web-site last night with the reissue and placed a pre-order.
> 
> ...


That's a fine choice for a first micro 

Nice timing. I imagine second hand makos were going for about the same or more than the new release.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

UH OH. I don't even know what made go on the Zelos website this morning, but for some reason I did... and omg what a deal. I'm an absolute SUCKER for turquoise... absolute sucker. The all blue is calling my name, too... I just don't think I have the funds to pull it off immediately  Are we anticipating these going to full price soon?


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

WSN7 said:


> UH OH. I don't even know what made go on the Zelos website this morning, but for some reason I did... and omg what a deal. I'm an absolute SUCKER for turquoise... absolute sucker. The all blue is calling my name, too... I just don't think I have the funds to pull it off immediately  Are we anticipating these going to full price soon?


September 18th per the Zelos site... unless they sell out first.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Not trying to fear monger or enable too much but in a note with Zelos they said it was a "small batch" but I don't know what that means numbers wise or how quickly they may go or not before sept 18.

They usually say how many pieces total are made I think on the website but I don't recall seeing it this time.

I think it was a Zelos order last time where people could tell at checkout how many were left but maybe that was another brand.

I'm sure someone may know.

Good luck deciding. 

I was hoping the teal would be a bit brighter turquoise like this guy










But it does appear a bit darker and greener so "teal" may be a more accurate name than turquoise.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Not trying to fear monger or enable too much but in a note with Zelos they said it was a "small batch" but I don't know what that means numbers wise or how quickly they may go or not before sept 18.
> 
> They usually say how many pieces total are made I think on the website but I don't recall seeing it this time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies, guys. For this price I feel as if I almost have to buy it within the next week or so.. what a bummer. Buy it and get slapped across the face by the fiance? Or don't buy it and focus on the wedding?

Good point about the teal. However, I think the darker color goes nicely with that gray dial and maybe we would see teal or turquoise depending on the lighting. That turquoise on the aquadive is really nice too, thanks for showing that.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Double post


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Ordered a V2 Zelos Mako in blue and want to install a Seiko 20mm soft rubber strap on it just like the soft one on my turtle 779.

I ordered a strap in 20mm but I think I also need the 2.5mm fat bars for the larger inside diameter of the strap ends than the smaller diameter bars on OEM Zelos tropic rubber strap?......and does the Seiko oem fat bars with 1.1 mm pin size fit the holes in the lug of the Mako? Are the lug holes 1.1 diameter lug holes or a smaller size?

Hoping somebody with a V1 mako can tell me since my V2 is still 3 weeks away.

Thanks much, jason

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> man... you evil (but so right)


Can't wait for the watch to arrive mate!
I had a slot for a bronze and a green diver watch. There's a lot of love for the blue and teal, not so much for the green it seems. I'll probably press the trigger and will let you guys know what it's like in the flesh 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

missa146 said:


> Can't wait for the watch to arrive mate!
> I had a slot for a bronze and a green diver watch. There's a lot of love for the blue and teal, not so much for the green it seems. I'll probably press the trigger and will let you guys know what it's like in the flesh
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I expect blue and teal will be the most popular. But if you like green, that one does it well I think.

I'm hoping to get a shipping notification this week but I am prepared to be patient.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Shipping notification this week would be awesome...... Who all is getting the bracelet..... I'm on the fence since I always wear rubber on my job..... But I don't want to miss out on a bracelet if getting it later on might be very difficult or impossible since it's limited production..... Also probably will increase resale for next guy if ever part with it (only would do that for the Great White 44mm version possibly)

Anybody have any good details on the bracelet.......I hate hollow cheap links...... Pretty sure Zelos makes good quality stuff but I just don't know about this optional bracelet.



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

^^ I'll be surprised if the end links are hollow, Elshan doesn't cheap out like that. 

I'm still on the fence and will most likely skip this one (Baltic's upcoming diver is to blame).


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ordered the green version 
Fun watch, very affordable, great movement and finish.

I don't really understand why other microbrands such as Halios retail for a lot more. Can't see obvious differences in the finish and the movement is more affordable than the Zelos'.

Will send photos when I receive the piece. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi guys

Does anyone know how long it takes to usually get a reply from Elshan or his people? I really want one of these watches but have some serious concerns with the shipping - things of value that get shipped to Vietnam usually have a habit of disappearing or not arriving at all.. So I basically want to know if they have any experience shipping here etc.

I have sent an email and Facebook messages on the official Zelos page with no response at all. 

Any advice?

Cheers


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

I got a response from him in less than 24 hours and second response in another day..... Very helpful and courteous.

Jason

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sometimes there will be a 3 day or so delay to email but he (Elshan) will get back to you. He's very helpful and great to work with. He's probably very busy now too getting our Makos ready and answering other questions.

Hang in there I am sure you will get N answer soon.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

But I want a Mako too @Boatswain! 

I just need to find a safe way to get it to where I am as even things sent with DHL and Fedex have a way to mysteriously disappear while in the hands of customs here.. having an empty box delivered is a real thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That sucks. Seriously.

Puts into perspective my complaining about Canadian customs fees and taxes.

Well I hope you can find a solution. I would only be guessing here, but there is a chance Zelos may send you another if one never made it, their service is pretty good. Maybe there is an option where you can offer to pay a bit more for shipping to Zelos to have it fully insured.

Maybe there is an option where you have it sent to a friend in a different country, then they send it on to you in Vietnam.

Best of luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks will do! He replied on FB saying that he will respond to emails tomorrow, so here’s hoping.

With regards to the shipping and customs issues, even my local colleagues told me today again that one shouldn’t have something of value shipped. It will just never reach you as it will “get stuck” in customs. 

Either that, or they will charge you stupendous taxes and fees. Even heard of expats here who had family members send them care packages with extra clothes for winter etc (already worn) and then they had to fill in paperwork claiming that the package contained new items and pay “new item” custom tax to get it released.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh no. I’m sorry. That sucks. Time to take a trip to Singapore?


@boatswainwatches


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey, just got an email response from Elshan on a question I had sent him two days ago.....I appreciated the response.....I just think that the guy is a busy entrepreneur and is out working on projects instead of hunched over the keyboard of his computer......a superior product requires time invested in it and I'm willing to give him that time ....

But still can't wait for my watch 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Sooo yeah if the mail/customs problem is that large, then best (and only) solution is that your or someone you know physically travels to singapore to buy the watch in person.


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

New pictures of V2 ...... At least to me..... Waiting for shipment notification of my Blue fade V2









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Just got my shipment notification on my blue fade V2 mako !!!!! Says shipping on Monday and arrival on Tuesday! Thanks Elshan!

Que up "everything is awesome!" song!



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice. You win!

Still quiet on my teal. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Any other shipping updates?


@boatswainwatches


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks like blue V2 Mako is OOS on Zelos website now. Good thing too, I didn’t need to have two blue Mako divers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SuperOrbital said:


> Looks like blue V2 Mako is OOS on Zelos website now. Good thing too, I didn't need to have two blue Mako divers.


That was fairly quick but not surprising

#1  Blue
#2
#3
#4

I gotta think teal will be next but...that's just conformation/affirmation bias !

@boatswainwatches


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

I order an Ocean Teal Mako version last week and still waiting for the shipping confirmation. I also order the new bracelet, can't wait to see how this new version looks and wears with the new bracelet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Its going to be good! Im looking forward to the lume already !


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

🦈🦈 is now inbound!! (Teal)


@boatswainwatches


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

I initially pulled the trigger on the orange with a bracelet and then Elshan emailed me within the hour to remind me that the orange model had a black case and might not go well with the ss bracelet. 

So I changed to the midnight blue. Think I might have literally snagged the last one. 

As mentioned here by others, the service has been exemplary. 

Now just the wait for the delivery notice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like a good size for my wrist at 40mm. Just concerned about the height. Website specs show the height at 13.5mm + 2.5mm for the crystal, for a total of 16mm. I have a 6.5" wrist.

If anyone received theirs, kindly comment on the thickness or better a side shot photo. Thanks.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

double post


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Relo60 said:


> Looks like a good size for my wrist at 40mm. Just concerned about the height. Website specs show the height at 13.5mm + 2.5mm for the crystal, for a total of 16mm. I have a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> If anyone received theirs, kindly comment on the thickness or better a side shot photo. Thanks.


I have one and I don't think it looks thick. The case construction makes it look slimmer than it is and I love the box domed crystal. It works very well and disguises the actual overall thickness.

I have a deep blue that is 44mm and 15mm thick and that watch looks like it is twice as thick as the Mako, due to its case profile, even though the crystal is flat.

This is the only pic I have at hand...

I love mine and it is easily one of my favourite watches. The only cons for me are the weight (it's bronze so not much they could do there...) and the crown. In the first gen it is too small.... I hate operating it... No doubt the worst I've ever seen. I hope they have sorted that for gen2.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Looks like a good size for my wrist at 40mm. Just concerned about the height. Website specs show the height at 13.5mm + 2.5mm for the crystal, for a total of 16mm. I have a 6.5" wrist.
> 
> If anyone received theirs, kindly comment on the thickness or better a side shot photo. Thanks.


Hey Relo

We have similar wrists and tastes I think I really liked my version 1 and I am excited for v2.

Due to the case bezel and crystal shape it wears more like 13.5 than 16.

Have a look at my review on it as there are tons of pics and info. Or I can dig back and see what I can find.

Here are a couple still in my phone. 



























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

carloscastro7 said:


> I have one and I don't think it looks thick. The case construction makes it look slimmer than it is and I love the box domed crystal. It works very well and disguises the actual overall thickness.
> 
> I have a deep blue that is 44mm and 15mm thick and that watch looks like it is twice as thick as the Mako, due to its case profile, even though the crystal is flat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Carlos.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Hey Relo
> 
> We have similar wrists and tastes I think I really liked my version 1 and I am excited for v2.
> 
> ...


Thanks Boatswain. Liking how it sits on your wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Thanks Boatswain. Liking how it sits on your wrist.


I loved it. Looking forward to number 2.

The short lug to lug and case shape help it wear nicely.

It was tight under tight cuffs, but really I see the Mako as more sport diver than dress diver anyway. It felt great and solid on the wrist.

And for the record I don't like tall watches but the mako didn't bother me.

Mine should be here by the end of the week if you need more recent pics.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Recieved shiiping notice for my teal 2 hours ago! 

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

drazae said:


> Recieved shiiping notice for my teal 2 hours ago!
> 
> 나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


Ditto! Supposedly it will arrive in the States by this Thursday although I won't actually be able to pick it up until early next week. I'm really looking forward to see how the Zelos version of "teal" plays out in real time.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Im about the same time frame. I also excite to see how the teal does in real life lightning.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

I saw this pic at instagram. Maybe the most real image of teal for now...









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine just arrived as well. Haven't taken the plastic off as I'm not sure if it's going to be a keeper.










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Mako Ocean Teal sold out


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Bloom,

Did you get a strap changing tool in your new V2 mako?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

jmseiko said:


> Hey Bloom,
> 
> Did you get a strap changing tool in your new V2 mako?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Nope.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here they come!

My teal should arrive today!


@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got this in...










I'll be swamped with finishing a review tonight, so I will delay my Mako gratification and crack it open tomorrow so I can truly appreciate it.

??!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

So, I screwed up. I didn't realize the Mako came out in the gorgeous ocean teal color, and now it's sold out. I tried to e-mail them, but no response. Does anyone know if it's gone for ever?


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Horgh said:


> So, I screwed up. I didn't realize the Mako came out in the gorgeous ocean teal color, and now it's sold out. I tried to e-mail them, but no response. Does anyone know if it's gone for ever?


If the demand is there than Zelos will re-release this dial color. It might be a year or so, but, rest assured you'll see the teal come out of retirement.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

If you want it so deeply why not posting a WTB in our Sales Corner ?


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Man...you guys are making me jealous. I probably still have a week left before I can start hoping for my shipping notice...

Anyone else received theirs and willing to share some photos?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I polished off my review work last night in my post-kid-tuck-in-discretionary-watch-time-window and don't have time before work but I will bust out my teal tonight when I get home and I promise there will be lots of pics 

Almost did it late late last night but I knew I wouldn't appreciate it enough in a tired rush. I can wait one more day

??!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Korea customs took my teal for inspection and sent me tariff bill and 2 days delay....what the...

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

drazae said:


> Korea customs took my teal for inspection and sent me tariff bill and 2 days delay....what the...
> 
> 나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


Yeah man when mine arrives here in Vietnam eventually, I dread the same thing. Good luck.

Mind if I ask what the tariff bill was?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Arkay_sa said:


> Yeah man when mine arrives here in Vietnam eventually, I dread the same thing. Good luck.
> 
> Mind if I ask what the tariff bill was?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah..no problem..I just hate additional cost and time..8% tariff + 10% tax = total 18%

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here we go!










@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Quick pics before the bedtime rush



















Little Boatswain #1 insisted on first wear 
































































More thoughts and pics to come.

It's teal for sure though not turquoise. More green than blue.

Oh yeah...LOVE IT!

Feels right at home again.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Very nice Boatswain:-!


Looking forward to more photos|>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Very nice Boatswain:-!
> 
> Looking forward to more photos|>


Thanks! Here's some more 





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Terrible pics but I think how the AR flashes on the teal chapter ring is going to be awesome!



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks BW! Did you not get the bracelet as well?


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Boy this is a sweet watch..now wondering if I should have gone for the teal instead of the midnight blue...

Thanks @ Boatswain! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Thanks BW! Did you not get the bracelet as well?


Yup. I have the bracelet. I can only handle so much excitement for one night though ! 
I'll bust out the bracelet tomorrow and give it a good once over.



















I am in love again with the Mako 2??

So much texture . 
Bezel alignment 
Hand alignment 
Crown threading 
Lume.....?





































So good! Some of the best lume out there

@boatswainwatches


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Now that I've seen these pictures of Zelos version of teal against that smokey grey textured dial I'm ecstatic. My only gripe is that for whatever reason my shipment was still docked somewhere in Sennan-Shi JP up until just moments ago, it just got to the states mere minutes ago (Memphis TN) for a supposed Monday arrival. Thanks to Boatswain for making this (now) agonizing wait some what tolerable with some nicely shot pict. of that nicely done teal color-tone.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Yep, worst mistake ever. I'm going to go cry myself to sleep. You all enjoy your teal amazingness 

I WILL have one of these. Eventually.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Better this..:-d


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Look forward to seeing pics of the orange one too. Should look great one a nato

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks like teal is better than turquoise for dark grey dial! nice pics!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

Boatswain, any pictures of the bracelet yet?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Boatswain, any pictures of the bracelet yet?


Bracelet pics will come a little later today. But here are a couple more on the tropic to ease the wait













































The teal, grey and C3 tones work well together. Rainy here today so bright sun pics on the teal will have to wait.

I will try to update my original Mako review with coherent thoughts on version 2 by tomorrow night but I'll keep a running stream of pics and thoughts going here.

Timekeeping so far looks like it will be excellent.

??

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Some macro shots to start
































































And now what you are really after...



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

And the bracelet...


















































































I was immediately impressed by the finishing. The brushing is nicely done and the links have rounded polished edges. I love the shorter link design too.

Single sided screws. You are going to need a pretty small driver. I shaved one I had down to fit. Not an ideal situation. Get a good set of micro drivers or go to your watchmaker. I got it done but it was a bit unpleasant. I have a list of good small drivers on my birthday list after the last two bracelets I've had to tackle. Probably need a 1.2 or 1.0mm driver. Some screws were sticky. But I had a terrible setup to do it this time so it may not be an issue with good tools.

The endlinks fit the case perfectly. Dropped right in and there is no play.



















The clasp is a ratcheting clasp.










Jury is out for me on the clasp. It is bulkier than a standard fliplock and has some sharp corners. But I have never worn a ratcheting clasp for an extended period of time so we will see.

Also the inner two spring bar micro adjusts on clasp don't work well as there is an inner metal lip that doesn't let the connecting link rotate freely. So it pretty much needs to stay in the largest setting outer pin hole.










So how does it look?

Bigger I think. 










People who thought the Mako wore too small may find they like it better with the bracelet.




























For me it was a bit shocking at first. I am so used to the Mako in rubber. But a couple hours later now I am growing fond of the bracelet. I couldn't say right now which I prefer but tropic may still be in the lead.









































































What do you folks think???

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

I think it definitely looks and wears bigger. It's something I noticed on some of the photos on the website as well. When on the bracelet the watch looks bigger...

This is a photo Elshan shared with me when I was choosing my model and the midnight blue looks bigger than the others to my mind.










Still probably a week until I get my shipping notice..and I should stop looking at you great photos of the teal model @ Boatswain, because it's giving me serious doubts about going for the midnight blue..sure I'll love it when I get it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Loving the pictures BW!

Elshan had a very limited run of a meteorite dial with blue bezel insert several weeks ago, less than 10 were available if memory serves me right. I asked him to make me one with the bigger crown and bracelet  I haven't heard back and really, I doubt he will, but you'll never know.

* Facebook screenshot below


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Loving the pictures BW!
> 
> Elshan had a very limited run of a meteorite dial with blue bezel insert several weeks ago, less than 10 were available if memory serves me right. I asked him to make me one with the bigger crown and bracelet  I haven't heard back and really, I doubt he will, but you'll never know.
> 
> * Facebook screenshot below


Thanks Boss!

That's a slick combo ??

The strap isn't the best pairing for it.

Those must be a pretty special release. I never heard of those.

On the crown front, the crown is certainly better now. Still not big but I don't notice it as a problem. Easier to grab and get started for sure.

Househalfman, do you have a Mako? Or a Mako 2 coming? Or holding out for your custom special?

Here's a couple more...Cant stop taking pics 



















At first I thought the bracelet would be off by then end of the day...now I know it's staying for at least another full day. Going to knock the clasp corners down though here...

@boatswainwatches


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I sold my bronze...I'm pretty much done with bronze at this point.

I was only slightly tempted by the SS blue but knew it wasn't going to replace my NTH Näcken Vintage Blue so I skipped. I like blue dials but don't love them, so I can only have one.

Perhaps I should've tried the teal instead?  it's out of stock already so...oh well.

If Elshan does make me that meteorite/blue then I'll take it for sure. Hoping but not necessarily expecting.

How are you liking the bracelet so far? How's the taper? I believe it tapers down to 18mm?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Bracelet pics will come a little later today. But here are a couple more on the tropic to ease the wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Zelos. Looking good.|>


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Relos

HHM, the bracelet tapers from 20 to 18. It feels about right. It could have handled a 20/20 I think but then a 20mm ratcheting clasp probably would have felt too big. You don't notice the taper too much because of the larger clasp I would say.

The bracelet is growing on me though for sure, I could see myself wearing it 50/50 with the tropic as I love the look too a lot.

The bracelet pulls the metallic grey dial out a lot more and does change the character of the watch a bit. Not in a good or bad way. Just different. Really it's what you like in a watch that has a strap and bracelet combo. You can swap it to suite the mood and style.

The finish quality and fit of the bracelet are great though. I'm impressed with that.

I'll take more measurements and add them to the review update. Probably tomorrow night if I have time.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still going on the bracelet. It's winning me over. A very unscientific IG poll had tropic rubber beating out the bracelet by a hair. I would have guessed more people would like the look on bracelet. I reckon my feelings are about the same though and that it will eventually get back to the tropic.

I filed and sanded the clasp corners which helped a bit with comfort.

Also I updated my original Mako review with some more thoughts and pics but mostly the same stuff seen here.














































Timing keeping is looking scary good. It's perfect after nearly 48 hours!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm slowly dying inside


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> I'm slowly dying inside


Did you miss out on the colour you wanted?

If so hopefully the second hand market will come to the rescue.










@boatswainwatches


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

Mine arrived today! Probably the only Zelos Mako in South Korea 









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

How long ago did you guys that have received yours place the order? 

The waiting is killing me!hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



drazae said:


> Mine arrived today! Probably the only Zelos Mako in South Korea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! enjoy ??

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wondering about trying iso style turquoise strap?









Too much?

It may be hard to match the colour well to the teal.

Having fun with the ?? today though





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I will admit wearing the Mako on bracelet today for work with a bunch of temperature changes I actually used the ratcheting clasp a fair bit. Plus it's fun to play with 




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

I just got the bracelet today but I just can't seem to get the spring bars to match the lugs holes at all. Doesn't seem to align with the strap. Did you have any issues with yours? My neck is killing me from trying to sort it for about 4 hours.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That sucks. Sorry.

Mine popped right in. When i have struggled with end links before (just had the same problem on another watch a week ago or so) i use the tip of my spring bar tool to try to lever the spring bar into place. But chances are you have tried that.

Any burrs or anything on the end link that may be stopping it from lining up?

I was planning on going back to the tropic tonight so i can have a closer look, that will also give me a read on how hard it is to get off too, which can sometimes be tricky.

Keep us posted and good luck.



cainey said:


> I just got the bracelet today but I just can't seem to get the spring bars to match the lugs holes at all. Doesn't seem to alight with the strap. Did you have any issues with yours? My neck is killing me from trying to sort it for about 4 hours.


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll try again tomorrow but I get the feeling this strap won't fit no matter what I do. It shouldn't be this hard. There's not enough room the get behind the spring bar with the tool so I can't adjust it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cainey said:


> I'll try again tomorrow but I get the feeling this strap won't fit no matter what I do. It shouldn't be this hard. There's not enough room the get behind the spring bar with the tool so I can't adjust it


Are you putting the bracelet on a Mako 1 or Mako 2?

I wonder if there is a slight difference in the cases.

Also sometimes badly drilled endlinks happen. I am sure Zelos/Elshan will help you it it won't work.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Just got my shipping notice! Man I am excited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

It's the v2 Mako. I'll email Elshan and see what he suggests.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cainey said:


> It's the v2 Mako. I'll email Elshan and see what he suggests.


Good idea. I took mine off the bracelet and it came off easily so it was clearly nicely aligned. My guess is you just got a bad end link. Im sure you will be looked after.

good luck.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Wondering about trying iso style turquoise strap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Color-matching can look really good. What about something like this? https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...cts/black-top-aqua-blue-bottom-elite-silicone

They also have a light blue canvas, but I think it's too dark for the Mako. The Helm blue canvas also appears too dark, but pictures can be deceiving. Edit: Wait, I think the Helm is 22mm, so that wouldn't work.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Color-matching can look really good. What about something like this? https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...cts/black-top-aqua-blue-bottom-elite-silicone
> 
> They also have a light blue canvas, but I think it's too dark for the Mako. The Helm blue canvas also appears too dark, but pictures can be deceiving.


I have thought that Barton would work too. Good suggestion

Did you get my PM?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I have that Barton silicone. I think colorwise, it will do a match for your teal.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> I have that Barton silicone. I think colorwise, it will do a match for your teal.


Awesome!
With the colour on the bottom it's a lot more subtle too.

I have heard good things about Barton. You like?





































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

It's different. Very slickery feeling. You won't get the catch that you do get with tropics when trying to slide it in a keeper. It's that smooth. 

I'm on the fence about the material itself but the color scheme would work great.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I do own one of the barton silicone. They're not as good as Instagram would have you believe, but they're decent if a bit too thin. Color options are great. 

That's actually how I would describe every single Barton I've ever owned, be it a nato, leather nato, 2-piece leather, canvas, or silicone.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

It's worth calling out that Barton has two types of silicone straps: elite silicone and soft silicone. I have one of each and they're actually substantially different. The elite is much softer, more comfortable, but also more petite feeling. The soft silicone is thicker and much stiffer. I prefer the elite (what I linked to), and I'm not really a fan of silicone in general (I run warm and my wrist sweats more under it). But I think it's worth the money, especially with the quick-release spring bars. Oh, and the elite silicone actually has a little catch on the keeper that catches the strap and prevents it from coming out, AND comes with two different length straps for different size wrists, which is a nice touch.


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just received my shipping notification for the Hulk Mako. Should be there in a week. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome! Curious to see the green. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

teal on vintage strap!









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## cainey (Aug 23, 2013)

cainey said:


> It's the v2 Mako. I'll email Elshan and see what he suggests.


He responded asking for some photos of the lugs and spring bar holes on Tuesday so he can try to check the fitment but he's gone quiet after that. :-(

Edit: He just responded after I posted this... I wonder if he's watching my posts :-d


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

cainey said:


> He responded asking for some photos of the lugs and spring bar holes on Tuesday so he can try to check the fitment but he's gone quiet after that. :-(


He's gone quiet on me too. I think he's busy shipping out the pre-orders. You'll get a response eventually


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm still waiting for my green one to ship, but I'm really curious to see how the green looks on a brown leather strap. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I don’t think he lurks here. In my experience I think he has times when he plots through his emails. If you send one in that window you get a quick response. If you miss the window it’s often 2-5 days before you may hear back. But you always do. He is probably busy answering lots of questions and doing shipping now. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

I sold my midnight blue fade V2..... Wanted to like it but just too small 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

See I'm the opposite, I used to love the bigger watches, but have since fallen in love with 40mm after getting a couple rolexes. 

I actually just ended up selling my V1 bronze meterorite mako though since it just doesn't get any wrist time

Sent from my Galaxy Note 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

jmseiko said:


> I sold my midnight blue fade V2..... Wanted to like it but just too small
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk





chuynh1109 said:


> See I'm the opposite, I used to love the bigger watches, but have since fallen in love with 40mm after getting a couple rolexes.
> 
> I actually just ended up selling my V1 bronze meterorite mako though since it just doesn't get any wrist time
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 9 using Tapatalk


Random question, but how do you guys find the resale value on the Zelos mako? Is it not as big of a loss selling it used, and how quickly did you find a buyer? I'm not actually considering selling mine but I am always curious when it comes to microbrands.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Random question, but how do you guys find the resale value on the Zelos mako? Is it not as big of a loss selling it used, and how quickly did you find a buyer? I'm not actually considering selling mine but I am always curious when it comes to microbrands.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I listed mine and it sold in less than 24 hours...

Sent from my Galaxy Note 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the size. 39-41 is ideal for me.




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Agreed, 39-41 is the best. However my Pelagos sits a little larger, but the titanium is great

Sent from my Galaxy Note 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Sold it in 24 hours on eBay....$449

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

I sold mine here right on WUS, so no fees 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still love mine 




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Still love mine
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Oh wow... I know I compliment your photos a lot, but those three, especially the second one, are FANTASTIC! You need to send those to Zelos and I mean that, that's a killer product photo that beats anything he has on his site at the moment.

Also, how exactly did you achieve that bubble effect, if you don't mind sharing your secrets?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Horgh said:


> Oh wow... I know I compliment your photos a lot, but those three, especially the second one, are FANTASTIC! You need to send those to Zelos and I mean that, that's a killer product photo that beats anything he has on his site at the moment.
> 
> Also, how exactly did you achieve that bubble effect, if you don't mind sharing your secrets?


Seriously though you aren't kidding. The pictures on Zelos aren't that great and almost kept me from ordering the Green Mako V2. Only reason I ordered is because I saw real life pictures of it by someone on the Zelos Facebook group.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> Oh wow... I know I compliment your photos a lot, but those three, especially the second one, are FANTASTIC! You need to send those to Zelos and I mean that, that's a killer product photo that beats anything he has on his site at the moment.
> 
> Also, how exactly did you achieve that bubble effect, if you don't mind sharing your secrets?


Thanks so much. It was fun experiment! Not sure if I want to give my secrets away yet! I want to refine it a bit that was a first crack. Thanks though! Maybe I'll PM you when I have it down.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

It finally arrived! Was stuck in customs for 4 days (thanks Vietnam) and had to pay a sizeable customs tax..but well worth it!

What a beauty-my first diver and microbrand all in one..

Unboxing photos..not as good as Boatswain's and just on a table in my office..but was just too excited.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hulk has arrived, very nice. I don't know if you can see close-up, but it definitely has a slightly gold hue through the dial.
On the wrist, it's very similar to the V1. The bezel action is a lot smoother.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Arkay_sa said:


> It finally arrived! Was stuck in customs for 4 days (thanks Vietnam) and had to pay a sizeable customs tax..but well worth it!
> 
> What a beauty-my first diver and microbrand all in one..
> 
> ...


Very nice! I am glad it made it safe and sound! Sorry about the "tax".

Great choice for a first micro diver. That blue is beautiful

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

missa146 said:


> Hulk has arrived, very nice. I don't know if you can see close-up, but it definitely has a slightly gold hue through the dial.
> On the wrist, it's very similar to the V1. The bezel action is a lot smoother.
> 
> 
> ...


Hulk looks great! Not too bright. I'm looking forward to seeing how it appears in different lights!

Enjoy

@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



missa146 said:


> Hulk has arrived, very nice. I don't know if you can see close-up, but it definitely has a slightly gold hue through the dial.
> On the wrist, it's very similar to the V1. The bezel action is a lot smoother.
> 
> 
> ...


It looks awesome. My hulk just shipped out yesterday so I'll hopefully have it soon. Darn Canadian customs always take forever though.

How does it look with the leather strap?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks awesome in the office. I must say I wasn't quite sure I was going to keep it yesterday, owning already the bronze one. But after a day and seeing it under different lights, it's a stunning watch in my collection.
I have a Patek 5711, Daytona SS, Nomos Metro, a Tudor GMT on its way, a casio royal and these 2 Zelos (I know, weird collection with 2 beautiful watches gifted by my dad...).
Highly recommended watch for something different in your collections. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Got my bracelet the other day and have it sized to my wrist on the blue V1. The clasp is quite prominent on my small wrist, not sure I’ll keep it.


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

SuperOrbital said:


> Got my bracelet the other day and have it sized to my wrist on the blue V1. The clasp is quite prominent on my small wrist, not sure I'll keep it.


I was wondering about that when I saw Boatswain's review. How big is your wrist?


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Next to my latest addition 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

missa146 said:


> Next to my latest addition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been debating back and forth on the Black Bay GMT. What are your first impressions of it?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Loving it on bracelet, not so much on the leather. I have a small wrist (6 3/4), but it sizes well. The colour are definitely more subtle than the Rolex and the absence of crown guard makes it look nicely vintage.
Part of me would have preferred a jubilé or bead of rice bracelet, but it's not bad.
Also the weight is perfect. Very happy with my purchase so far.


Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

missa146 said:


> Loving it on bracelet, not so much on the leather. I have a small wrist (6 3/4), but it sizes well. The colour are definitely more subtle than the Rolex and the absence of crown guard makes it look nicely vintage.
> Part of me would have preferred a jubilé or bead of rice bracelet, but it's not bad.
> Also the weight is perfect. Very happy with my purchase so far.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Hmm. I was really interested in the leather with the deployant. Love the look

Sent from my Galaxy Note 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Then you should definitely go for it mate. To me, it's the fake vintage look of the leather and its thickness that I don't fancy that much 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

missa146 said:


> Hulk has arrived, very nice. I don't know if you can see close-up, but it definitely has a slightly gold hue through the dial.
> On the wrist, it's very similar to the V1. The bezel action is a lot smoother.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the green Mako. Looking good. Wish I could pull the trigger. But my funds can only go so far.
Rather than calling it the Hulk (Rolex), the Green Lantern suits it better✅


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gave the green lantern to my brother today ;-(
He almost never wears watches but really loved that one, so it's too good an opportunity to pass him then virus. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like green lantern ! Fits with the awesome lume. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I like green lantern ! Fits with the awesome lume.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


That's what came to mind when I saw it. Now all we need from Elshan are the Green Lantern rings ✳


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Horgh said:


> I was wondering about that when I saw Boatswain's review. How big is your wrist?


Somewhere nearer to 6" or 6.25", quite small for a male.


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I like green lantern ! Fits with the awesome lume.
> 
> @boatswainwatches





Relo60 said:


> That's what came to mind when I saw it. Now all we need from Elshan are the Green Lantern rings ✳


Shall we call the midnight blue model the "Nightwing" then?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Arkay_sa said:


> Shall we call the midnight blue model the "Nightwing" then?
> 
> View attachment 13513163
> 
> View attachment 13513165


Why not&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;!?!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Still waiting on my green mako v2. I called FedEx today since the tracking stopped updating about 5 days ago. The representative filed an investigation with their warehouse. I just got a call back from them and they said they lost the package....

So they're looking still, but I dont know what to do if they don't find it since the watch was apparently only valued at $100 for shipping... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh man that sucks. 

I am sure Elshan will look after you if it doesn’t turn up. 

Hopefully it pops up again. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Oh man that sucks.
> 
> I am sure Elshan will look after you if it doesn't turn up.
> 
> ...


Yeah I hope so, was really looking forward to it. I even paid the duty and taxes on it already!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm confident you will be looked after. I think most companies plan on stuff like this potentially happening and the tracking is in your favour.

I had my Mako on today. I was floored again by the value. Love the case work and shape.
































































@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Any news on the missing watch?

Mine says hi from work today



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Any news on the missing watch?
> 
> Mine says hi from work today
> 
> ...


I've been emailing back and forth with FedEx, they've been pretty helpful at least. Apparently there are more than 1 watch from Zelos in their lost and found inventory. Still no sign of mine but they have been looking. Elshan emailed back saying he will send another if it doesn't end up showing up though.

Still boggles my mind how they even lost it though

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I've been emailing back and forth with FedEx, they've been pretty helpful at least. Apparently there are more than 1 watch from Zelos in their lost and found inventory. Still no sign of mine but they have been looking. Elshan emailed back saying he will send another if it doesn't end up showing up though.
> 
> Still boggles my mind how they even lost it though
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


What a bummer! Sounds very fishy indeed....

Did Elshan say that he would send another Zelos by FedEx again if it came down to it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit: I once had a watch go missing in the UPS system. Though they appeared to be helpful with their investigation, I eventually realized that I was being given the runaround and that whoever stole the watch knew what they were doing and was able to put a stop to any investigation.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bummer

But ultimately you will still get a watch one way or another, so that is reassuring.

Good luck!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> What a bummer! Sounds very fishy indeed....
> 
> Did Elshan say that he would send another Zelos by FedEx again if it came down to it?
> 
> ...


He didn't go into the details about it yet, but I assume FedEx again. This was probably the 1% when a package gets lost but who knows.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

500m of Mako goodness to tackle today's rain and work























































@boatswainwatches


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Although I don't like light blue, that teal looks great on the Mako.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Tanjecterly said:


> Although I don't like light blue, that teal looks great on the Mako.


Thanks T it's a bit of a tricky colour. It's fairly dark and more green than blue.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

I feel like the kid who missed the ice cream truck because his mom wouldn't let him run outside barefoot. Now all my friends are eating their Mako ice cream while all I have is the frozen ice my mom made, and it tastes like sadness.

Sigh.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Horgh said:


> I feel like the kid who missed the ice cream truck because his mom wouldn't let him run outside barefoot. Now all my friends are eating their Mako ice cream while all I have is the frozen ice my mom made, and it tastes like sadness.
> 
> Sigh.


That actually made me laugh out loud 

Any pop up on the sales forum?

My Mako is awash in your tears of sadness...










@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Mr Postman delivered this one at 8:25 am this morning.

Boatswain, now I don't have to drool at your pics only. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Mr Postman delivered this one at 8:25 am this morning.
> 
> Boatswain, now I don't have to drool at your pics only.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats!!

Did you score it used or was it just slower to ship out?

It's tricky to capture the awesome dial. I hope you really like it.

I love it on the wrist and the accuracy on mine is crazy good.

Keep the pics coming!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Awesome! Congrats!!
> 
> Did you score it used or was it just slower to ship out?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I got it through the forum brand new.

I'm loving everything about it so far. 
It definitely has the X factor. 
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine says hello. Finally got around to putting it on it's bracelet today. 









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Thanks! I got it through the forum brand new.
> 
> I'm loving everything about it so far.
> It definitely has the X factor.
> ...


Awesome!

It just makes me smile for some reason. Going to be a great summer watch!☀

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Mine says hello. Finally got around to putting it on it's bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue looks great in bracelet!

Happy?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

boatswain said:


> The blue looks great in bracelet!
> 
> Happy?
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Yes, for the most part. The bracelet really takes the Mako to a new level, except the clasp...definitely takes some getting used to. It's really thick, and like you previously alluded to, as some really sharp edges. Other than that however, I definitely like it.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I've still not heard back from FedEx for a couple days now. Starting to think one of their employees stole it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> I've still not heard back from FedEx for a couple days now. Starting to think one of their employees stole it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Sucks. Did Elshan give a timeline for how long to wait before a new one may come?

I guess on his end he would want to make sure it definitely was gone before shipping a replacement so you don't end up with two.

But on your end it's very frustrating.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Sucks. Did Elshan give a timeline for how long to wait before a new one may come?
> 
> I guess on his end he would want to make sure it definitely was gone before shipping a replacement so you don't end up with two.
> 
> ...


Yeah no timeline from Elshan but I'm sure he's busy. I probably have to wait for FedEx to definitively state that they lost it before he sends another. Kinda annoying because I was hoping I'd have it here by now since I'm going to be gone next week until December.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Yeah no timeline from Elshan but I'm sure he's busy. I probably have to wait for FedEx to definitively state that they lost it before he sends another. Kinda annoying because I was hoping I'd have it here by now since I'm going to be gone next week until December.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That really sucks. Sorry to hear that. Maybe Elshan can send it to you wherever you're off to next...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On my end, it's been a Zelos Saturday double header. The postman just delivered my Green Lantern.

Just like the teal, I find it equally stunning.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> On my end, it's been a Zelos Saturday double header. The postman just delivered my Green Lantern.
> 
> Just like the teal, I find it equally stunning.
> 
> ...


Wow. Cool 

Is the plan to keep both?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Since I don't have a favorite at the moment, I'll keep both for now....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This will be mine one day lol!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Green looks great 

Has the PVD orange landed anywhere yet?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Green looks great
> 
> Has the PVD orange landed anywhere yet?
> 
> @boatswainwatches


One guy on Facebook got one I believe. I'm not a fan of PVD (unless it's a Seiko monster) and it usually doesn't go with most outfits so I'm not surprised it's the least popular.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> One guy on Facebook got one I believe. I'm not a fan of PVD (unless it's a Seiko monster) and it usually doesn't go with most outfits so I'm not surprised it's the least popular.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


PVD or rather a watch with Seiko's "Black Ion" was my first online purchase. I doubt I will get a black watch again. Same as you, I like versatility in my watches and black cases are quite my thing but I will admit they can look great sometimes. Plus I also just assume they will look crummy as they scratch.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Strapcode endmill bracelet.

The Green Lantern seems to be getting slightly more attention than the teal right now....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow, very nice on bracelet. I gave my green lantern to my brother, but I should buy him a bracelet to go with.
How do you feel it would go with a jubilé or bead of rice? 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Strapcode endmill bracelet.
> 
> The Green Lantern seems to be getting slightly more attention than the teal right now....
> 
> ...


Looks great on the endmill!

@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

missa146 said:


> Wow, very nice on bracelet. I gave my green lantern to my brother, but I should buy him a bracelet to go with.
> How do you feel it would go with a jubilé or bead of rice?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


I'm afraid I have neither a jubilee nor a bead of rice. The other two bracelets I have are an oyster and an engineer.

Here's the teal on the engineer. I think it works well.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

missa146 said:


> Wow, very nice on bracelet. I gave my green lantern to my brother, but I should buy him a bracelet to go with.
> How do you feel it would go with a jubilé or bead of rice?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


Someone has a picture of it on a BOR bracelet. It looks good imo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That engineer works well with the case shape. The short lugs are also great as you can get away with a standard straight end link bracelet.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That engineer works well with the case shape. The short lugs are also great as you can get away with a standard straight end link bracelet.


Yeah I agree, the case makes straight end bracelets look very good where most watches there is too much of a gap. I'm hoping when I eventually get mine that the Seiko monster bracelet looks decent on it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

To add on to my previous posts about my lost Mako V2, I was just browsing the Microbrands group in Facebook and someone posted that FedEx lost their Green Mako V2 as well! So strange how that happened.

Anyways reading through the comments on their post Elshan said he would send them another watch today or tomorrow rather than wait for the FedEx confirmation that the package was lost. Meanwhile I'm still waiting for either FedEx or Elshan to do something for my case. Haven't got a reply from FedEx in almost 5 days....

Edit: Just got a response from FedEx. They basically said all the watches in the system had no match to my description or were even for my country. They told me to contact the seller for a replacement or refund. So definitely someone stole it at FedEx while it was in Indianapolis. Pretty frustrating to say the least. I now have to get them to refund the duty and tax I paid on the product. Going to email Elshan again and see what he thinks.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Showing the teal some love today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the photos on the engineer bracelet.
I had the bronze back on the wrist yesterday after a week of Tudor GMT. It got commented on positively as much as the Tudor. Beautiful natural patina, perfect size.


Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

missa146 said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos on the engineer bracelet.
> I had the bronze back on the wrist yesterday after a week of Tudor GMT. It got commented on positively as much as the Tudor. Beautiful natural patina, perfect size.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


How do you like the Tudor? I absolutely love what they did with it, just a bit too expensive for me right now.

Also there are new Zelos Mako colors coming in December, don't know what they are yet but Elshan said some will be bronze.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Adore the Tudor after some time on the wrist. I have had the opportunity to get the Rolex GMT recently not too far of retail price, and honestly can afford it, but the Tudor is less bling while having a ton of wrist presence.
While I live in Australia, I am originally from France and the GMT function is extremely handy to keep track of time over there.

Weird collection but each piece manage to find time on my wrist.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

missa146 said:


> Adore the Tudor after some time on the wrist. I have had the opportunity to get the Rolex GMT recently not too far of retail price, and honestly can afford it, but the Tudor is less bling while having a ton of wrist presence.
> While I live in Australia, I am originally from France and the GMT function is extremely handy to keep track of time over there.
> 
> Weird collection but each piece manage to find time on my wrist.
> ...


Fantastic choices on your collection. One for every occasion.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I just love my Makos. The faded blue and the Batman. So I can understand the enthusiasm here.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Also there are new Zelos Mako colors coming in December, don't know what they are yet but Elshan said some will be bronze.


Do I hear the Ice Cream Truck again?! Mom... MOM! Where are my shoes?!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Horgh said:


> Do I hear the Ice Cream Truck again?! Mom... MOM! Where are my shoes?!


Sounds like they will all be bronze models though, no steel ones.

Also my replacement green mako should arrive tomorrow  
This time with DHL. However I just found someone selling the Teal Mako V2 and the Blue Mako V2 for like $450 each and I'm very tempted to buy the teal. So many good Zelos models, my wallet hates it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horgh (Feb 14, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Sounds like they will all be bronze models though, no steel ones.
> 
> Also my replacement green mako should arrive tomorrow
> This time with DHL. However I just found someone selling the Teal Mako V2 and the Blue Mako V2 for like $450 each and I'm very tempted to buy the teal. So many good Zelos models, my wallet hates it.
> ...


Well, I read the "some will be bronze" which made me excited that some may not. But, worst case, I wait till next year. Plenty of great watches out there to make my credit card company happy.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Well the day has come, my Zelos Mako V2 finally arrived!!!

Elshan sent this one out (since FedEx lost the first one) with DHL Wednesday and it got here today which is really impressive. So far I absolutely love it and I'm contemplating on buying the teal version too.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Well the day has come, my Zelos Mako V2 finally arrived!!!
> 
> Elshan sent this one out (since FedEx lost the first one) with DHL Wednesday and it got here today which is really impressive. So far I absolutely love it and I'm contemplating on buying the teal version too.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Glad that you finally got yours!

I still don't have a favorite between my teal and green. I love them both for different reasons.

The Mako sure is addictive. My third one is supposed to arrive tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Just put it on the leather and it looks awesome. Really impressed with this strap.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice guys!

Glad your green finally made it. I had a good feeling you’d be taken care of. 

Tanjecterly I didn’t realize you had 2!? Favourite?




@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Nice guys!
> 
> Glad your green finally made it. I had a good feeling you'd be taken care of.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm loving the colours of it with the leather. Im on the fence of ordering the teal one, someone's offering it to me for $410 brand new and free shipping.
I'm curious to know, but of your watch collection which is you favourite?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Yeah I'm loving the colours of it with the leather. Im on the fence of ordering the teal one, someone's offering it to me for $410 brand new and free shipping.
> I'm curious to know, but of your watch collection which is you favourite?


Buy it and if you don't like it, sell it for very little loss, if at all.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Yeah I'm loving the colours of it with the leather. Im on the fence of ordering the teal one, someone's offering it to me for $410 brand new and free shipping.
> I'm curious to know, but of your watch collection which is you favourite?


Oh man that is a TOUGH question...!

I don't know if i truly have a favourite. I enjoy all that i have for various reasons.

My SMP is great and as a quartz i feel i should and could wear it anytime, all the time.

I love both my seaforths both for the design, the local connection and they both have some personal sentimentality attached to them.

My new Monta Oceanking is also pretty great with lots to love.

So if you forced me i would -probably- start by consolidating down to those 4...from there it would be tough...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My favorite? Right now I wear the blue more often than the Batman. Does that indicate favorites? No.

Boatswain said on IG that this was built like a tank, and it is. But it's a dainty tank designed for small wrists like me, with 6.5 inch wrists. I wear both on the accompanied tropic straps which I find to be quite good. I haven't tried on the leather straps that came with in the boxes, but I might down the road when the weather turns cooler. 

The lume is just very good. I like the good mix of blue and green in the lume. You can clearly see it at night. 

With the blue, it's like the hands are yellowed, almost gilt, if the light strikes at them. But I also like the red seconds hand. 

Zelos is fast becoming one of my favorite brands along with Halios. Inventive and no homages. 

I'm not sure of my long term plans with the Makos I have; it may be that two may be too much. On the other hand, it may be exactly what I want. The choices given to me are precisely because they are that good. 

Even if you don't like them, you'll find ready buyers out there, I'm sure.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



boatswain said:


> Oh man that is a TOUGH question...!
> 
> I don't know if i truly have a favourite. I enjoy all that i have for various reasons.
> 
> ...


Yeah I feel the same way with my collection. Every time I try to thin it out I can't because I love them all. We live in the perfect era for watch collecting though. There are way too many good watches these days and so many awesome microbrand watches coming out practically each month. I really like the Monta but it's just too expensive for me at the moment.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The Nighthawk arrived this morning!

The inky midnight blue plus the texture makes the dial stunning on my eyes. 

I think that if I could only keep one, the Nighthawk would win by a hair.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> The Nighthawk arrived this morning!
> 
> The inky midnight blue plus the texture makes the dial stunning on my eyes.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Starting to make me wonder if I want it rather than the teal next 
Although I do already have too many blue watches...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Those are great pics of that dark blue!!!

Super nice!


@boatswainwatches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Looks great! Starting to make me wonder if I want it rather than the teal next
> Although I do already have too many blue watches...


The red text and red seconds hand tip really pop against the inky blue. Which is why I find the Nighthawk more striking than the teal. The teal text blends in more against the grey dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> The red text and red seconds hand tip really pop against the inky blue. Which is why I find the Nighthawk more striking than the teal. The teal text blends in more against the grey dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mind posting some more photos comparing the three colors sometime? You may just sway my preference from teal to blue


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Do you mind posting some more photos comparing the three colors sometime? You may just sway my preference from teal to blue


Sure! I think either way you can't go wrong. Which is why I had to get both for now!:-d


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I vote on calling it The Mountain Dew Mako instead of the Green Lantern


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Do you mind posting some more photos comparing the three colors sometime? You may just sway my preference from teal to blue


Hope this helps...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Hope this helps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fantastic, thanks! If I do decide to go for another mako I might just get the teal anyways since I've already got a blue snzh53, blue bn0151, blue ray 2, and a blue AT8020...

But that Zelos blue looks different. Like good different. Not a normal blue but an inky blue as you said. I can get either colour for $410 USD new still too....


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> That's fantastic, thanks! If I do decide to go for another mako I might just get the teal anyways since I've already got a blue snzh53, blue bn0151, blue ray 2, and a blue AT8020...
> 
> But that Zelos blue looks different. Like good different. Not a normal blue but an inky blue as you said. I can get either colour for $410 USD new still too....


One thing that I like about the teal that's different from the other two is that the seconds hand is colored. That's a nice touch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

All these bracelet pics make me think I should pop my teal back on the bracelet for the week. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Threw it on a bracelet from the Seiko Jade monster. It fits okay, but not perfect. I'll keep it on leather for now.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

with jubilee bracelet! Looks pretty good to me 









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

drazae said:


> with jubilee bracelet! Looks pretty good to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty cool. I wonder if there are other jubilee bracelets with a thicker end on them to hide the gap even more


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Mine is cheap one from .........s . I guess you can get heavier version from 'engineered' bracelet makers..

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Guess who ordered an Ocean Teal Mako V2....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Guess who ordered an Ocean Teal Mako V2....


Welcome to Team Teal 

Did you find it used or where you able to order a new one?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Welcome to Team Teal
> 
> Did you find it used or where you able to order a new one?
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Found it new for nearly pre order price


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Found it new for nearly pre order price


Sweet!

Looking forward to seeing it

@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Another day with the mako. Loving the size of it. Might buy a cheap bracelet off eBay for it.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Trying new lighting techniques. The depth of this watch is awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Trying new lighting techniques. The depth of this watch is awesome.


Wow!!!!

Amazing shot! That's incredible 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Did you guys see the giant mako?

Elshan's picture on Facebook...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

My goodness that's huge!










I think I'll stick with the Mako 2.

I wonder what the dial and hands will be like?!?

@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I can't stop taking pictures of this watch. It's too photogenic.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I know the feeling 

@boatswainwatches


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> My goodness that's huge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's being nicknamed the great white! Dial/hands look identical to me but it has 1000M WR.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

? ?



















@boatswainwatches


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

New strap from watchgeko fitted. Thoughts?









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



andione1983 said:


> New strap from watchgeko fitted. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the sailcloth! So does your little one

Great idea!

Maybe I will try a black sailcloth on my teal.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Water play




























@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Recently got this pumpkin marble leather strap. I think it will either look really cool on my Teal when it arrives, or really awful 

Still trying to find other teal strap options though, or cheaper bracelets.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think one of us on Team Teal should try out the Barton turquoise. 


@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

My ocean teal Zelos just arrived.

Guess you can say that I'm a big Zelos fan now!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Putting the teal beside the green really makes it look more blue. 

I had mine on all day but life was hopping so no new pics 



How about an old one...










@boatswainwatches


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I look forward to photographing this beauty when I have more time next week. Still on the hunt for a strap or bracelet.


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

My teal with Bonetto 400CT rubber band. Very comfortable rubber band with deployment clasp!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

Thats a nice combo!

I think the Mako needs some texture on the straps to pair well with the dial. Good choice!



drazae said:


> My teal with Bonetto 400CT rubber band. Very comfortable rubber band with deployment clasp!
> 
> 나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I brought you the "Mountain Dew Mako". Now I present the "Monster Mako"


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I think one of us on Team Teal should try out the Barton turquoise.
> 
> @boatswainwatches


Boatswain, no turquoise but I have a Nantucket blue.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

My pumpkin strap arrived today. I think it looks good on the emerald, and I put the vintage leather on the teal one. Thoughts?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks pretty sharp!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

As my hunt for a good teal strap continues, I've come across these so far:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> As my hunt for a good teal strap continues, I've come across these so far:


Excellent hunting! :-!

My teal will be heading to a new home tomorrow....so I'll just have to enjoy your pics from now on! :-d


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Excellent hunting! :-!
> 
> My teal will be heading to a new home tomorrow....so I'll just have to enjoy your pics from now on! :-d


Just saw you put your Emerald up for sale too. Guess you decided on keeping the Midnight blue?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Just saw you put your Emerald up for sale too. Guess you decided on keeping the Midnight blue?


Yeah but only on a week by week case until it needs to make room for something else. Given my temperament these days....that could happen anytime! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Happy to be back to the zelos fam, specifically team teal!



















Bracelet looks/feels great but...did anyone else have any trouble taking out the screws? I've unscrewed it to the point where it feels like it's all the way to the end but it's not coming off. I'm tempted to force-pull it with a plier.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

househalfman said:


> I'm tempted to force-pull it with a plier.


This did the trick.

I'm surprised how nice the bracelet is. It definitely makes the watch for me; helps make it wear bigger resulting to an overall well balanced Mako.

The teal matches the "Seaforth" marking on my sunburst Grey...



















I also bought the Barton silicone strap for it, scheduled to be delivered tomorrow...










Special thanks to thejollywatcher for selling this Mako to me!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> This did the trick.
> 
> I'm surprised how nice the bracelet is. It definitely makes the watch for me; helps make it wear bigger resulting to an overall well balanced Mako.
> 
> ...


Yes teal!

THat makes me want to get it back on the bracelet.

I am also excited you got that Barton. I am eager to see how it pairs and if the colour is close.

Keep us posted!


----------



## missa146 (Nov 16, 2013)

Bronze back on the wrist. Need to switch to a leather band though









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Shut up boatswain! You know full well you're the reason why I had to get a teal!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad I still have the midnight blue 























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Glad I still have the midnight blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the best midnight blue pics I have seen. It looks darn good. 

Teal on my wrist today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Getting some wrist time before it's cousin arrives

Picture makes it look huge like the great white.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I just love the lume on the Mako


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Been a while, but I'm still really enjoying the Makos! Had them on everyday for the month basically.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Been a while, but I'm still really enjoying the Makos! Had them on everyday for the month basically.


Sweet. Good commitment 

How do you like it on leather? I haven't tried yet.

I usually like my divers on rubber and steel. I only have one on leather and that's a brass watch.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Sweet. Good commitment
> 
> How do you like it on leather? I haven't tried yet.
> 
> I usually like my divers on rubber and steel. I only have one on leather and that's a brass watch.


I've got both of mine on leather and really like it. The Horween leather it came with is so soft and comfortable, its also easily worth much more than the rubber so I felt guilty if I just kept it in the box lol


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

I find myself grabbing this more often than I imagined. To me the dial is way too busy if looked at critically but somehow it just works together. I have it on today actually.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wearing this while waiting to get some tat work done...


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Cloudy days really make the Teal stand out


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Textured strap with textured dial.





































Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Finally on the Barton aqua blue...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

househalfman said:


> Finally on the Barton aqua blue...
> 
> ]




Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Finally on the Barton aqua blue...


Looks great. Still trying to find a strap for my teal. Might just go with that


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Finally on the Barton aqua blue...


Nice!

How do you feel the aqua and teal do together?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Nice!
> 
> How do you feel the aqua and teal do together?


If it was oem it'd be worth mentioning that the colors don't match perfectly; the teal is a tiny bit darker and is on the greener side while the strap is more blue.

But as a $20 after-market strap? I think it's a great pairing! You'll really only notice the slight difference in color if you're specifically trying to nitpick. Otherwise I don't think anyone would notice.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Matching shoes today from Bulang & Sons.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Matching shoes today from Bulang & Sons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sharp 

That dark blue is nice.

My Mako got Bumped by the Swordfish but need to get it back on soon.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looks sharp
> 
> That dark blue is nice.
> 
> My Mako got Bumped by the Swordfish but need to get it back on soon.


How is the swordfish? I was so close to buying one but I'm holding out for the special edition Zelos GMT...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Looks sharp
> 
> That dark blue is nice.
> 
> My Mako got Bumped by the Swordfish but need to get it back on soon.


Thanks!

This Mako has really grown on me and it is still surviving the recent purge and cull of my collection...! :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> How is the swordfish? I was so close to buying one but I'm holding out for the special edition Zelos GMT...


I like it a lot.

Feels pretty different from the Mako.

Both good. Just different.

I won't hijack this thread. But I did a review on it which will give you my thoughts in full.

Give it a search and if you can't find it PM me.

Also there are some quick thoughts and pics in the separate Swordfish thread.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Another B&S strap. The Racing Diablo.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Worn & Wound crimson red.





































Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> How is the swordfish? I was so close to buying one but I'm holding out for *the special edition Zelos GMT*...


Wait - wut?!? I have not heard of this. I was waiting for a new run of bronze Mako -- what is this spec. ed. GMT of which you speak???


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> ....I'm holding out for the special edition Zelos GMT...


We need more intel....or teasers!! :-d


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Got all 3 of Erika's LE straps to play with.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

thejollywatcher said:


> Got all 3 of Erika's LE straps to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which do you like best? I'm thinking of trying one out but I'm not sure which to go with. Want something versatile for my makos but also for my monsters and a Mido Ocean Star I just bought.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Which do you like best? I'm thinking of trying one out but I'm not sure which to go with. Want something versatile for my makos but also for my monsters and a Mido Ocean Star I just bought.


No clear favorite yet...but I think the chestnut is a more versatile color and easier to mix and match.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## jsg22 (Apr 5, 2012)

Not lacking on quality straps!



thejollywatcher said:


> No clear favorite yet...but I think the chestnut is a more versatile color and easier to mix and match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I think the marine with red stripe would be excellent with the blue Mako. The red highlights the seconds hand and the text on the dial. I have ordered one and will report.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

jsg22 said:


> Not lacking on quality straps!


I broke my credit card today getting more straps! :roll: :-d



Tanjecterly said:


> I think the marine with red stripe would be excellent with the blue Mako. The red highlights the seconds hand and the text on the dial. I have ordered one and will report.


Got the same one too, today, coz of the Black Friday discount! :-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watch Gecko strap.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Watch Gecko strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet combo.

I plan to get my Mako back on this week.

Tropic or bracelet?


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Zelos just sent out an email saying the Great White is coming December 10th. Is the Mako V2 Bronze run still coming in December or do you guys think that this will push that back? The bronze mako is what i have been looking forward to as 40mm is more my taste

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the proportions of the great whites hands. More so than the makos I think. A little thicker which suits the Mako/GW style.

I am wearing my Mako  today. Love it. I can't get over the value and quality packed in. Plus it makes me smile nice to come back to it after wearing the Swordfish and other watches recently.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> Is the Mako V2 Bronze run still coming in December or do you guys think that this will push that back? The bronze mako is what i have been looking forward to as 40mm is more my taste


What he said.

I'm tempted by the cobalt blue and emerald green Grt Wht but hoping the Bronze Mako V2 will have the bronze bezel with those dials as well and will release soon. Anybody have any information on this?


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

I feel guilty for not wearing my mako recently 

Been buying way too many black Friday watches...


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

Just put in my order for the Teal Great White. I've been waiting for this one since I heard about it. It killed me to deny myself the Mako V2 and the Swordfish in anticipation of this one.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Wearing the emerald today. Deciding on watches to sell but I know I will be keeping both Makos


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Just discovered Zelos. 
Well...I do like to arrive fashionably late to the party.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Sorry for the double post. I have a sieve through the search and the old posts on this thread but my efforts were rather inadequate. Any of you guys got wrists with bronze Makos with Cobalt blue dial or meteorite dials? 
Sorta deciding between meteorite and cobalt blue dial.


----------



## nosamk (Apr 28, 2014)

never owned a Zelos but I like the look of the orange/black Mako. The case size is too small for me though


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

nosamk said:


> never owned a Zelos but I like the look of the orange/black Mako. The case size is too small for me though


There's also a 44mm version.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

#TeamTeal on a Martú leather...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The Trident blue with red centerline and stitching arrived.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> The Trident blue with red centerline and stitching arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty perfect match. Nice work


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks! 

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

Wearing my teal today. Also it's cold af here. I hate winter.


----------



## Predictabilly (Jun 13, 2018)

Boatswain nice to see such a detailed and thorough review. I’m in Vancouver too!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JW

All your blue pics are making me think that may be the winning colourway. 

I’ll stick with teal for fun though still.


----------



## tastychickenkebab (Sep 15, 2016)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Wearing my teal today. Also it's cold af here. I hate winter.


Sexy as hell, love the dial detail.

Wish they did a 38mm.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



tastychickenkebab said:


> Sexy as hell, love the dial detail.
> 
> Wish they did a 38mm.


You'd be surprised how well the 40mm fits on this. I feel if Elshan did one in 38mm the height would throw off the case size and make it look off.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would agree. The dial layout is quite tight and the dial itself appears smaller than a typical 40 I would say. 

I think the best improvement to the size would be to drop the WR and thickness.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

A 38mm Mako would definitely be too small. Even the 40mm feels too small sometimes with its busy dial. Elshan would have no choice but to call it "LanternShark".

I'm really glad I gave it a second chance (I owned/sold the bronze); it has become one of my favorites since.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

New video up on YouTube confirming that the next run of bronze mako's is happening soon. At the beginning of the video he described the watch he was reviewing as the "newest batch from the batch that was sold out". If I interpreted that correct that means that the watch in the video is actually his personal watch from the June run. The video didn't have a whole lot of new info, except that the initial prices will still be $429 for the bronze mako, and in a reply to one of the comments of the video he said that they should be available sometime next week






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Just did another search on the Mako, and found this posted 2 days ago. This one was just an unboxing and didn't have any really firm prices/dates, but is an actual look at the new bronze meteorite dial mako. I am excited to be able to join the Mako club once these go on sale!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Better late than never. Just bought a Mako V1 in orange. Should be a nice compliment to my Airman SST pumpkin. 

Will post a wrist shot when it arrives.


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

Bronze V2 is in stock! I picked up the blue dial with full bronze bezel. Also a new "bronze" dial... looks great, but I've had my eye on the blue one for a while.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The all bronze looks nice and cohesive and a little less busy.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I was up in the air when the email was sent out. When we landed I had my order placed before they turned off the fasten seatbelt light! 

Before they launched I liked the idea of a meteorite dial but knew I wanted the blue dial. It seems like Elshan read my mind! Blue meteorite coming my way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

boatswain said:


> The all bronze looks nice and cohesive and a little less busy.


My friend: How do these Mako's wear being 40mm? Are they a pretty true 40 or feel bigger / smaller? Many Zelos creations wear smaller than specs would lead one to believe. Just curious-


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^Thank you....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Riddim Driven said:


> My friend: How do these Mako's wear being 40mm? Are they a pretty true 40 or feel bigger / smaller? Many Zelos creations wear smaller than specs would lead one to believe. Just curious-


Hmm. I would say they actual wear a bit smaller than some 40s.

The dial is quite compact with the wider chapter ring, so that makes it appear smaller.

I have found versions where the chapter ring and dial colour match to appear a little bigger.

I don't mind the size but people used to 42 and up may find it a bit smallish.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

major75 said:


> Sorry for the double post. I have a sieve through the search and the old posts on this thread but my efforts were rather inadequate. Any of you guys got wrists with bronze Makos with Cobalt blue dial or meteorite dials? Sorta deciding between meteorite and cobalt blue dial.





badgerracer said:


> I was up in the air when the email was sent out. When we landed I had my order placed before they turned off the fasten seatbelt light!
> 
> Before they launched I liked the idea of a meteorite dial but knew I wanted the blue dial. It seems like Elshan read my mind! Blue meteorite coming my way


I really wanted the meteorite for that amazing widmanstatten pattern but was not taken by the black dial so decided i really liked the cobalt blue dial but wanted it with the bronze bezel. When i got the email, rushed to see blue dial version with bronze bezel-instant love until i saw the blue meteorite ....Blue and meteorite ...YES PLEASE. I would have prefered it with the bronze bezel but could not pass on the blue meteorite.

P.s I emailed Elshan with a few question and he actually responded (Even though i'm sure he is very busy). Elshan is a gentleman. Very courteous and instils confidence. Really sets a good vibe for the brand.

Very glad to be joining the Zelos gang.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Riddim Driven said:


> My friend: How do these Mako's wear being 40mm? Are they a pretty true 40 or feel bigger / smaller? Many Zelos creations wear smaller than specs would lead one to believe. Just curious-


The Mako is a 40mm dive watch that tries (almost) too hard to wear small and ACTUALLY succeeds.

Also, BW sold his teal?? I think that means I'm in charge now


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

major75 said:


> I really wanted the meteorite for that amazing widmanstatten pattern but was not taken by the black dial so decided i really liked the cobalt blue dial but wanted it with the bronze bezel. When i got the email, rushed to see blue dial version with bronze bezel-instant love until i saw the blue meteorite ....Blue and meteorite ...YES PLEASE. I would have prefered it with the bronze bezel but could not pass on the blue meteorite.
> 
> P.s I emailed Elshan with a few question and he actually responded (Even though i'm sure he is very busy). Elshan is a gentleman. Very courteous and instils confidence. Really sets a good vibe for the brand.
> 
> Very glad to be joining the Zelos gang.


I think the blue meteorite will be a popular option. Personally I think the bronze bezel might be a bit too much bronze but that could just be me. Although with how many bronze bezel options Elshan included with this run I must be in the minority.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

"Bronze" dial looks awesome!










Too bad I'm still on a no-bronze diet.

Would love to see it in the same swirling pattern though, or whatever it's called.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> The Mako is a 40mm dive watch that tries (almost) too hard to wear small and ACTUALLY succeeds.
> 
> Also, BW sold his teal?? I think that means I'm in charge now


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Has anyone seen the latest e-mail from Eishan in regards to the availability of the re-stocked Mako's, he also mentions his collaboration with a new brand (Ergon) in which he states:

I'm also proud to announce a new collaboration brand, Ergon. It was started by a passionate collector who is a personal friend of mine and I have helped to manage and oversee production.

The debut model is the 'Maelstrom', a 40mm bronze diver with classic styling. Expect excellent quality at an attractive price of only $380, with specs such as a Swiss SW200 movement, CUSN8 bronze case and sapphire crystal.

Do check them out at www.ergonwatches.com





















Specifications :

300m Water Resistance

40mm Diameter, 13mm Thick. 20mm Lug width

CUSN8 Bronze Case

Swiss Sellita SW-200 Automatic

Sapphire Domed Crystal with AR Coating

Screw down crown

120 click uni-directional bezel with bronze or ceramic insert

C3 Superluminova with Patina dye

Package :

Canvas 4 slot Watch Roll

Tropic Rubber strap with Bronze buckle

Waxed 'Vintage' Horween Leather strap

Specs look good, price is solid for the movement included, is it a little derivative, yeah, probably, but, (IMHO) in this particular case that's not necessarily a bad thing on this model. I'm really liking the look of the Maelstrom in gradient green dial. Bottom line for all of us Zelos-ites out there is that Eishan has found a solid collaborator for more of our money ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

watchobs said:


> Has anyone seen the latest e-mail from Eishan in regards to the availability of the re-stocked Mako's, he also mentions his collaboration with a new brand (Ergon) in which he states:
> 
> I'm also proud to announce a new collaboration brand, Ergon. It was started by a passionate collector who is a personal friend of mine and I have helped to manage and oversee production.
> 
> ...


It's close.

My initial impression is that size, specs and quality are probably good.

I like the gradient blue.

I would love to see the side profile.

The hands are a little "meh" for me.

Interesting though. Makes me wonder if Elshan sleeps ever.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

badgerracer said:


> I think the blue meteorite will be a popular option. Personally I think the bronze bezel might be a bit too much bronze but that could just be me. Although with how many bronze bezel options Elshan included with this run I must be in the minority.


I mean we both obviously have impeccable taste with the blue meteorite and you have a very valid point as my girlfriend also preferred the ceramic blue bezel insert over the bronze. I also think the blue bezel looks amazing but would marginally prefer bronze insert.

I wonder if the bronze bezel variants are bronze bezel inserts in the bezel rather than one solid piece bronze bezel with integrated insert? Can someone confirm?


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Interesting exchanges. Just recently jumped in the bronzo brotherhood. Elshan's mail on the mako v2 release is very very enticing. I'm torn between choosing the full bronze meteorite dial version or the blue meteorite dial version or holding my ground and not buying at all ?.

The blue option appears to be winning the struggle. however, the video below seems to be holding its ground as the patination really looks cool on the full bronze meteorite version.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> It's close.
> 
> My initial impression is that size, specs and quality are probably good.
> 
> ...


I'm so tempted on this. It does look like a ton of divers out there, but this is one where most of the little (and big) things are how I'd personally want them. In fact, the hand set is one of the standouts for me personally. I was circling in on the Obris Morgan Nautilus, but this one has now entered the fray, or the maelstrom as it were (see what I did there?).

At any rate, I love this offering. I make two many "which should I get?" topics. Any thoughts on my choice between these two are welcome. If it's too much of a hijack of this thread, don't put it here. Feel free to message me, too, if you have input. I'll probably be revisiting the Mako, too - it was originally the next diver I was going to get.

Edit:
Just went back to the Zelos website and looked over the newly stocked Makos. Wow, just wow. Let's just say this decision isn't getting any easier.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

badgerracer said:


> I was up in the air when the email was sent out. When we landed I had my order placed before they turned off the fasten seatbelt light!
> 
> Before they launched I liked the idea of a meteorite dial but knew I wanted the blue dial. It seems like Elshan read my mind! Blue meteorite coming my way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post pictures when she arrives. I'm sure a lot of us would love to see some real world shots


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Drudge said:


> Please post pictures when she arrives. I'm sure a lot of us would love to see some real world shots


Definitely will! Speaking of which, how long does Zelos typically take to ship out? I know they say 2-3 weeks on their website, just wanted to know if that was accurate. Also anyone had any problems with US customs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MarkBishop said:


> I'm so tempted on this. It does look like a ton of divers out there, but this is one where most of the little (and big) things are how I'd personally want them. In fact, the hand set is one of the standouts for me personally. I was circling in on the Obris Morgan Nautilus, but this one has now entered the fray, or the maelstrom as it were (see what I did there?).
> 
> At any rate, I love this offering. I make two many "which should I get?" topics. Any thoughts on my choice between these two are welcome. If it's too much of a hijack of this thread, don't put it here. Feel free to message me, too, if you have input. I'll probably be revisiting the Mako, too - it was originally the next diver I was going to get.
> 
> ...


Hmm

Well I prefer the Mako design. The OM is a bit too long and pointy for my tastes. The Mako is kind of at the other end being more round and stocky.

Specs are both good, though I would give the edge to the Mako with the Sw200.

Both good, just which aesthetic appeals I think. Either way you will get a quality unique bronze watch.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

I’m thinking of passing up on the bronze meteorite mako now though it was my first choice. It was out of stock at the time (before pulling the trigger in the ombré). I have just recently received this. Sound judgement dictates to stick to one bronzo. But the fan in me shouts “pull the trigger”!. 

Can’t say anything bad about the ombré other than someone else’s name being on the dial 😁. Overall it’s awesome. Movement and hand sweeping is stellar!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Bought a V1 Mako in bronze, but ended up not liking the batman bezel insert as much as I liked pix of the full bronze bezel. By the time I figured it out, all bronze Makos were sold out.

When I inquired of Elshan if there would be more, he said he was planning a run for Dec, V2. So I sold the Mako signed up for the Zelos newsletter & FB group, and waited. 

Just got the notice a couple of days ago, immediately ordered up a new one, bronze bezel with cobalt dial. And dang, last time, I paid north of $600 for one, nabbed this one I much prefer at $429. 

Can't wait to receive it, bound to become a long term favorite. If this reissue/update had not happened, I'm sure I'd regret selling the first one.

Very much missing the superlative lume and how small it wears. If I have one criticism, it's the height -- personally, I'd give up a couple hundred meters of WR for a thinner watch, but the rest of the watch is so well done, I'll deal with it


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

Struggling with the decision between the all bronze black dial or cobalt blue dial. One's sombre and clean, but the blue dial looks like fun. 

I've already got a mk1 SS batman, so I'm also trying not to tell myself i'm an idiot for buying the same watch twice.


----------



## TobiasBlumann (Aug 6, 2016)

Is the bronze bezel option of the mako made from 1 piece of bronze or is it a just a bronze instead of a ceramic insert? Also, can someone please measure the tropic rubber strap? I think it might be too long for my 6" wirst.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I requested for some photos of the bronze patina and green dial versions from Elshan and have just received them.

Sharing with all of us here to probably enable one of us!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the patina dials. Calms down the face a bit.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Wish the hands were patina as well

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

sackrace said:


> Struggling with the decision between the all bronze black dial or cobalt blue dial. One's sombre and clean, but the blue dial looks like fun.


Had the black dial before and liked it well enough, but my current taste has changed, too many other black dial watches, so I'm taking a chance with cobalt this time...


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Hey, does anyone know what grade of the SW200 movement Zelos uses? Standard or Elabore?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

major75 said:


> Hey, does anyone know what grade of the SW200 movement Zelos uses? Standard or Elabore?


It uses the standard movement. Theres a video in YouTube on the Bark & Jack channel where he removes the case back.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> It uses the standard movement. Theres a video in YouTube on the Bark & Jack channel where he removes the case back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Legend.
Thanks.


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

TobiasBlumann said:


> Is the bronze bezel option of the mako made from 1 piece of bronze or is it a just a bronze instead of a ceramic insert? Also, can someone please measure the tropic rubber strap? I think it might be too long for my 6" wirst.


It's a one-piece bronze bezel. My wrist is 6.25" and the strap fits fine on me.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Two questions in my going back and forth between this and the Obris Morgan Nautilus to scratch my bronze itch. Purely opinions, but they're welcome!!!

1) Is this dial too busy in practice? It's mentioned a lot and my main concern. It's so darn beautiful, though!
2) Bronze bezel or ceramic bezel work better for this? I can't decide. Wish I could try both versions for 48 hours on the wrist to know for sure which one I'd prefer.

Boatswain said something that is steering me to this: I'd love the shorter more compact shape of this. Also, personally, I've found that I prefer, fairly strongly, the date at 6. I suppose it's not a news flash in this topic - this watch looks pretty amazing.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Same here. I found the other textured dials a bit too busy, with the double indices at some points as well.
Gonna go in for the Bronze Patina.


boatswain said:


> I like the patina dials. Calms down the face a bit.


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

1) Busy dial -I had the same reservation, but pulled the trigger anyways (it's a good looking watch with great specs). It's not going to be my everyday watch, so having something busier is actually a good thing for weekends/1 per week (at least that's what I'm telling myself...)

2) Bezel decision -that's a tough one and don't think you can go wrong, but my vote is for full bronze.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I did find the dial much less busy when on the wrist, though I prefer when then chapter ring and dial colour matched. It felt a bit more open that way. Great details to enjoy.


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

MarkBishop said:


> 2) Bronze bezel or ceramic bezel work better for this? I can't decide. Wish I could try both versions for 48 hours on the wrist to know for sure which one I'd prefer.


Somewhat related: I once bought a knife with a damascus steel handle. I chose an option with micarta inserts and I regretted it. My thinking is if I buy something where the material is a selling point for me, why cover it up?


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Owners: how about the accuracy?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



Gubro said:


> Owners: how about the accuracy?


It's a Sellita SW200 base movement. They usually run fast around +6 to +10 seconds per day from my experience.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gubro said:


> Owners: how about the accuracy?


Last one I had was almost spot on. 

Luck of the draw though really.

I would expect you would be well within the 10 second per day range though on most.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks all, that's what I expected. This luck of the draw however, I knew about it and honestly expected as well, but it is really a bummer. Not just with Zelos, but in general.
Let's hope, mine will be within COSC lol


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

MarkBishop said:


> Two questions in my going back and forth between this and the Obris Morgan Nautilus to scratch my bronze itch. Purely opinions, but they're welcome!!!
> 
> 1) Is this dial too busy in practice? It's mentioned a lot and my main concern. It's so darn beautiful, though!
> 2) Bronze bezel or ceramic bezel work better for this? I can't decide. Wish I could try both versions for 48 hours on the wrist to know for sure which one I'd prefer.


1) No. I did not find the dial too busy in practice. Even after it was pointed out. I actually bought before I read reviews, then found out about the supposedly "busy" dial, but it never bothered me in practice.
2) The whole reason I'm getting a V2 is because the all-bronze bezel watches were sold out and I didn't like the batman blue/black bezel as much as I thought I might. If I want a bronze watch, I want a BRONZE watch. But it's really a matter of personal preference.

I also comparison-shopped the Obris Morgan. Main difference that might sway me toward the Nautilus is the thickness, at 11.2, where the Mako is 13.5. But lug to lug is 49.6 on the Nautilus and only 46 on the Mako. Also, 41mm at the bezel (Nautilus), vs. 40mm (Mako). So in essence, despite the height off the wrist, the Mako would (I assume, no personal experience with the Nautilus...) wear smaller. Otherwise, I like the design of the Mako case better -- not a fan of Nautilus's scalloped bezel edge and rather lengthy crown at 3. I actually like the dial and hands combo on the Nautilus a bit better than the Mako styles, but not by enough of a margin to sway me.

Nautilus wins:
Thickness
Dial/hands (barely)

Mako wins:
Case
Lug-lug
Diameter

If the Mako had, maybe, 200-300m less water resistance and was that much thinner as a result, no comparison at all, Mako hands down. As it is, it still wins on my end by a healthy margin.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> 1) No. I did not find the dial too busy in practice. Even after it was pointed out. I actually bought before I read reviews, then found out about the supposedly "busy" dial, but it never bothered me in practice.
> 2) The whole reason I'm getting a V2 is because the all-bronze bezel watches were sold out and I didn't like the batman blue/black bezel as much as I thought I might. If I want a bronze watch, I want a BRONZE watch. But it's really a matter of personal preference.
> 
> I also comparison-shopped the Obris Morgan. Main difference that might sway me toward the Nautilus is the thickness, at 11.2, where the Mako is 13.5. But lug to lug is 49.6 on the Nautilus and only 46 on the Mako. Also, 41mm at the bezel (Nautilus), vs. 40mm (Mako). So in essence, despite the height off the wrist, the Mako would (I assume, no personal experience with the Nautilus...) wear smaller. Otherwise, I like the design of the Mako case better -- not a fan of Nautilus's scalloped bezel edge and rather lengthy crown at 3. I actually like the dial and hands combo on the Nautilus a bit better than the Mako styles, but not by enough of a margin to sway me.
> ...


I think the Nautilus is drop dead ugly as sin and the Mako is drop dead gorgeous. To each their own 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

I think the O'Brien Morgan is ugly. Also, those long lugs make it large on the wrist. Good question is what makes it anti-magnetic. For me it's Zelos Mako all the way.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Gubro said:


> I think the O'Brien Morgan is ugly. Also, those long lugs make it large on the wrist. Good question is what makes it anti-magnetic. For me it's Zelos Mako all the way.


Obris Morgan obviously, fecking autocorrect...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Here's a picture if the Colbalt Blue, next to Emerald Green.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Mike8 said:


> Here's a picture if the Colbalt Blue, next to Emerald Green.


Thanks for posting this. Amazing to see in person. The cobalt blue is a lot darker than i had initially thought. I wonder what it looks like compared to the midnight blue and the blue meteorite.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

I asked for a picture of the Midnight Blue too. I haven't received it yet, will post if received. Have a Bronze Patina picture too but one of those has been posted already.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I was worried that the cobalt would be a lighter blue than I am hoping for. Based on the lighting in this pic, still unsure. But we'll see -- still psyched to have ordered one.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Mike8 that picture really helps sell the green for me. On their site it intrigued me as I have a soft spot for green. But possibly the natural lighting and side by side really subdue the contrast between bronze and green that it perceived by the website shots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Just received the FedEx tracking info for my Mako with the Cobalt dial. :-!
Safe travels!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Holy crap, me, too! It followed another message from a bicycle custom parts manufacturer (Bilenky), so I didn't even check the FedEx notice until now. Watch is due to deliver this week. Totally psyched.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

mconlonx said:


> Holy crap, me, too! It followed another message from a bicycle custom parts manufacturer (Bilenky), so I didn't even check the FedEx notice until now. Watch is due to deliver this week. Totally psyched.


Bilenky huh? You're not messing around. I just built my new Trek Slash yesterday and I thought I was pretty hot stuff 

No shipping on my Zelos order yet, but it's only 6A in Singapore. Crossing my fingers!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

So the Bronze bezel, meteorite dial variant has sold out. Jeez selling like hot cakes.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Bilenky huh? You're not messing around. I just built my new Trek Slash yesterday and I thought I was pretty hot stuff


Trek Slash is hot stuff! And the Bilenky part is a custom ti tandem stoker stem for a customer's bike.No, they are not messing around...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

OK, last night just gave up on being rational and ordered a Mako. Cobalt won out. 

Hemmed and hawed between Cobalt and Midnight Blue but it was the bronze bezel that tipped the scale. I gravitate toward blue dials anyway. Blue Meteorite, as interesting as it looked, was out of budget and no bronze bezel. 

For the sake of financial security, I must stop visiting this site! Or, I see there is a new Topic group I could join: The Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC). Of course that would mean I have to visit this site.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Just ordered a blue dial bronze bezel Mako. Can't wait! Been wanting a bronze watch, and looks like the price/specs of this one cannot be beat.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> Just ordered a blue dial bronze bezel Mako. Can't wait! Been wanting a bronze watch, and looks like the price/specs of this one cannot be beat.


 Resistance was futile. Ordered the blue dial/ceramic bezel. Too weak to resist. Boatswain et al are the reasons why. Elshan too :-x


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

My order went from "received. Shipping details will update." To "completed" but I haven't received tracking info. Waiting *patiently* here 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Resistance was futile. Ordered the blue dial/ceramic bezel. Too weak to resist. Boatswain et al are the reasons why. Elshan too :-x


Sorry bud 

The bronze versions look really nice.

Congrats to all the folks ordering. As usual the value and quality look pretty darn good. 

Looking forward to seeing all the pics.

Not sure which I would choose...perhaps the bronze dial or the blue with bronze bezel.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> My order went from "received. Shipping details will update." To "completed" but I haven't received tracking info. Waiting *patiently* here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


On the Zelos website my status went from "unfulfilled" to "fulfilled" on the Zelos site, but also no tracking number yet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> lxnastynotch93 said:
> 
> 
> > My order went from "received. Shipping details will update." To "completed" but I haven't received tracking info. Waiting *patiently* here
> ...


Same here, it went to fulfilled, no email yet.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

So I get "FedEx Shipment Notification" email and am over the top happy.

Tracking says it will be here Tuesday, before 10:30am. I check in today:

"Shipping label has been created. The status will be updated when shipment begins to travel."


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Same here and also the same behaviour with my Spinnaker Dumas order.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> So I get "FedEx Shipment Notification" email and am over the top happy.
> 
> Tracking says it will be here Tuesday, before 10:30am. I check in today:
> 
> "Shipping label has been created. The status will be updated when shipment begins to travel."


Same with me. Not cool man - not cool.

Sellers need to know to click the 'Tendered' notification box, not the 'Ship' one at FedEx.com


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> On the Zelos website my status went from "unfulfilled" to "fulfilled" on the Zelos site, but also no tracking number yet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally got my tracking number as well, but it is also in the "will update when shipment begins to travel" camp



moberf said:


> Just received the FedEx tracking info for my Mako with the Cobalt dial. :-!
> Safe travels!





mconlonx said:


> Holy crap, me, too! It followed another message from a bicycle custom parts manufacturer (Bilenky), so I didn't even check the FedEx notice until now. Watch is due to deliver this week. Totally psyched.


For you two who got tracking numbers a few days ago, has it updated for you saying it is on its way, or is it still waiting to be dropped at FedEx?

And yes, i know I should just be patient (and it is still shipping faster than I thought) but it is crazy how fast your patience goes down to zero when you see that FedEx email haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Just checked, it’s moving! Says it will arrive Friday. We’ll see. Still in Singapore with an exception alert. I’m sure it will get through customs soon. 

I’m excited to receive it. I hope yours starts on it’s way to you soon. I received the tracking info on Sunday and got my first status update email this morning at 2AM.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

moberf said:


> Just checked, it's moving! Says it will arrive Friday. We'll see. Still in Singapore with an exception alert. I'm sure it will get they customs soon.
> 
> I'm excited to receive it. I hope yours starts on it's way to you soon. I received the tracking info on Sunday and got my first status update email this morning at 2AM.


In my experience once they start moving they get home VERY fast. Friday seems very possible.

Happy waiting!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

"Scheduled delivery: Friday 2/01/2019 by 10:30 am
IN TRANSIT

At local FedEx facility
SINGAPORE, SG"


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

How many business days between placing order and getting the FedEx email for you guys?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> How many business days between placing order and getting the FedEx email for you guys?


Email notice about Mako V2 bronze availability: Jan 18
Order: Jan 18
Shipment notice (label created): Jan 28
Actual ship date: Jan 30
Due to deliver (per FedEx tracking): Feb 1


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Email notice about Mako V2 bronze availability: Jan 18
> Order: Jan 18
> Shipment notice (label created): Jan 28
> Actual ship date: Jan 30
> Due to deliver (per FedEx tracking): Feb 1


Thanks!


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

moberf said:


> Just checked, it's moving! Says it will arrive Friday. We'll see. Still in Singapore with an exception alert. I'm sure it will get they customs soon.
> 
> I'm excited to receive it. I hope yours starts on it's way to you soon. I received the tracking info on Sunday and got my first status update email this morning at 2AM.


Did you receive an email from Zelos or FedEx?
I got nothing. The Zelos website says fulfilled but that's all.
I'm in the UK, so it might be DHL, but I got no tracking info.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just an FYI guys, mine showed up today and I never received a shipping notice 

Cannot wait to get it on the wrist!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just an FYI guys, mine showed up today and I never received a shipping notice
> 
> Cannot wait to get it on the wrist!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I think pics are in order!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just an FYI guys, mine showed up today and I never received a shipping notice
> 
> Cannot wait to get it on the wrist!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Which dial did you get? I'm torn between the Cobalt and brown patina dials...

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Bloom said:


> Which dial did you get? I'm torn between the Cobalt and brown patina dials...
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I got the midnight blue dial with blue ceramic bezel insert. I have a thing for blue divers, and I liked the blue bezel insert better than the bronze one.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## o_justin (Jul 25, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I got the midnight blue dial with blue ceramic bezel insert. I have a thing for blue divers, and I liked the blue bezel insert better than the bronze one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


The midnight blue dial is gorgeous!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sorry for the poor photos. The lighting in my apartment makes it really difficult to take anything decent.










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Sorry for the poor photos. The lighting in my apartment makes it really difficult to take anything decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done

Begging for the Patina get started


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Well done
> 
> Begging for the Latina get started


I'd like to see that Latina too!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> I'd like to see that Latina too!


Oh dear...

Ah...autocorrect


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Mike8 said:


> Here's a picture if the Colbalt Blue, next to Emerald Green.
> 
> View attachment 13830063





lxnastynotch93 said:


> Sorry for the poor photos. The lighting in my apartment makes it really difficult to take anything decent.


Thanks for the pics once again.

It seems the cobalt blue and midnight blue are almost identical in shade of blue?


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Gubro said:


> Did you receive an email from Zelos or FedEx?
> I got nothing. The Zelos website says fulfilled but that's all.
> I'm in the UK, so it might be DHL, but I got no tracking info.


FedEx. I did not set up an account on the Zelos website, if that makes any difference.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Sorry for the poor photos. The lighting in my apartment makes it really difficult to take anything decent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Midnight Blue looks awesome!

Curious, was it on the leather strap right out of the box, or did you change it?


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

moberf said:


> Gubro said:
> 
> 
> > Did you receive an email from Zelos or FedEx?
> ...


Cheers. I don't know if that makes a difference either, but I have a feeling, that it doesn't.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Mike8 said:


> Midnight Blue looks awesome!
> 
> Curious, was it on the leather strap right out of the box, or did you change it?


It comes on the rubber, and I put it on the leather. I feel the. Bronze color is just meant to be on a nice dark leather strap.

Also, the strap is made out of Horween leather!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

That deep blue is nice... hope the cobalt looks as good.



> Scheduled delivery:
> Friday 2/01/2019 by 10:30 am
> 
> IN TRANSIT
> SENNAN-SHI, JP


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> That deep blue is nice... hope the cobalt looks as good.
> 
> View attachment 13850223


I think my blue meteorite is on the same plane. Hopefully the 10:30am arrival time is accurate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Arrived in Oakland. No reason it shouldn't make it to Western Washington by tomorrow morning. :-!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww, yeeeeaaahhhhh...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

[Strap swap]


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 13852169
> 
> 
> View attachment 13852177
> ...


mconlonx -

Congrats, it looks great! Are you satisfied with color of the Colbalt Blue?

I ordered the Cobalt too but don't have a ship date yet.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Initial impressions. I should mention that I had a Mako V1 Bronze with anthracite dial and batman bezel. Scroll back far enough in this thread and you'll probably see a pic. Liked the watch, it was the first "real" watch I actually bought after finding WUS (and bronze divers!), but in the end, didn't like the batman bezel and Elshan said there were no spare bronze bezels to be had. So I sold it, understanding that the V2 would be coming along in December or so. Joined the Zelos FB page, signed up for the newsletter, and monitored this thread. Finally, announcement that V2 Bronze was up and ordered one same day. Since V1, my tastes shifted more toward a blue dial, so it ended up being the cobalt dial with bronze bezel... and am thankful it was a stock option

Smells like a new penny. 

The wood box is a bit better than the one that came with my Mako V1.

No springbar tool -- Horween leather strap has quick release springbars, but tropic strap does not. No biggie, I have a tool, anyway, but still...

Immediately swapped out to the leather strap and it is a winner. Love the feel and the darker brown color, which nicely complements the shiny-new bronze, and it is a thick, substantial strap.

Size of the watch on my 7" wrist is even better than I remember, and better than many other watches I've cycled through since then. Still a thick watch, but not as obtrusive as I remember. 

LOVE the bronze bezel. I actually wish the blue was a bit more "electric"/bright than what it is, but grooving on it, for sure, and not at all regretting the switch from anthracite. If there had been an option for Deep Blue with bronze bezel, I might have gone that way instead, but no real complaints about the cobalt color

Love the movement and adjustment, with a smooth screw-down crown (like the larger size of the V2, BTW), smooth winding action, easy quickset date, and time. Especially like the clicky, immediate date change at 12am. 

Bezel movement still as clicky and precise as I remember and the lume is outstanding.

Reviewers complain that the dial is too busy, but I do not find it that way at all -- didn't before, still don't. I do still wish the hands were a touch wider and maybe not bronze, but no watch is 100% perfect for everyone, and I've never heard of anyone else complaining about them, so maybe I will just shut the heck up. Still love the second-hand with lume and red tip. Lume is as phenomenal as ever, and now, having had a few watches with rather lackluster lume, really appreciate it. Signed and lumed crown = awesome; never had an issue with the V1 crown, V2 crown works a charm. The polished bezel edges and matching buckle detail is great. 

Over the top happy with this new Mako, looking forward to patina-ization.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mike8 said:


> Congrats, it looks great! Are you satisfied with color of the Colbalt Blue?


I am 92% satisfied with the color of the Cobalt blue. I would not have minded if it were darker, like I think the Deep Blue is, or lighter/more electric (danger there being over the edge into gaudy), but as a stand-alone thing, without comparing it to other dials, it really is very, very nice. Not regretting at all choosing Cobalt over Anthracite.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Looks awesome; thanks for sharing the great pics!! I’m still holding out to see some “real life” shots of the patina dial before I make my choice between it or the Cobalt Blue dial version. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

It’s on the truck.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

moberf said:


> View attachment 13852723


Looks great!

I like the all bronze look


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Blue meteorite just came in! Didn't quite make the 10:30 estimate, but not off by much

























































Quick first impressions, the meteorite is more subtle in person than I was expecting, but am very pleased with it. No bezel back play, and the blue is very nice. Crown action is very nice. The rubber is very pliable (will try the leather later). I don't notice the height as much as I thought either. Super pleased so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> Blue meteorite just came in!


Aw, man, that also looks great. Too many good choices...


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wearing my first Zelos. The Mako v1 on a strapcode endmill. Had it on a blu-shark NATO earlier this week, but I needed to have it on a bracelet. Just my preference.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

The lume on this thing makes me giggle.

Like mconlonx, I hoped the Cobalt were a touch lighter blue color. But it's all good, feels and looks great on the wrist.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

moberf said:


> The lume on this thing make me giggle.


The lume is truly fantastic. I am amazed at how easily it charges up too. It gets a flash of sunlight and then it is a torch!

Also I was initially a little disappointed in the meteorite not being as noticeable as I had hoped. Then I saw it in the sunlight. Damn this thing is pretty in the sunlight. Definitely worth the premium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Went in for the Green dial/bezel as well as the Cobalt blue/bronze bezel. 

Knowing it's the impending Lunar New Year, I don't expect it to arrive anytime soon. 

Nonetheless, happy with the purchases!


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

aguila9 said:


> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


V1 still looks great on a nato! Bronze is a great graduation of the mako to the next level, but the V1 doesn't lose anything by its introduction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine is running a bit fast. ~15/sec. Hopefully it will settle in. Idk, is that thing?
The part of my brain that enjoys looking at the watch and understanding it's mechanical nature doesn't mind this. The part that remembers being a navigator on a ship wishes it would be spot on.


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

Great stuff, keep the photos coming. I'm especially interested in blue meteorite...


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

Posted elsewhere about this, but homing in on a bronze or brass watch. Mako and Obris Morgan Nautilus 2 leading contenders. If Mako: Midnight Blue, Cobalt Blue, Anthracite, and Emerald Green *ALL* in play. Love all 4 but slightly leaning toward the blues. After all the outstanding picture posts here (*thank you for them, by the way!*), not making my decision any easier. Love the blue shades equally. Love the blue vs bronze bezel equally. Hey, at least I can't lose regardless of which way I go. Probably wouldn't actually do it, but would consider putting two blue choices in a hat or all four choices and letting luck decide.

Someone gave me advice to get bronze bezel since the material is what I'm going for. I agree... but I also love these gorgeous ceramic bezels, too. Arrgh - I'm not getting anywhere on this.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Has anyone here received the patina dial version yet? Been wanting to see pics of that one in the wild. 


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

MarkBishop said:


> Posted elsewhere about this, but homing in on a bronze or brass watch. Mako and Obris Morgan Nautilus 2 leading contenders. If Mako: Midnight Blue, Cobalt Blue, Anthracite, and Emerald Green *ALL* in play. Love all 4 but slightly leaning toward the blues. After all the outstanding picture posts here (*thank you for them, by the way!*), not making my decision any easier. Love the blue shades equally. Love the blue vs bronze bezel equally. Hey, at least I can't lose regardless of which way I go. Probably wouldn't actually do it, but would consider putting two blue choices in a hat or all four choices and letting luck decide.
> 
> Someone gave me advice to get bronze bezel since the material is what I'm going for. I agree... but I also love these gorgeous ceramic bezels, too. Arrgh - I'm not getting anywhere on this.


Here's my 2 pence because I had the exact some dilemma.

1)Orbis Morgan Nautilus vs Zelos Mako - Very subjective but i found the mako more aesthetically pleasing. I love the 46mm lug to lug in comparison to Orbis's 49.6. I find the Orbis dial uninspiring and i dislike the hands. I only like the bezel design but not enough to sway me. I also dislike that with a letter short it's Oris - like a bad replica. Anyways I think it was clear for me that i really liked the mako and the addition of the lume makes the whole deal sweeter. I think the bronze and blue combo is a no brainer. it just goes so well. The anthracite didn't appeal to me and i think although the green is nice, i prefer the tonal shift of the blue against the bronze. My preference is the blue meteorite actually. it's so unique but otherwise blue all the way.

2)Bezel - Ceramic vs Bronze - I find the bronze bezel really adds to the character especially when it patinas although some have said it's too much bronze, I disagree. I also think you're able to get a ceramic bezel in any other watch but you can't have a bronze bezel on a another watch unless it's a bronze watch.

So i would pick a bronze bezel with any of the blue dials from zelos mako family 
My dream combo in the mako would be the blue meteorite with bronze bezel.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

major75 said:


> Here's my 2 pence because I had the exact some dilemma.
> 
> 1)Orbis Morgan Nautilus vs Zelos Mako - Very subjective but i found the mako more aesthetically pleasing. I love the 46mm lug to lug in comparison to Orbis's 49.6. I find the Orbis dial uninspiring and i dislike the hands. I only like the bezel design but not enough to sway me. I also dislike that with a letter short it's Oris - like a bad replica. Anyways I think it was clear for me that i really liked the mako and the addition of the lume makes the whole deal sweeter. I think the bronze and blue combo is a no brainer. it just goes so well. The anthracite didn't appeal to me and i think although the green is nice, i prefer the tonal shift of the blue against the bronze. My preference is the blue meteorite actually. it's so unique but otherwise blue all the way.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the advice. Very, very appreciated. I was slightly leaning those directions. Still mulling, but this helps a ton!


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> As my hunt for a good teal strap continues, I've come across these so far:


Hm where is the first strap from? Interesting choice with bronze after it becomes a bit more rugged.


----------



## Pacific Time Standard (Jul 11, 2018)

I should have the black meteorite bronze on the way. Someone remind me if I forget to update on it!


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Pacific Time Standard said:


> Hm where is the first strap from? Interesting choice with bronze after it becomes a bit more rugged.


It's just a random stingray leather strap on eBay if I remember correctly. That was like 2 months ago though so I have no idea if the seller still has them or who the seller was.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

major75 said:


> Here's my 2 pence because I had the exact some dilemma.


I posted a Mako v. Nautilus opinion a few pages back. Basically the exact opposite of your reasons, aside from one -- I specifically like the plainer dials and hands, but dislike the scalloped bezel. Plus how stick-outy the crown is. And yes, it is too long, lug to lug, compared to the Mako.

Purely subjectively, I like the bronze bezel better. Had a V1 with batman bezel and decided to sell it on in favor of waiting for a V2 with bronze bezel. No regrets. At. All.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTW, I was seriously on the fence about Cobalt Blue vs. Midnight Blue and was this close >< to also getting a Midnight blue in hand to check out the difference, doing a bezel swap if need be. 

But the Cobalt Blue has definitely grown on me over the course of the weekend, and looking at pix of Midnight Blue on the Zelos website, if you take away the blue bezel, then the chapter ring and date wheel don't quite match the dial as well as they do with the Cobalt Blue, and I'm not sure I'd be any happier with that disparity, lacking the complementary bezel insert. 

So in the end, I'm very pleased with my bronze bezel Cobalt Blue Mako V2 -- bronze bezel trumps darker blue dial.


----------



## MarkBishop (Feb 7, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> BTW, I was seriously on the fence about Cobalt Blue vs. Midnight Blue and was this close >< to also getting a Midnight blue in hand to check out the difference, doing a bezel swap if need be.
> 
> But the Cobalt Blue has definitely grown on me over the course of the weekend, and looking at pix of Midnight Blue on the Zelos website, if you take away the blue bezel, then the chapter ring and date wheel don't quite match the dial as well as they do with the Cobalt Blue, and I'm not sure I'd be any happier with that disparity, lacking the complementary bezel insert.
> 
> So in the end, I'm very pleased with my bronze bezel Cobalt Blue Mako V2 -- bronze bezel trumps darker blue dial.


I had read your comparison post before asking for more. Liked the opinions in it as well as the recent extra feedback, too. Thanks so much!


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Also I just had my first customer service experience with Elshan and I am very pleased with the experience! About a day after I received my blue meteorite mako I noticed that the triangle marker at 3 o'clock was crooked. I sent him an email with a picture and he told me that he would send out a replacement next week (apparently it is closed for the lunar new year). He said once I get the new one and am happy with it he will send a return label for my current mako. He was very friendly and responded within a few days. Could not have asked for a better experience!

And in case anyone was curious about the crooked marker (my phone was having issues focusing when taking a closeup picture, so sorry) 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Elshan has excellent customer service! Glad he sorted it out for you. I have had similar experiences with him. Highly recommended.


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

Does anyone know if this will fit on a 20mm helm canvas? I am concerned the short lugs may not fit such a thick band.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Wish I got my order in a week earlier...dying waiting for my Mako to ship!


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Another Zelos Mako "victim" here. One quick question for the bronze case owners: does the buckle, or the case edges, leave green stains on the wrist after patina will kick in? Not that would be a major problem, just curious.


----------



## Wakamatsu (Sep 10, 2016)

Swissie said:


> Another Zelos Mako "victim" here. One quick question for the bronze case owners: does the buckle, or the case edges, leave green stains on the wrist after patina will kick in? Not that would be a major problem, just curious.


I don't have any kind of skin reaction to bronze but it's individual to an extent.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Has anyone received the “patina” dial version yet?


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Bloom said:


> Has anyone received the "patina" dial version yet?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


I've got it on order (10 days ago). Will post a few pics when it arrives. I don't know when that will be, having ordered just before lunar new year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

pherble said:


> I've got it on order (10 days ago). Will post a few pics when it arrives. I don't know when that will be, having ordered just before lunar new year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Really looking forward to seeing pics of this version.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Wakamatsu said:


> I don't have any kind of skin reaction to bronze but it's individual to an extent.


Thanks


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

dp


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Bloom said:


> Gotcha. Really looking forward to seeing pics of this version.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Received tracking number yesterday, but it still shows just label printed. I expect I'll get a delivery date later today (tomorrow morning HK time).


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Received tracking number about midnight last night, shows anticipated ship date the 12th and "Scheduled delivery" by 10:30 AM on the 13th. Really amazing considering it's a 9,500 mile (literally the other side of the world) delivery distance. I'll keep an eye on the tracking tomorrow but sounds like a good reason to work from home Wednesday.

Hope the impending eastern MA snowstorm doesn't cause a delay.


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Mike8 said:


> Received tracking number about midnight last night, shows anticipated ship date the 12th and "Scheduled delivery" by 10:30 AM on the 13th. Really amazing considering it's a 9,500 mile (literally the other side of the world) delivery distance. I'll keep an eye on the tracking tomorrow but sounds like a good reason to work from home Wednesday.
> 
> Hope the impending eastern MA snowstorm doesn't cause a delay.


May I ask when did you place the order?


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Swissie said:


> May I ask when did you place the order?


May not be what you're looking for but I placed mine on 1/28 and it is still showing unfulfilled in my account.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

basso4735 said:


> Swissie said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask when did you place the order?
> ...


Order placed on the 27th, status changed to "fulfilled" on the 29th. Received Fedex tracking number notice Sunday the 10th which provided a 13th delivery date. There's been no change with that tracking number today, FedEx doesn't indicate receipt of package.

With it already being February 13th in Singapore (13 hrs. ahead of Eastern time), I won't hold my breath that I'll see a delivery by 10:30 tomorrow.


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

basso4735 said:


> May not be what you're looking for but I placed mine on 1/28 and it is still showing unfulfilled in my account.


That's exactly what I'm looking for, so I'll stop checking my order status every two hours. Thank you so much.


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)

Mike8 said:


> Order placed on the 27th, status changed to "fulfilled" on the 29th. Received Fedex tracking number notice Sunday the 10th which provided a 13th delivery date. There's been no change with that tracking number today, FedEx doesn't indicate receipt of package.
> 
> With it already being February 13th in Singapore (13 hrs. ahead of Eastern time), I won't hold my breath that I'll see a delivery by 10:30 tomorrow.


Thanks a lot |>


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Mike8 said:


> Order placed on the 27th, status changed to "fulfilled" on the 29th. Received Fedex tracking number notice Sunday the 10th which provided a 13th delivery date. There's been no change with that tracking number today, FedEx doesn't indicate receipt of package.
> 
> With it already being February 13th in Singapore (13 hrs. ahead of Eastern time), I won't hold my breath that I'll see a delivery by 10:30 tomorrow.


I have the same detail, from my Jan 28 order, ostensibly because they began shipping after coming back from holiday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

It is what it is.

Besides, Zelos was transparent on delivery expectations. From each Mako V2 colorway item description on the website:

"Production has finished but please allow for 2-3 weeks for orders to go out once placed."

3 weeks would be Feb 17th to me.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Well I received the shipment notification on Monday, expected pick up was yesterday with a delivery today. It was not picked up yesterday, and given the fact, that it's almost 8 pm in Singapore now, it will not happen today either. That means, I will not have it today, and not even tomorrow. Best case scenario is Friday.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Trying the blue meteorite out on a BluShark AlphaPremier Blue nato today. The stainless steel hardware on the nato isn't ideal with the bronze watch, but what can I say, I love natos.

Also I got a "label is printed" FedEx update for my replacement Mako (this one has had a crooked marker as I mentioned in an earlier post). Also I asked Elshan about purchasing a second tang and buckle and he said I could just keep the one from my current Mako when the next one comes in. Once again, I am blown away by Elshan's customer service

Edit, somehow forgot to include pictures
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

My cobalt arrived Feb 4 and it's been running -5 sec/day, I would've preferred it to be +5, but running within 5 is still pretty good. 

I was always worried about the dial being too "busy", but I think it just appears that way in photos. Doesn't seem to be an issue when it's on the wrist/in real life. Dial just comes together nicely somehow...


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Woolrich said:


> View attachment 13888289


 Where is the strap coming from?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like that strap, too, and would like an idea as well.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

pherble said:


> I have the same detail, from my Jan 28 order, ostensibly because they began shipping after coming back from holiday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Arrived today.

I got the Bronze Patina Dial version. I'll try to take some better pictures tomorrow.























A few thoughts. The wrist presence is slightly larger than the Borealis Adraga I've been wearing this week. I think it is due to the Mako's more blocky profile, even though the Adraga is 40.5 MM vs Mako's 40 MM. I've been considering getting a great white or hammerhead because I do like a slightly larger watch but this is heavy so I may end up deciding that the Mako is just fine. Regarding the Bronze Patina Dial, it looks like wood or heavily brushed finish metal but I wouldn't say it brings bronze to mind when you can compare the case to the dial immediately. I like brown dials though so it is fine for me. If you have OCD you might twitch a bit in that the brushing pattern of the dial veers very slightly (about half the width of an hour pip) from the top of the dial to the bottom, but I don't have OCD and I might twitch more at something that is supposed to be looking aged being so exactly aligned vertically. The alignment of the chapter ring and hour pips is excellent and the rotation of the bezel is nice and clean but aligned well with the chapter ring inside. Lastly, something I never noticed in pictures...the seconds hand has a tiny red end that sweeps over the minutes on the chapter ring, a nice detail.

Comparing the leather strap to the strap on the Adraga, the one on the Adraga is softer and wider at 22mm, and the one on the Mako is 20mm tapering. Both have a nice look but the softness of the Adraga's wears more comfortably. Of course this is initial impressions and the band will wear in over time.

The screw in crown seems a good size but I never had experience with the original Mako's. the winding is curiously "thick" like it is going through molasses and I can't feel any clicking as it winds. As you screw it in, that "thick" feel kind of makes you unclear as to whether it is screwing in correctly because of a lack of positive feedback until it is tight. The day/date and time setting doesn't have that feel. The day change over is immediate as the hour hand passes 12.

All in all, I like the Mako 2 very much and have no disappointments. I intended to keep both it and the Adraga for the long run so I look forward to how they both break in, age, patina and gain personality as my son and I wear them.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

FYI, Zelos website now has countdown clock running on Mako V2 Bronze launch price. As of right now 3 days and 11 hrs. before launch price ends.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

And only 3 (three) Bronze Patina models remaining.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

My package was picked up overnight. According to FedEx, the delivery is scheduled for tomorrow. Amazing, how quick it is once it gets moving.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Swissie said:


> Another Zelos Mako "victim" here. One quick question for the bronze case owners: does the buckle, or the case edges, leave green stains on the wrist after patina will kick in? Not that would be a major problem, just curious.


In my case it stopped leaving the green stain once it was patinated.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Starting to get jealous here. Order still unfulfilled and no tracking .


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

Gubro said:


> Where is the strap coming from?


Canvas with leather backing, does not have quick release. Decent option for $10, but delivery time is 4-6 weeks depending on where you're located.

aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Canvas-Genuine-leather-inner-Watchband-Canvas-Two-Parts-Watch-Strap-18mm-20mm-22mm-24mm/32532059490.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.29684c4dfFt8AG


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Woolrich said:


> Gubro said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the strap coming from?
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

I’m hoping to get the full bronze and meteorite dialed mako. Hope Elshan can sort out something for me before the launch price deadlines elapses.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Sent an email to Elshan to find out the status of my order. He mentioned next week, when the factories re-open. Sharing this as you might be in the same boat as me (or rather, our watches).


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

jamesezra said:


> Sent an email to Elshan to find out the status of my order. He mentioned next week, when the factories re-open. Sharing this as you might be in the same boat as me (or rather, our watches).


Was about to post the same thing. Good news!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

basso4735 said:


> Was about to post the same thing. Good news!


Really looking forward to them!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

pherble said:


> Arrived today.
> 
> I got the Bronze Patina Dial version. I'll try to take some better pictures tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Pherble, any other pics or impressions you can share of this one now that you had it for a few days? Mine isn't supposed to ship until next week (at the earliest) so I'm living vicariously through the other Mako 2 patina dial owners.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Arrival at 9:17 AM. Haven't set time or date yet in these pics. Picture conditions: by the window on an overcast, rainy day in Eastern MA. 




















To provide a size perspective, here's the Mako next to the Nighthawk I was wearing when the Mako arrived. 








The Cobalt Blue appears darker/deeper than on website photo but it looks great. To confirm a spring bar tool is NOT included and is not listed in package contents on website.

Last note: the caseback numbers this as watch 82 of 100, if Zelos sends out watches in sequence, their may be only 18 left in this color.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks great! I actually like the darker/muted blue.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Bloom said:


> Pherble, any other pics or impressions you can share of this one now that you had it for a few days? Mine isn't supposed to ship until next week (at the earliest) so I'm living vicariously through the other Mako 2 patina dial owners.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...







































On the second to last pic that little droplet mark on the inside of the lugs is a green patina starting (just from shoveling and getting snow and snow melt salt on it).


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Is it me or does the second hand have a slightly more white lume than the other hands and pips?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

pherble said:


> View attachment 13893713
> 
> View attachment 13893717
> 
> ...


Wow pherble, those photos are awesome!! They totally show the patina dial in much greater detail than I've previously seen, and solidify my decision in getting this version over the (beautiful) cobalt blue dial. Thanks for posting these. I think once the watch gets some good patina going on, it's going to be really, really sweet when paired with the patina dial. Can't wait for mine to arrive!!

As for the seconds hand lume pip, now that you mention it, it does indeed look a shade brighter than the hands. Strange, but not a big deal in the bigger scheme of things.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

pherble said:


> Is it me or does the second hand have a slightly more white lume than the other hands and pips?


I believe you're right. The seconds hands used white BGW9 as opposed to the mint C3 on the hands and dial.

Also that bronze dial is funky!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

boatswain said:


> I believe you're right. The seconds hands used white BGW9 as opposed to the mint C3 on the hands and dial.
> 
> Also that bronze dial is funky!


Ha!! Funky as in good?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

pherble said:


> Is it me or does the second hand have a slightly more white lume than the other hands and pips?


The second hand is BGW9 lume whereas the hour and minute hands are C3. Therefore the second hand glows blue, the hour and minute hands glow green.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Ooops, I wasn't quick enough...
To add something, the C3 glows brighter and longer, so you really want the C3 to be on the hour and minute hands.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Ha!! Funky as in good?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Yah funky good!


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Ok, I just opened the box and wow! Smaller than expected, but that is good.
It's a freaking torch!
More tomorrow.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Cobalt Blue in direct indoor sunlight.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone buying from the UK, I was charged with £27 by FedEx. £15 import charge, £12 handling fee.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone get a shipping notification? Still waiting on mine.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

I'm also waiting for a shipping notification...


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

major75 said:


> I'm also waiting for a shipping notification...


Here's my timeline to help you estimate the arrival once the notification comes through:
Jan 18 Placed order
Jan 27 FedEx notification "shipment is scheduled"
Jan 30 FedEx "shipment picked up"
Feb 4 Received
17 calendar days or 13 business days

I am guessing there's a slight delay due to holidays for Lunar New Year (Feb 5).


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

I placed the order on the 24th January, the status changed to fulfilled on the 29th. CNY came, so the shipping notification came on the 11th of February. The package was picked up on the 14th and was delivered here in the UK on the 15th.


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Pics of it didn't happen. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Shipped!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Still awaiting for my shipping notification


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

OK, after spending a bit of time with my new toy, here are my first impressions:
As I wrote earlier, I was also affected by the CNY delays, so I got the Mako 3 weeks after ordering it.
Funny enough, FedEx only picked up the package 3 days after the shipping label was created. Once it was in their hands, I got it delivered within 1 day. From Singapore to the UK, that is impressive.
The packaging was what I expected after watching a lot of reviews on youtube. Nice wooden box, pleather watch roll in that. One extra horween leather strap, and comes with the tropic rubber band on the watch head. The band is very soft, and very easy to wear. It is on the smaller side though. My wrist is just under 7 inches, and I have about and inch and a half remaining. For me it is perfect, but people with larger wrists might find it a bit short.
The watch is a beaty though. The 40 mm size is just perfect for my wrist, and there is no overhang at all.
The height is not an issue. I know it sounds scary, that it is over 15 mm in height, but on the wrist it doesn't feel like that. I would say, it can fit under a loose cuff.
I am used to wear larger watches (the last one I used for a longer period was a Spinnaker Bradner, that is 42 mm), and this one is just so nice.
The watch started to grow a patina straight away. I am not doing anything to speed it up, but after just a couple of hours I can see the process started. I am hoping for a nice patina.
I can not say anything about the accuracy yet, I will come back in a couple of days for this.
The crown is easy to handle, the winding is a bit more stiff than expected, but nothing wrong with it actually.
I ordered the anthracite version, can not wait to have some patina on the watch, it will go with it perfectly.
The lume is just out of this world. It really is like a torch!
I have no problems with the extra indices at 12, 3 and 9 o'clock and LOVE the red tip on the seconds hand.
All in all I am in love. I will come back with updates later.
Oh, the custom charges were £27.17 for the watch.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Just got my replacement blue meteorite mako! (The first one had a crooked triangle at 3 o'clock) I will email Elshan later today about sending back the original. Having the two side by sides it is cool to see what just a few weeks of patina looks like compared to virgin bronze. Also seeing that the two meteorite dials next to each other and seeing that they truly are unique is really cool! Also my new on is #73/75, and on the website it does say there is only one blue meteorite left! Overall my customer service experience with Elshan has been phenomenal!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Quick photos of the lume. It is amazing.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Shipping notification received. It's on the way.


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

I've ended up ordering a bronze bezel blue dial variant. Worth noting I had some assistance from Elshan in doing so and his customer service is great!


----------



## jonfarside (Feb 21, 2019)

Just discovered Zelos. Sad that I missed the lower prices but I've just ordered a teal Mako from a reseller for $550. Hopefully I can make it work with my 6" wrist.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

jonfarside said:


> Just discovered Zelos. Sad that I missed the lower prices but I've just ordered a teal Mako from a reseller for $550. Hopefully I can make it work with my 6" wrist.


I'm sure it will be ok for your wrist, it is not a big watch.
What size watches did you wear in the past?


----------



## jonfarside (Feb 21, 2019)

Gubro said:


> I'm sure it will be ok for your wrist, it is not a big watch.
> What size watches did you wear in the past?


I've only regularly worn smaller watches. Current rotation is a Seiko 5 SN805 (37mm) and the new Timex Marlin (34mm). I tried out a 42mm Hamilton Khaki Pilot at a local store which appeared too large, so I'm thinking 40mm is as large as I can pull off.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

jonfarside said:


> I've only regularly worn smaller watches. Current rotation is a Seiko 5 SN805 (37mm) and the new Timex Marlin (34mm). I tried out a 42mm Hamilton Khaki Pilot at a local store which appeared too large, so I'm thinking 40mm is as large as I can pull off.


I think the Mako is of a smaller size. The average diver watch is definitely bigger.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Gubro said:


> I think the Mako is of a smaller size. The average diver watch is definitely bigger.


I think with the smaller lug to lug size helps it wear smaller than most other 40mm watches. Plus a dive watch will wear smaller than an equivalent diameter field watch because of the smaller dial diameter. I think the mako wears fantastic for my tastes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonfarside (Feb 21, 2019)

badgerracer said:


> I think with the smaller lug to lug size helps it wear smaller than most other 40mm watches. Plus a dive watch will wear smaller than an equivalent diameter field watch because of the smaller dial diameter. I think the mako wears fantastic for my tastes


That's good to hear. It seems most divers are rather large so if the Mako won't look good on me, probably no divers will. For reference I found a 40mm Timex T2N638 that I used to wear regularly:
View attachment 13922893


Lug to lug measures 47.5mm, while the Mako is 46 so it may just work. I'll post a wrist shot with the Mako once it's in hand.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Mine just landed at home, will swing by during lunch to check it out. Shipping was so fast once FedEx got a hold of it.


----------



## Roach66 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mine arrived today. Not much new I can add after 101 pages of this thread. I wanted to show a comparison between the Mako and Hammerhead. Overall I like the dimensions of the Mako better. The Mako is far more comfortable on my 7" wrist. The Mako dial is really busy, but I can deal with that. The crown is really small on the Mako. I can't imagine it being smaller on the V1. That must be difficult to live with.

I considered the patina dial, but went with the cobalt blue instead. The patina dial seems a little muted, much like my grey dial Hammerhead. I like a little pop of color, especially once bronze starts to take on a little patina. I doubt my Hammerhead with get much wrist time in the near future.

I have a lot of 20mm tapered straps that will work with this watch. Tough decisions!

Overall, this watch is a win, especially considering the price.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Great choice! Even with my 8.25" wrist I find the Mako a perfect fit, As a matter of fact I can't seem to take it off much.









Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

I think this is one of the most interesting watches I own now, so cool!









Also agree on the crown, can't imagine it smaller! Takes a while to unscrew too, seems like a lot of threads compared to my Seikos but not a big deal.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Received mine today however disappointed. I went for the blue meteorite dial. Box arrived broken (No biggie but started with a bad first impression). 12 o clock marker was very crooked (I think someone else on this forum also had the same issue). 8 o clock marker was damaged with a mark and dial had a mark mark/dust on it between 8 and 9 o clock markers.
Unsurprisingly Elshan is a boss and amazing at customer service. Has offer to send a replacement and send the old watch back once I'm happy.


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

Edit: oops double post

Double Edit: .... me i'm dumb.


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

View attachment 13929499

Got mine and couldn't be happier!


----------



## jonfarside (Feb 21, 2019)

Received the teal Mako today. Not too bad on my 6" wrist! I'm a sucker for teal.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Got my two today! Wow. That blue.


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

jamesezra said:


> Got my two today! Wow. That blue.


Nice! Looks great. Where did you get that strap with the light brown stitching?


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

jamesezra said:


> Got my two today! Wow. That blue.


Nice! Looks great. Where did you get that strap with the light brown stitching?


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments!
I got it customised through Bakeka (Re: https://bakekastraps1.wordpress.com). Look for Alfio, he's a great chap.

The strap was used on my previous anthracite mako bronze v1 but has since been laying dormant as I sold that.
Looks like it has a new home now 



Woolrich said:


> Nice! Looks great. Where did you get that strap with the light brown stitching?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Mine says hello!!









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Guys, what about the accuracy? Mine is running pretty slow...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Gubro said:


> Guys, what about the accuracy? Mine is running pretty slow...


Mine is running about -8 slow since yesterday.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Has anyone done a “forced” patina on their Mako 2 yet?


Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

Mine has been a consistent -5


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Gonna miss the shiny bits when it patinas


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I no longer own this watch but I forced patina my v1 using the vinegar fume technique demonstrated by someone earlier in this thread.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

househalfman said:


> I no longer own this watch but I forced patina my v1 using the vinegar fume technique demonstrated by someone earlier in this thread.


That looks (looked) really good!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Ordered a Mako V2 bronze w/cobalt dial over the weekend. Hoping it ships quickly! I can’t wait to get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

I have had my Mako for a week now. It looks great and is starting to patina as I live on the coast in Australia. 

My question is how accurate are your watches?
Mine runs 15 seconds slow a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaito Takaki (May 15, 2018)

Mine is a Zelos Mako 2 meteorite with stainless steel, which was bought nearly 01 year ago. It runs approximately at +11s/day without any service/regulation. I think it is quite acceptable


----------



## JeffL (Jun 6, 2006)

Grey and Blue is nice.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

tt_aidanbv said:


> I have had my Mako for a week now. It looks great and is starting to patina as I live on the coast in Australia.
> 
> My question is how accurate are your watches?
> Mine runs 15 seconds slow a day.
> ...


Mine (second one) runs +3s/d. I think that's pretty good.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

My Mako V1 is running about 3-7 seconds slow a day. When I first bought it it was consistently +3-5 seconds per day until it took a very bad fall and that's where it's been since.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

V2 -8 s/d


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine is running +7/day.

I'm surprised at how fast the patina is coming along. 






















I was in the "divers shouldn't have leather straps" camp but have since converted, at least for this diver. While I think the supplied rubber strap looks great on the steel case, I didn't like the look with mine. The thickness and antiquing of the supplied leather fits this bronze case better, imo. I'll switch to the tropic strap come kayaking/swimming season.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

Anyone know where one can buy a very similar strap to the leather one that comes with the Mako? I know it’s Horween but the thickness and size is perfect, would like one for my Sarb.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

basso4735 said:


> Anyone know where one can buy a very similar strap to the leather one that comes with the Mako? I know it's Horween but the thickness and size is perfect, would like one for my Sarb.


You in the states? I have two that I got with my Mako's. To small for my wrist.

I'll gladly snail mail them to you.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

aguila9 said:


> You in the states? I have two that I got with my Mako's. To small for my wrist.
> 
> I'll gladly snail mail them to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Appreciate the offer, but I'm far too lazy to source the right size buckle and tang.


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

My wife has claimed the Mako... says it matches those bracelet thingys... but it’s all good, I’m counting this as “one out”, so I can buy another watch!


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Woolrich said:


> My wife has claimed the Mako... says it matches those bracelet thingys... but it's all good, I'm counting this as "one out", so I can buy another watch!


LOL good thinking!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Woolrich said:


> My wife has claimed the Mako... says it matches those bracelet thingys... but it's all good, I'm counting this as "one out", so I can buy another watch!


Always good to share


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Woolrich said:


> My wife has claimed the Mako... says it matches those bracelet thingys... but it's all good, I'm counting this as "one out", so I can buy another watch!


Use it as an excuse to buy another watch then reclaim your watch back anyways . Don't share my watches. My precious !!!! Tricksy one !


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Gubro said:


> Guys, what about the accuracy? Mine is running pretty slow...


About minus 3 sec/day on mine so far. I've worn it pretty much 24/7 since Feb. 15th, only a few nights off wrist since then, and have not let the reserve run to stop. I'm satisfied with this result other than, if I had a choice, I wish it were 3 seconds plus on the principal that it's better to be early than late.

Using Watch Check app to get the accuracy number and reset a new time period this morning to account for Daylight Savings today.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Got my bronze w/cobalt dial yesterday! I'm obsessed with the lume. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

norsairius said:


> Got my bronze w/cobalt dial yesterday! I'm obsessed with the lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great lume shots


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Anyone having winding/power reserve issues with their V2 Mako?

I wear mine in rotation with others. Sometimes it does not see use for up to a week or so. Usual procedure is to adjust the date/time, give it 40 hand-winds, and get on with my day. Usually wear it for up to 8 hrs, and then it gets swapped out for something else. 

I wore it Tuesday -- usual setting/startup routine -- and Wednesday, when I checked it out, it had stopped. Curious, since I know it has way more than <24hrs reserve. So I set the time, give it a good wind, maybe 80 winds, total, and at the end of the day, before swapping it back out, I gave it another few dozens of winds, just to be sure. This AM, same thing, stopped watch. 

Hmm. So today I'll be paying a bit more attention, and we'll see where things are at tomorrow. If it is stopped again, will be contacting Zelos about warranty coverage. 

Anyone else experiencing the same? Is this a known, common thing with the Selitta movement?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Anyone else experiencing the same? Is this a known, common thing with the Selitta movement?


[UTFSE]

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/sw-200-power-reserve-problem-insights-4818345-2.html

Uh-oh...


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Anyone else experiencing the same? Is this a known, common thing with the Selitta movement?


No and doesn't sound normal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Removed watch at 5pm yesterday. I made it a point to utilize the automatic winding throughout the day -- lots of exaggerated wrist movement, sometimes removing the watch and moving it to wind more. 

Watch stopped at 9:12. Four hour reserve is "not good," right...?

Email in with Elshan to arrange for warranty service...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

mconlonx,

I had a similar issue. Received watch Feb 15th and pretty much wore it 24/7, on Feb 23rd happened to check the time around 9:00 PM and the watch had stopped at 8:45 PM. So reset the time, wound the crown a little and gave it a little Seiko shuffle. It started up again. About 40 minutes later looked at it and it had stopped again , showing a time of around 9:15 PM. Did the same thing, reset, wind, shuffle and it started up again. It hasn't done it since.

I did send Elshan an email the next day describing what happened and he responded, within 10 hrs, and said that if it occurred again to let him know and he would "send out a new replacement to you.". 

To date, it hasn't happened again. And, when it did happen nothing unusual preceded the stopping, I didn't drop the watch or impact it on any surfaces.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Removed watch at 5pm yesterday. I made it a point to utilize the automatic winding throughout the day -- lots of exaggerated wrist movement, sometimes removing the watch and moving it to wind more.
> 
> Watch stopped at 9:12. Four hour reserve is "not good," right...?
> 
> Email in with Elshan to arrange for warranty service...


Oops, apologies for the double post. Mike


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Removed watch at 5pm yesterday. I made it a point to utilize the automatic winding throughout the day -- lots of exaggerated wrist movement, sometimes removing the watch and moving it to wind more.
> 
> Watch stopped at 9:12. Four hour reserve is "not good," right...?
> 
> Email in with Elshan to arrange for warranty service...


mconlonx,

I had a similar issue. Received watch Feb 15th and pretty much wore it 24/7, on Feb 23rd happened to check the time around 9:00 PM and the watch had stopped at 8:45 PM. So reset the time, wound the crown a little and gave it a little Seiko shuffle. It started up again. About 40 minutes later looked at it and it had stopped again , showing a time of around 9:15 PM. Did the same thing, reset, wind, shuffle and it started up again. It hasn't done it since.

I did send Elshan an email the next day describing what happened and he responded, within 10 hrs, and said that if it occurred again to let him know and he would "send out a new replacement to you.".

To date, it hasn't happened again. And, when it did happen nothing unusual preceded the stopping, I didn't drop the watch or impact it on any surfaces.

Good luck.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mike8 said:


> And, when it did happen nothing unusual preceded the stopping, I didn't drop the watch or impact it on any surfaces.


Same here - no notable drop, impact, or damage done to it. Just normal, if sporadic use. *shrug* We'll see how it plays out -- I can certainly live without it for a bit if it needs to go back for inspection/service. Just as long as I end up with a working watch. Because otherwise, I really love it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Zelos service is pretty great. I'm sure you will be looked after. Though it is frustrating to have a new watch not working properly. That sucks.

Good luck!


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Just as long as I end up with a working watch. Because otherwise, I really love it.


Agreed, just sitting here admiring the lume on mine while watching TV.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

TV and checking out the helm website and seeing that two of the new Komodo models have already sold out after only 2 hours.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mike8 said:


> TV and checking out the helm website and seeing that two of the new Komodo models have already sold out after only 2 hours.


I checked the Zelos website yesterday and was surprised/not surprised to see that many models of the new V2 bronze Makos are also sold out...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bloom said:


> Sent from a van down by the river...


Looks great!

I love that vertical dial texture


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I love that vertical dial texture


Thanks!! I really had a hard time deciding on this one, as the color and texture on the Cobalt Blue look so nice. In the end however, I took a chance with this one because it's "different". I also think the dial on this one compliments the patina really well.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Bloom said:


> Sent from a van down by the river...


Very nice!

Looks great. Is that forced patina on the case? If yes, how? I prefer the bronze patina to be a deep brown (like the photo from the Zelos website) versus the greenish patinas.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> Anyone having winding/power reserve issues with their V2 Mako?
> 
> I wear mine in rotation with others. Sometimes it does not see use for up to a week or so. Usual procedure is to adjust the date/time, give it 40 hand-winds, and get on with my day. Usually wear it for up to 8 hrs, and then it gets swapped out for something else.
> 
> ...


I have very basic knowledge regarding movements, but I have read a few times that ETA/Selitta 2824 handwinding should be kept to a bare minimum. Handwinding should be used as an initial kickstarter and that's it, let your wrist do the work . Apparently the winding gears are quite fragile, unlike mechanical watches which are more robust.

Perhaps someone more knowledgeable than me can elaborate.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

tt_aidanbv said:


> I have had my Mako for a week now. It looks great and is starting to patina as I live on the coast in Australia.
> 
> My question is how accurate are your watches?
> Mine runs 15 seconds slow a day.
> ...


The accuracy of mine is probably the biggest negative as it's running 16 seconds slow a day. I keep hoping it will get better but so far no luck.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

Just did a bunch of weeding with my Mako (my backyard is a weed forest). I feel like the dirt flying everywhere while I weed accelerates the patina as it always looks more developed after weeding compared to before. The downside is that breaking a sweat results in the green residue on my wrist. Still in love with my Mako though. My wife caught me just staring at the light reflecting off the bronze hands last night! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Bloom said:


>


This looks really nice. I wasn't a fan of the patina dial until I saw this. What method did you use to force the case patina? Strap is aces too!


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

moberf said:


> This looks really nice. I wasn't a fan of the patina dial until I saw this. What method did you use to force the case patina? Strap is aces too!


I use a company called Alchemy Lab Custom for my bronze watches. Dan does a fantastic job, and his prices are reasonable. Give him a shout, and tell him I sent you!!

As for the strap, believe it or not I got it at Cheapest NATO Straps awhile ago. It's definitely one of my favorites because it's got some "patinaesque" colors going on.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

As a side note, I'm really digging the "Patina" dial; in some light it looks like tree bark, and other light, it takes on a gold or pyrite appearance and texture.










Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Why do wristwatch makers make dials, chapter rings, or rehauts like that above which show seconds (or minutes) divided into fourths or fifths_*?*_


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Because it looks nice.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

FYI, Zelos came through with warranty coverage--I will be sent a new watch, and if satisfactory, will return the defective one. Couldn't ask for better customer service, but apparently this is pretty much the norm with Elshan. I'd have been happy to return the original watch for replacement or repair, and this resolution is a level better than that. Luckily, I hadn't really built up any serious patina on the first one...


----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

4 week update, the natural patina is coming along. It is my second favorite watch, after my Adraga, but I can't help but wonder if I'd like a great white better. I'll give it another 60 days and decide if I want to trade up or not.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

A'ight, it's here, warranty replacement Mako V2. Zelos customer service is to be commended; Elshan was a delight to work with, which I understand is the norm. Thrilled to get this watch back in rotation, after less than a week to resolve the warranty issue, including shipping to east coast USA from Hong Kong.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

mconlonx said:


> A'ight, it's here, warranty replacement Mako V2. Zelos customer service is to be commended; Elshan was a delight to work with, which I understand is the norm. Thrilled to get this watch back in rotation, after less than a week to resolve the warranty issue, including shipping to east coast USA from Hong Kong.
> 
> View attachment 13995513


Looks great!!

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

Watching the patina develop on this watch really ups your attachment to it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

sorry double post.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Elshan was very kind to send me a replacement (for my blue meteorite with crooked marker) however i decided to keep the original as i prefered the colour and pattern on it. The meteorite dials really are unique. One of the best customer services I have had.

Been noticing if i handwind, my PR is 44 hours however I can only get a PR of 30 ish hours if I leave it to autowind even wearing the watch for 3-4 days. Obviously this isn't a problem as 30 hours is more than enough to it to not stop during the night however i was just wondering if anyone can shine any light on whether this is typical of the SW200 movements or if anyone else has experienced the same?


----------



## SkemboMatt (Jan 31, 2018)

*Zelos Mako*

Has anyone changed out the bezel insurt? I've got a V1 "Batman" Bronze. I'd like to swap for a 12hr bezel but not sure of the dimensions of the insurt. Any intel would be appreciated.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

*Zelos Mako *

This thread has been surprisingly quite so figured I might try and wake it up. Almost never wear a dress shirt to work but decided I would today. The mako just barely fits under my cuff, but it does fit! Still I heard on the Zelos Horizon GMT thread that Elshan was talking about making the V3 Mako thinner. If that is the case then I would very likely sell mine and grab the V3

EDIT: forgot the pic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



badgerracer said:


> This thread has been surprisingly quite so figured I might try and wake it up. Almost never wear a dress shirt to work but decided I would today. The mako just barely fits under my cuff, but it does fit! Still I heard on the Zelos Horizon GMT thread that Elshan was talking about making the V3 Mako thinner. If that is the case then I would very likely sell mine and grab the V3
> 
> EDIT: forgot the pic
> 
> ...


A thinner Mako would be


----------



## Digital_1 (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

Does anyone know if Elshan is planning a V3 for the Mako?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



Digital_1 said:


> Does anyone know if Elshan is planning a V3 for the Mako?


Ask him? He responds to email and FB.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



Digital_1 said:


> Does anyone know if Elshan is planning a V3 for the Mako?


He told me at Windup that he's planning a thinner case for the Mako V3.

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



thejollywatcher said:


> He told me at Windup that he's planning a thinner case for the Mako V3.
> 
> Wrist: 6.5" flat
> 
> Sent from the Talk of Tapa


If they make a thinner mako I will be really tempted to sell my V2 and buy it. Right now my Mako is my go to "fun watch" but I am debating about selling it because of how chunky it is. I would happily take a lower water resistance if Elshan get get the thickness closer to what it is on the Horizon GMT. Maybe he could even get it a bit thinner as the SW200 isn't as thick as the GMT ETA movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mindhybrid (Dec 24, 2015)

*Zelos Mako Diving review and questions*

Good evening everyone. Hope you're all enjoying your Makos as much as I have in the last week, and yes this is precisely the reason for this specific review.

In the past week the Mako has accompanied me on 6 dives in the Mediterranean. If you'd like to know more and see some pictures please, keep on reading.

To begin with it must be said that I've had the Mako for approximately 1 month now. 
Here it is brand new, shining and sparkling. It's accuracy was about -7, -8 a day which is not too bad.

































Previous to the dives it was exposed to salt water for approximately 5-6 hours on one occasion when I went paddle boarding on the Jurassic Coast in Dorset (for those thinking of travelling to the UK I highly recommend it, for more details Google will be your best friend). That was the first time some "proper" patina developed. What I did notice then was that despite the patina appearing after another 5 hours from the last exposure when I had a shower with the watch on, most of the patina disappeared (more on this below).

Use underwater

I put my Mako on a Hirsch rubber as the standard strap barely fit my own wrist so on top of a 5mm wetsuit unfortunately it would not have stood a chance. Once attached to myself and myself to the air tank we dove in.

We did a brief stop at 3m down to make sure everyone could descend and equalise their ears and that's when I first looked at the watch to set the bezel. Straight away legibility under water was great. There was no difficulty whatsoever to read the time on the dial and the seconds hand was clearly identifiable as well. The bezel action was smooth and firm and I did not have any difficulty in turning it to set it. Despite my hands being not too big I do not believe a person with larger hands would have difficulty as long as the action of the grip on their hands would be firmly on the bezel.

Once this was set we continued the dive down to 18 meters which was the max depth for the 1st dive. Again absolutely no issues there either. In subsequent dives the max depth reach was 27 meters. If we round that to 30 meters the surrounding pressure of the water would be 4 atm (several times more than at surface level where it is be 1 atm).

After all 6 dives the watch never showed any problems, leaks or changes in functioning.

Now patina wise, this is it after the 1st dive. This was only visible after I got out of the water.









































Being very happy with the way my watch looked I continued to wear it for the rest of the day and went swimming a couple of times as well. By the evening I had a shower with it on as well. That's when it hit me. Most if not all of the patina disappeared after keeping it on. I used normal shower gel and tap water so nothing fancy or extreme and was very disappointed that it disappeared.

Sooooo, the following days and dives I kept leaving greater time after the dive and subsequent exposures to normal water but with the same results.

































After my last dive this is how the watch looked like with the green patina developing. I left it for several hours and then gently rubbed it with my fingers and it started going away again.









































*Reaction to sweat*

Yes it was very hot with temperatures ranging between 25 and 28 degrees celsius daily. This is how my wrist looked like for those of you wondering how big the green stains are. Again I'll leave it for you to decide if this is acceptable or not. personally I don't see a problem with it as if you wash your hands they disappear.









*Now whilst I still like my Mako is there anyone who can explain to me why the patina is disappearing? Or if there is something I need to do with it (e.g not wear it for 12 hours after exposure to sea water) before? Underwater pics hopefully to follow at the weekend  *


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mindhybrid said:


> *Zelos Mako Diving review and questions*
> 
> Good evening everyone. Hope you're all enjoying your Makos as much as I have in the last week, and yes this is precisely the reason for this specific review.
> 
> ...


Very cool

Nice to hear about it in use

I am not a bronze Patina master by any stretch but I thinks it's really a slow and gradual process when done naturally. I don't think it is surprising that some of the surface patina comes off in the wash. In fact I think for the health of the watch you should just keep swimming with it and rinsing in freshwater afterwards. A patina will develop gradually but also help to make sure no undue corrosion takes hold especially under the bezel.

Enjoy!


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



thejollywatcher said:


> He told me at Windup that he's planning a thinner case for the Mako V3.


Oh ffs I already own two of these things and now he goes and makes it better.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

Just received a Nick Mankey Designs Hook Strap. I can highly recommend these super comfortable straps. Custom made to order and shipped quickly. Top notch customer service too!


----------



## Beanstalk (Jun 25, 2019)

If V3 is thinner I am buying! Not sure if I would spend extra for a meteorite dial though...


----------



## SunsetSheen (Jan 17, 2018)

Such an awesome looking watch, but I kind of do hope they clean up the dial just slightly on the next production run. There's a bit much going on but I've heard nothing but good things about the brand.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

It been a while since anything was posted on this thread so I thought I’d share a couple of pics. 
Marco shot of the Cobalt dial in the sun and a bronze patina progression pic.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

^that looks really nice mate. 

I've heard the next run is coming October/ November time frame... def will be tracking it. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Zelos Mako *

Great macro makos!



A new run will be interesting.

I wonder if any changes may be in order

Seems Zelos has been improving things as they iterate with models.

For the Mako my biggest request would be to trim down the height even If it sacrificed some WR.

Not sure what colours would be on my wish list. Perhaps a straight up black or grey dial and bezel? I don't think they have done any plain dark dials/bezels yet on this series aside from the blue. But I may just not be remembering right.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

Trim down the height is exactly what will happen according to Elshan.

Haven't gone through the thread, boatswain do you have a Mako?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



italy7 said:


> Trim down the height is exactly what will happen according to Elshan.
> 
> Haven't gone through the thread, boatswain do you have a Mako?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I've had 2. One from each series.

I really liked them but they fell victim to some consolidation. 

I like the design, I think the value and quality were very good. I didn't mind the height (due to the domed top) but if it gets down around 12-13mm on a version three that will be excellent when combined with the compact case shape.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

The Mako is an underrated gem. I still have my ver. 1.


----------



## moberf (Jul 4, 2018)

I like the chunky case. If I were to change anything, it would be to remove the round indices at 9, 12 & 3 and slightly enlarge the triangles.


----------



## iwannaBfishfood (Aug 31, 2019)

I have my Zelos Mako V2, and love it. I don't love the clasp on the zelos purchased bracelet. Has anyone tried to switch the clasp with any other options. Does anyone know the measurements of the clasp. Is it 18mm?


----------



## ohhaimark (Jan 20, 2012)

iwannaBfishfood said:


> I have my Zelos Mako V2, and love it. I don't love the clasp on the zelos purchased bracelet. Has anyone tried to switch the clasp with any other options. Does anyone know the measurements of the clasp. Is it 18mm?


I attempted to swap out the clasp with a Strapcode 18mm push-button clasp (NT-CLASP18-003BSP), but there was an issue. Though the width was correct at 18mm, the bracelet end-link on the clasp is raised such that the springbar holes favor the bottom of the link. This means that the springbar holes on the clasp cannot be centered vertically otherwise there won't be enough clearance. I tried my best to measure the dimensions with my crappy caliper and I came up with:



Width: 18mm
Height: 4.6mm
Springbar hole: 1.0mm (from base of link to center of the hole)

Here's a very crude picture with measurements:








I actually put the bracelet back on today for the hell of it and already want to swap it back out. I love everything about the bracelet except for the clasp so if anyone has ideas for a slimmer clasp please chime in.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

ohhaimark said:


> I attempted to swap out the clasp with a Strapcode 18mm push-button clasp (NT-CLASP18-003BSP), but there was an issue. Though the width was correct at 18mm, the bracelet end-link on the clasp is raised such that the springbar holes favor the bottom of the link. This means that the springbar holes on the clasp cannot be centered vertically otherwise there won't be enough clearance. I tried my best to measure the dimensions with my crappy caliper and I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you won't be able to use a slimmer clasp unless you file down the link


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks like Mako 3.0 will be thinner at 300m WR housing a 9015


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

househalfman said:


> Looks like Mako 3.0 will be thinner at 300m WR housing a 9015


sounds good

Is there news out somewhere?

That's the Mako I've always wanted. I really like the first two versions but I was willing to trade WR for a thinner height. I imagine the miyota will bring the cost down too.


----------



## ohhaimark (Jan 20, 2012)

househalfman said:


> Looks like Mako 3.0 will be thinner at 300m WR housing a 9015


Source?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Zelos Mako *



boatswain said:


> Is there news out somewhere?





ohhaimark said:


> Source?


It's on Facebook. ~11mm without the crystal so maybe around 13mm with?

Copied Elshan's picture from FB..


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

fb=fake news


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



househalfman said:


> It's on Facebook. ~11mm without the crystal so maybe around 13mm with?
> 
> Copied Elshan's picture from FB..


Wow.

That's a crazy dial texture. Maelstrom.

I like the overall simpler feel to the dial too. Still pretty sharky 

11m Case should look pretty good as I didn't find the old case too tall on the wrist. I think it measured in just under 16mm with crystal if I remember right.


----------



## ohhaimark (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



boatswain said:


> ...11m Case should look pretty good as I didn't find the old case too tall on the wrist. I think it measured in just under 16mm with crystal if I remember right.


Yup, it's about 15mm including crystal.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



househalfman said:


> It's on Facebook. ~


Was there any scuttlebutt on when it's coming?

Zelos is usually pretty quick on their manufacturing and don't draw out release news so I assume it's sooner rather than later? But perhaps the FB group gets earlier wind of things too.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Been keeping in touch with Elshan on this model and the original Oct/Nov date is pushed back to Dec/jan

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

italy7 said:


> Been keeping in touch with Elshan on this model and the original Oct/Nov date is pushed back to Dec/jan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


If this is true, I may hold out. I was going to hop on a version 2, but this dial looks nice! 300m vs 500m will definitely help with thickness as well.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Thickness of the V1/2 was one of my complaints, too, also that I didn't really need 500m WR, would trade WR for a thinner watch. 

From FB, initial release series will be stainless only, no bronze.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Zelos Mako *

V2 vs V3 thickness...










* photo taken from Elshan's post on Facebook


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Zelos Mako *

Also from Facebook...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Zelos Mako *



househalfman said:


> V2 vs V3 thickness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those case proportions look really nice. 

Underside bevels look great, which also help to slim things visually and are generally under utilized.

Much slimmer and the bezel edge looks trimmed too which should also help.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



househalfman said:


> Also from Facebook...


Thanks for sharing.

I was kind of hoping for a boring black or dark grey dial. 

But the teal looks sharp. 

I've been liking the tone of teal they have used in their last couple fume dials but hadn't grabbed one.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



househalfman said:


> V2 vs V3 thickness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice improvements!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



househalfman said:


> V2 vs V3 thickness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. The beveled edge on the underside gives the appearance of being less slab sided. Works nicely in my Seiko and CWard C65 to accentuate the thinness or at least create the illusion.

The crown appears more prominent, in a positive way. I looks more accessible too, especially from V1.

Look forward to some close-ups.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



boatswain said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I was kind of hoping for a boring black or dark grey dial.
> 
> ...


Same here. Was hoping for a gray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting the new pix... would love to see more! Been waiting on these a good while. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Any bronze?


----------



## MikeSunWest (Apr 9, 2019)

This is a new brand for me. Certainly a distinguished looking watch. Will do more research. Thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

More pics from Facebook.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the pics JW.

Based on those I think I like the teal and the meteorite. Maybe the dark blue.

While the meteorite bezel is pretty cool, it feels almost a tad too much and a matte black bezel insert may have worked better to frame the dial.

The lume no doubt is amazing as Zelos seems to have that nailed down these days and the Mako 3 seems to have nice surface area to make use of. 

Hard to tell if the chapter ring is lumed from those pics on the standard dials, but I like the white lumed ring on the meteorite.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics JW.


Good points, Boatswain.

I'm leaning towards the funky teal/orange combo to try a look I've never had before... 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Good points, Boatswain.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the funky teal/orange combo to try a look I've never had before...
> 
> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


You know what's funny. I just showed those pics to a couple folks and both liked the light blue and peachy orange 

Maybe I'm the crazy one


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

Thanks for the additional pics! Wow tough choice as to a favorite. Don't have any meteorite... and if that does have the inner lumed chapter that would be cool. The teal, reg blue, and green are top contenders also for me.

Bracelet looks to be of quality... look forward to seeing and learning more.

Edit- the white dial ain't too shabby either 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



italy7 said:


> Thanks for the additional pics! Wow tough choice as to a favorite.
> 
> Edit- the white dial ain't too shabby either
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Touch choice indeed. Wish I had unlimited funds!!

My second choice would be the white lumed dial. I love how Zelos does lume and the blue seconds hand is a pretty contrast to the stark white dial. 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

In for meteorite, but man that light blue and orange combo is killer.


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

I just got the email for Preorders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Anyone ever pop a bezel off one of these makos? Are they just friction fit ala Seikos? 
Wondering if they are easily swap-able.

Alternatively, anyone ever found an insert that works as a replacement?


----------



## chrono22 (Jun 12, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> In for meteorite, but man that light blue and orange combo is killer.


You said it with the blue and orange. Just ordered it. Really unique look, but believe me it was hard to pick just one.


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

Loved my two Mako's to date, but I've got to admit the dial and bezel colour combinations of this series aren't grabbing me at all. 

Probably for the best, buying a third would be beyond the pale.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I was kind of hoping there was going to be a last minute black/grey dial surprise. Because I'm boring like that. 

Digging the teal  though. 
Seems to pair well with the dial texture.

I think the mako can get away with it as it's not an overly serious watch in its aesthetic if that makes sense.

I do wish the teal had a dark bezel insert though, I think, maybe black.

I also like the dark blue but I'm not sure if it would appear too purpley or not.

Overall though I would say they have improved on the last 2 versions. I like the thinner case for sure.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Anyone know if they will be releasing a new great white?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

I hope they release a bronze Mako 3 eventually. None of these really speak to me. A Bronze definitely would with the new dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

The specs on the V3 are spot on for me, is the bracelet any good? I wouldn’t expect much for $49 but would rather have it than not, unless it is trash.

Also, will the dial on the V3 have the same look/texture as the V2? Hard to tell from the pics.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Zelos Mako *

I ordered the Frost and the Ice.

Zelos does killer lume so I'm looking forward to the lumed dial variant. I also like the shade of blue for the seconds hand.

I into funky looks and color combos so the Ice immediately grabbed my attention.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



thejollywatcher said:


> I ordered the Frost and the Ice.
> 
> Zelos does killer lume so I'm looking forward to the lumed dial variant. I also like the shade of blue for the seconds hand.
> 
> I into funky looks and color/combos so the Ice immediately grabbed my attention.


Power to you. 

You better kick your strap game into high gear for those two


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> The specs on the V3 are spot on for me, is the bracelet any good? I wouldn't expect much for $49 but would rather have it than not, unless it is trash.
> 
> Also, will the dial on the V3 have the same look/texture as the V2? Hard to tell from the pics.


Zelos is as good as any other micro, obris Morgan sold their bracelets for $37 and they are on par with other micros, I expect Zelos to be the same of not better quality.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Zelos is as good as any other micro, obris Morgan sold their bracelets for $37 and they are on par with other micros, I expect Zelos to be the same of not better quality.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks, still curious about the dial texture but I guess it doesn't matter as I ordered the dark blue with bracelet, I'll find out soon enough.

My first micro, first Miyota and first watch purchase of the holiday season.

Edit: found the dial pic a few pages back, they weren't loading earlier.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Thanks, still curious about the dial texture but I guess it doesn't matter as I ordered the dark blue with bracelet, I'll find out soon enough.
> 
> My first micro, first Miyota and first watch purchase of the holiday season.


I would say you choose a great brand. I don't own one but the respect of this brand is huge.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZisguyZaphod (Feb 20, 2019)

Holding out for a bronze.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Really tempting, tbh...
I wonder, would it be better go to for the full-lume variant, or the meteorite-dial variant... 
Thoughts?


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

I'm really torn between the dark blue and the ice one. The dark blue is more classy and can be worn in an office environment but the ice with the orange accents and what I assume the fully lumed chapter ring is very appealing too!
Decisions, decisions...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Really tempting, tbh...
> I wonder, would it be better go to for the full-lume variant, or the meteorite-dial variant...
> Thoughts?


Meteorite

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Gubro said:


> I'm really torn between the dark blue and the ice one. The dark blue is more classy and can be worn in an office environment but the ice with the orange accents and what I assume the fully lumed chapter ring is very appealing too!
> Decisions, decisions...


Blue is about as crazy I get so went with the dark blue and agree with you about it being a little more versatile. If I didn't already have a white dial diver I may have went with the full lume version but I don't wear the white one I have very often.

Truthfully, I may have went with standard black or dark gray had it been an option. Looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Blue is about as crazy I get so went with the dark blue and agree with you about it being a little more versatile. If I didn't already have a white dial diver I may have went with the full lume version but I don't wear the white one I have very often.
> 
> Truthfully, I may have went with standard black or dark gray had it been an option. Looking forward to receiving mine.


Yeah, a black would've been a good option, but the midnight blue is nice as well.
I was thinking in the white full lume but personally the black hands and text is just not my cup of tea.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

There is a review now on YouTube: 



I'm not keen on the meteorite especially with the markup for it. Also, I think the bezel should've been either steel or grey ceramic.
The really good news is, that contrary to expectations the 9015 is not noisy. I like this movement (to a certain extent even more, than the sw200), but generally the rotor noise used to ruin the experience. No rotor noise is the best news.

Edit: purchased the midnight blue


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm really considering the meteorite option, been thinking about getting a nice meteorite dial watch for a while. Never seen one in real life though, are they nice?

The bezel gave me pause though, especially the thought of how it would hold up. As far as I can tell, meteorite is only slightly softer than stainless steel though, around 5-5.5 on the mohs scale.
Source: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taenite


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> I'm really considering the meteorite option, been thinking about getting a nice meteorite dial watch for a while. Never seen one in real life though, are they nice?
> 
> The bezel gave me pause though, especially the thought of how it would hold up. As far as I can tell, meteorite is only slightly softer than stainless steel though, around 5-5.5 on the mohs scale.
> Source: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taenite


That is the very reason I went for the midnight one. I didn't like the meteorite bezel.


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

Im thinking of going with the vintage green. I really like the darker forest green flavor. Looks like gold tone indices too.


----------



## Jungerishere (May 1, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> More pics from Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teal dial looks amazing but I think the watch would look better with black bezel.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Jungerishere said:


> thejollywatcher said:
> 
> 
> > More pics from Facebook.
> ...


I would've gone for this if the bezel was ceramic, so midnight blue for me.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Gubro said:


> I would've gone for this if the bezel was ceramic, so midnight blue for me.


Why don't you think the bezel isn't ceramic? Aren't they all ceramic except for the one with the meteor bezel?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

AceRimmer said:


> Why don't you think the bezel isn't ceramic? Aren't they all ceramic except for the one with the meteor bezel?


For aesthetic reason I'm assuming. Elshan's color matching the bezel to the dial and I don't think he'll find anything close to teal that's ceramic.

A black bezel might distract from the dial but another option would've been to color match it using pvd similar to how NTH does it.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

*Re: Zelos Mako *



househalfman said:


> V2 vs V3 thickness...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoting myself just for context.

I noticed on the video that only the right side of the case was redesigned, I guess to make the crown a little more accessible. The other side remains a bit of a slab. That's a miss imo but they did make it a little slimmer overall so maybe it's not really needed.

I'd probably go for the blue dial if I were in the market but alas I'm not.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

househalfman said:


> For aesthetic reason I'm assuming. Elshan's color matching the bezel to the dial and I don't think he'll find anything close to teal that's ceramic.
> 
> A black bezel might distract from the dial but another option would've been to color match it using pvd similar to how NTH does it.


But the bezel isn't teal? Isn't it grey?

I ordered this because the specs said the bezel insert was ceramic. The specifications from the website say:

Bezel Insert : 120 Clicks, Ceramic insert with 2000 Vickers hardness, brushed and fully lumed.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

AceRimmer said:


> But the bezel isn't teal? Isn't it grey?
> 
> I ordered this because the specs said the bezel insert was ceramic. The specifications from the website say:
> 
> Bezel Insert : 120 Clicks, Ceramic insert with 2000 Vickers hardness, brushed and fully lumed.


Yeah, sorry for the confusion. What I meant to say was that with teal ceramic not being an option, a SS bezel is the next best thing without distracting from the overall aesthetic.

If it hasn't shipped yet I'm sure you can message Elshan to exchange it to something else, or maybe cancel the order altogether.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

I don't know if it's been mentioned earlier, but the meteorite version is slightly thicker at 11.9 mm without the crystal, and 14 mm with the crystal. It's quite a small difference, but still worth mentioning.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

AceRimmer said:


> househalfman said:
> 
> 
> > For aesthetic reason I'm assuming. Elshan's color matching the bezel to the dial and I don't think he'll find anything close to teal that's ceramic.
> ...


I contacted Elshan to confirm. It is a steel insert. The midnight blue has a ceramic one though.


----------



## Jungerishere (May 1, 2015)

househalfman said:


> For aesthetic reason I'm assuming. Elshan's color matching the bezel to the dial and I don't think he'll find anything close to teal that's ceramic.
> 
> A black bezel might distract from the dial but another option would've been to color match it using pvd similar to how NTH does it.


Teal dial with black ceramic bezel looks great. That combo works well because the dial shade darkens outwards. Hammerhead V2 comes with that combo. :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Teal and black is a winner for sure.


----------



## JHoog (Mar 5, 2019)

Mr. Fanntastic said:


> I hope they release a bronze Mako 3 eventually. None of these really speak to me. A Bronze definitely would with the new dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked Elshan, he said 4-6 months for the Bronze versions.

I ordered the midnight blue and frost. Hoping for a bronze with meteorite in the future.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

JHoog said:


> I asked Elshan, he said 4-6 months for the Bronze versions.
> 
> I ordered the midnight blue and frost. Hoping for a bronze with meteorite in the future.


Thanks for the update!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

JHoog said:


> I asked Elshan, he said 4-6 months for the Bronze versions.
> 
> I ordered the midnight blue and frost. Hoping for a bronze with meteorite in the future.


Sweet. Thanks for the inside info!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Ordered STEEL FROST. 
I can't wait!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I changed my order from meteorite to the ice light blue. Decided that meteorite bezel was just too much meteorite.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

There's a new video review up, shows a nice history-of-zelos, of sorts, too.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

I made the right decision ordering the midnight blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The blue looks really nice in that video


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Great watch, but if there is one single criticism, it would be the design of the endlinks which slightly protrude past the lugs and their 'male' design also effectively extends the lug to lug length of the watch. This is the only thing putting me off pulling the trigger, as I have small wrists.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Great video! Very appealing rendition too. I see nothing but very positive and compelling improvements. The review really shined the light on the improvements. Should appeal to wide array, and smaller wrists, rejoice ;-)


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone got their tracking number yet?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Holy smokes that Abyss is thicc!



















* picture and screenshot taken from Elshan's post on Facebook.
** there's a Mako in there somewhere


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

Gubro said:


> Anyone got their tracking number yet?


I just received my Fed Ex tracking email moments ago for my Mako V3, Mako bracelet, and Hammerhead 2 ETA that I ordered on Dec. 24th. Tracking info says estimated delivery on Wednesday by 10:30AM!!!


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

I just received it myself as well! Happy days!

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Me too, delivery on the 9th. That’s much faster than I thought, I didn’t think it would ship until later in the month. Good for Elshan.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> Me too, delivery on the 9th. That's much faster than I thought, I didn't think it would ship until later in the month. Good for Elshan.


Looks like mine was delayed out of SG. Expected delivery is Friday now. Not a big deal as it's coming much sooner than I expected. Looking forward to everyone's pics.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

boatswain said:


>


Interested in your first impressions.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

jcombs1 said:


> Interested in your first impressions.


VERY interested


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey B, why did I have a feeling you'd be getting the new Mako? ;-)

You seemed to really like the teal version. Let us all know what you think.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Initial impressions are really positive. 

The first thing I noticed was the dial. It's wild. 

Both the colour and texture are quite something, lots of detail lots of depth.



















The new case is definitely an improvement and it feels slimmer (which it is! ) than I remember the older versions feeling. Wears really well.

Everything seems in order quality wise.

I think it's my favourite of the 3 generations of mako.










I will try and get a full review up as quick as I can


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

boatswain said:


> Initial impressions are really positive.
> 
> The first thing I noticed was the dial. It's wild.
> 
> ...


Your pics are amazing!!! I ordered the same model, but sadly haven't received any tracking info yet. Will have to live vicariously through you for awhile.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks fantastic Boatswain! Congrats mate!!!


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

I kind of feel that the bezel insert is too similar in color (but doesn't exactly match) the rest of the watch. Maybe a black insert or a solid steel Monster style bezel? Always hard to tell with still photos. Really need someone to post something on Youtube.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually I like the bezel color (grey?) with that blue. Very different and striking in a good way.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Tanjecterly said:


> Actually I like the bezel color (grey?) with that blue. Very different and striking in a good way.


It is a very nice combo, but knowing myself, I'm clumsy, so I need the ceramic bezel. I finally went for the midnight blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here a couple more quick pics.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Did you order the bracelet too? I see it's half the price of it's predecessor, unless that's the pre-sale price. Would be curious to know how the bracelet option feels. I really like this Mako 3, but I'm afraid I went for a clunky "Hammerhead" in silver, whenever it arrives. Not sure it makes much sense now that I'm so heavily sleeved in the cooler weather.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The bracelet seems pretty good.

Single sided screws, solid endlinks, 20-18 taper, no sharp edges, polished bevels.

I like the slimmer smaller clasp too. Ratchets are handy but I prefer less bulk.

My guess is I will like it better on straps just due to the steel bezel but I'll give it a go and weigh in on the bracelet further in the review. At a guess I would think The bracelet will probably look best with the dark ceramic blue and green bezels.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^ Thank you! Will look forward to the review, but I already like the results of the Mako 3 from past reviews and user input. As you say, best one yet perhaps. Love the model you chose. Great dial color and treatment. Love the bezel choice


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks for the excellent pictures Boatswain.

Really liking the color of the dial.


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice watch.
But a little bit too much for me...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Here a couple more quick pics.


Thank you, boatswain, for providing these photos.

This is the same colorway that I ordered, and owing to Zelos's own dearth of good/representative photos, I'd had a bit of anxiety as to how this order might turn out for me.

While I await the arrival of my order, your photos have quelled that anxiety, and beyond that, stoked some excitement that this order is likely to turn out very, very well for me.

So please keep 'em coming (photos and impressions). And again, thanks!


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

I've popped back in to see how everyone's liking these as I've sat it out and I have to ask am I the only one who misses the old spiral groove dial? The new dial and colour combinations aren't doing much for me still, no offense to those buying into V3. 

Really thought I'd be tempted when I heard he'd slimmed the Mako down, but V3 is proving easy to resist. Can't quite say why, if it was just a thickness reduction then total winner. The loss of pressure resistance I could handle with it, but the change in movement, colours and dial texture for me were unnecessary as those were strengths of V1 and V2.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Swamped with stuff , so just dropping off some pics. I'll try and have the review done next week if I can


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Mine arrived today, supposed to be here this morning but FedEx had other ideas and I got it late today.

Some context, my first Zelos, first micro, first Miyota, etc. My collection has consisted of mostly entry level Swiss, German and lots of Seikos and G Shocks. Think Ball, Sinn, Squale, Damasko, etc for the nicer stuff. I've been around awhile but in no way an expert and I take potato quality pics.

My first impressions are just that, I may need some more time to fully digest this one.

I think it's nice and good value. The dial is darker than I expected, it's more midnight than blue and the bezel is a shade of blue that's somewhere closer to royal blue. It doesn't quite match, a darker navy blue would have been better I think. Overall it has less of a sporty look and more of a classic look and I expected more sporty.

Overall size and case shape is very good and what I expected. The lug curvature is just about right, not excessive yet fits my 7", flat wrist. The case back is slim and flat and that helps. My Squale 1521 has a thicker case back but the lugs curve more so both designs work in different ways.

It's thicker than I hoped it would be, my digital calipers say 14.1mm thick vs 12.9mm for the Squale. I realize some of that is crystal but it all counts when you're trying to get it under a shirt sleeve.

I really like the wave pattern of the dial and the indices are well done to the naked eye. The yellow text and second hand tie the dial together nicely. Some thought went into the dial design and it shows. The lume is bright, almost Seiko bright. Not sure how long it will last but even the bezel lume is brighter than expected.

I think the case finishing is above average too with a nice contrast of brushed and polished surfaces. The case and dial details make the watch appear much nicer than the price point and it's certainly nicer than a comparably priced Seiko.

The bracelet is better than I thought it would be, my expectations were low for $50, and it's worth the money. The tropic is nice too. The leather strap is OK, not trash but it's fine.

I think I'm slightly underwhelmed but my expectations may have been too high with all of the positive reviews from Zelos owners. I'm not disappointed but definitely not blown away.

I have to keep in mind that it was $400 and I do think it's a good value. Hell, $400 doesn't buy much anymore not even from Seiko. I will take some more time before deciding if it's a keeper or not. I had hoped it would replace the Squale as the only dive watch in my small collection but not sure that it will. I realize the Mako and Squale are at much different price points and I'm only comparing the two because the Squale is the only dive watch I have left. I'm not suggesting one is better than the other, they are different.

I hope I wasn't too negative but I wanted to be honest. I do like it and may end up keeping it, everyone needs a blue diver after all.

A couple of pics, I'm not the photographer boatswain is and these were taken under artificially lighting. Sorry, but it's all I got atm.

This pic is a pretty good interpretation of the colors in real life, the dial is almost black at many angles. You can see the dull royal blue of the bezel also.







Lume shot, it's bright and I like the shade of green.








I'm interested in the impressions and opinions of others when your watch comes in. We all see things a little differently.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm hoping to see some pictures or a video of the "Antique Green" Mako V3. I have been considering purchasing an Alpinist and this is giving me similar vibes.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Siddy said:


> I'm hoping to see some pictures or a video of the "Antique Green" Mako V3. I have been considering purchasing an Alpinist and this is giving me similar vibes.


There is a bit of footage of the green one in this video:


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

AceRimmer said:


> There is a bit of footage of the green one in this video:


To me, it looks surprisingly underwhelming and the green was my second choice after the teal version. So I guess I'm out of the market for a V3 Mako. Oh well.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

AceRimmer said:


> There is a bit of footage of the green one in this video:


Thank you, I also wanted to share some pics that the rep for Zelos IG page was kind enough to share with me.

I should mention that I requested just plain 'real world' shots, nothing fancy. Nothing they would use to advertise the watch, that maybe makes it look way better or brighter than it really is.


----------



## Firestarterer (Jan 12, 2020)

i've been wearing my blue dial with steel bracelet for the last 2 days and i'm noticing some redness/abrasion on top of my wrist from the screw back. after examining the screw back, the edge right outside of the shark is unusually sharp and seems to be the cause. anyone else have the same issue? i had to take it off as the redness is causing discomfort...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Firestarterer said:


> i've been wearing my blue dial with steel bracelet for the last 2 days and i'm noticing some redness/abrasion on top of my wrist from the screw back. after examining the screw back, the edge right outside of the shark is unusually sharp and seems to be the cause. anyone else have the same issue? i had to take it off as the redness is causing discomfort...


I have noticed the sharp case back engraving edges too.

As I wear most watches fairly snug above the wrist bone it hasn't bothered me too much as the watch head stays more or less in one spot. I imagine if worn on a looser strap or the bracelet and it slid up and down the arm a little during the day it could be irritating like you've said.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Anybody still waiting for their tracking nr.? I had ordered a lume-dial V3 back on dec.21st, still no tracking or shipping notice...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

X2-Elijah said:


> Anybody still waiting for their tracking nr.? I had ordered a lume-dial V3 back on dec.21st, still no tracking or shipping notice...


I ordered the teal on 12/21 and haven't received anything yet.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

X2-Elijah said:


> Anybody still waiting for their tracking nr.? I had ordered a lume-dial V3 back on dec.21st, still no tracking or shipping notice...





ohhenry1 said:


> I ordered the teal on 12/21 and haven't received anything yet.


Ordered my Frost and Ice on December 20th and haven't received any shipping notification.

But this wait is what I was expecting.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I do like the midnight blue version but it’s probably not a keeper. Good quality and very good VFM but doesn’t fit in my collection at the moment. 

I may regret selling it as this model is already sold out. I hope the rest of you get your watches soon and love them.


----------



## Jungerishere (May 1, 2015)

Firestarterer said:


> i've been wearing my blue dial with steel bracelet for the last 2 days and i'm noticing some redness/abrasion on top of my wrist from the screw back. after examining the screw back, the edge right outside of the shark is unusually sharp and seems to be the cause. anyone else have the same issue? i had to take it off as the redness is causing discomfort...


I have received 1 of 3 Mako V3 on Friday. Case back is very sharp. Disappointing. I have tried it on for short period of time and it will irritate my skin. I have Mako V2s, Hammerhead V2s, and SwordFish V2s. None of them have this issue.


----------



## Jungerishere (May 1, 2015)

X2-Elijah said:


> Anybody still waiting for their tracking nr.? I had ordered a lume-dial V3 back on dec.21st, still no tracking or shipping notice...


Purchased three Mako V3s; Midnight Blue, Teal, and Ice. I've received the Midnight Blue on Friday but no tracking yet for the other two. I've expected little bit of wait time so no big deal.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Jungerishere said:


> Firestarterer said:
> 
> 
> > i've been wearing my blue dial with steel bracelet for the last 2 days and i'm noticing some redness/abrasion on top of my wrist from the screw back. after examining the screw back, the edge right outside of the shark is unusually sharp and seems to be the cause. anyone else have the same issue? i had to take it off as the redness is causing discomfort...
> ...


Did you contact Elshan about that sharp caseback yet?


----------



## Firestarterer (Jan 12, 2020)

I wrote elshan yesterday. Will post his response as I hear back.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Firestarterer said:


> I wrote elshan yesterday. Will post his response as I hear back.


Cheers. Let's see what's his view on this.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Looks like these are in quite the demand...


----------



## Firestarterer (Jan 12, 2020)

Got a response from elshan about the sharp edged screw back. He mentioned this is the same for all the watches as they use a laser engraving for this caseback which might result in sharper edges compared to a stamped back. He doesn't have a solution yet but would think of something and get back to me.


----------



## Gubro (Oct 6, 2018)

Firestarterer said:


> Got a response from elshan about the sharp edged screw back. He mentioned this is the same for all the watches as they use a laser engraving for this caseback which might result in sharper edges compared to a stamped back. He doesn't have a solution yet but would think of something and get back to me.


I'm sure he will figure out something. Please keep us updated.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

boatswain said:


>


Beauty!!

I think the teal looks the best

Blue is too dark i think - i think the green would be too

I might regret not buying one..but 40 mm seems a lil small for a dive watch

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

abkdt41 said:


> boatswain said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Works for a Sub 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jungerishere (May 1, 2015)

Firestarterer said:


> Got a response from elshan about the sharp edged screw back. He mentioned this is the same for all the watches as they use a laser engraving for this caseback which might result in sharper edges compared to a stamped back. He doesn't have a solution yet but would think of something and get back to me.


No, that's not true. I also have Hammerhead V2s, Swordfish V2s and V1, and Mako V2s. Case back on those are not sharp, edges are soft.


----------



## stormzy (Jan 16, 2020)

Jungerishere said:


> No, that's not true. I also have Hammerhead V2s, Swordfish V2s and V1, and Mako V2s. Case back on those are not sharp, edges are soft.


My mako 3 midnight blue arrived a few days ago.
Loving it apart from the case back:-(
Sharp and rough around the shark and sharp outer edges.
Leaves red marks on wrist when worn all day.
Looks like it is the same for most of us.
What could Elshan do, send out new case backs?
The watch is a keeper for me as long as the case back gets sorted.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Strange, I didn’t notice the sharp case back. I only wore it for a short time but normally notice those kinds of things. I thought the watch was very well done and high quality.

Hope you guys get it sorted out.


----------



## stormzy (Jan 16, 2020)

stormzy said:


> My mako 3 midnight blue arrived a few days ago.
> Loving it apart from the case back:-(
> Sharp and rough around the shark and sharp outer edges.
> Leaves red marks on wrist when worn all day.
> ...


Check out 7.24 on the WatchChris youtube channel review of the mako v3
Looks like the case back issue is across the board
Have a few Zelos watches and are all keepers for me
I am sure Elshan will fix this
Has anyone ever sent a watch back to him with an issue? Do you have to pay postage?
Hope not as I was already stung for tax on the watch(some others slipped thru in the past).


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

stormzy said:


> Check out 7.24 on the WatchChris youtube channel review of the mako v3
> Looks like the case back issue is across the board
> Have a few Zelos watches and are all keepers for me
> I am sure Elshan will fix this
> ...


I'd imagine that new case backs will be issued, in the same way that revised, longer clasps were sent out for the last Swordfish models.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

This thread has gone oddly silent... any others received theirs yet?


----------



## HotCarl73 (Dec 30, 2018)

I had a great white that had to be replaced last year. I didn't pay fed ex for the new one to ship to me or the old one to go back. I'm in the US. I ordered a frost on December 22, still waiting on shipping info. It said 2-4 weeks to ship when i ordered, so i was prepared for the wait.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Review is up 

Link is below 



















https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/boat...emoji1655]-5110013.html


----------



## Gbouds (Jan 15, 2016)

2-4 week wait time is what is causing this thread to go flat. I just hit two weeks today..... patiently waiting


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Review is up
> 
> Link is below
> 
> ...


The first pic here looks kind of like the dial is bronz-ish. Looking forward to the bronze models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

Mr. Fanntastic said:


> The first pic here looks kind of like the dial is bronz-ish. Looking forward to the bronze models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bezel*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr. Fanntastic said:


> The first pic here looks kind of like the dial is bronz-ish. Looking forward to the bronze models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought so too 

I bet this dial colour would look good in a bronze case.


----------



## Mr. Fanntastic (Nov 19, 2019)

boatswain said:


> I thought so too
> 
> I bet this dial colour would look good in a bronze case.


Definitely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HotCarl73 (Dec 30, 2018)

I got my shipping info today. My Frost is supposed to be here tomorrow. That will be exactly 4 weeks from order to in my hands, which is slightly sooner than i expected.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## madraz (Jan 23, 2020)

I received my Mako 3 Frost just a little while ago and I'm disappointed that the Frost does not come with the whirlpool guilloche dial, its a flat white instead. There is no mention of this on the Zelos website, if I had known it was a flat dial I likely would not have ordered it. I thought the photo on the website was just obscuring the guilloche effect.


----------



## sgaida (May 27, 2018)

There is no mention on the website. But many have discussed that the Frost would lack the dial detail of the others in trade off for the fully lumed dial. edited by mod


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmm, that's odd. I could have sworn that there was a post saying that the frost dial would have _less pronounced_ whirlpool. (I assumed it meant there was still *some* under the lume showing through)


----------



## sgaida (May 27, 2018)

Here's a pic I grabbed from the Facebook group. The swirl pattern is very faint under lume. But yeah if you wanted a brilliant dial not the one to get.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Bloom said:


> Sent from a van down by the river...


Beautiful watch!


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Zelos makes great dials!


----------



## chrono22 (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks what came in today! My first Zelos, and I absolutely love it. Also I really like the strap I bought for it. Thoughts?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chrono22 said:


> Looks what came in today! My first Zelos, and I absolutely love it. Also I really like the strap I bought for it. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 14818519


Great strap combo


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Mine came in yesterday evening, photos dont do it justice. Awesome watch, love at first sight. I am glad I got the steel as opposed to waiting for the bronze later this year. The steel and teal is a really nice combination, and already scratched the itch with bronze on some other watches (need a bit of a break from bronze for now). With that said, I liked this watch so much upon receipt that I was tempted to order a second variation so will see when the next release comes up if bronze also tempts me (probably will).

I was bit hesitant when placing the order initially, as when I think of Zelos my mind automatically jumps to bronze. It felt kind of like going to the eastern coast of canada, famous for its lobsters, and ordering chicken. With that said, glad I pulled the trigger. Elshan did an amazing job, probably one of my favorite watches. Nice finishes too, some cool subtleties like an angle cut mirror finish on a small part of the case as it approaches the crown. The dial does not dissappoint, really cool / fun to look at.

Some folks have mentioned the case back being a touch sharp, I did not notice this albeit I put it on a nato-like strap. However, I ran my finger along the cicrumfrance of the engraved border, while it seems a bit more pronounced would not necessarily call it sharp (not worried at all about it); I would not have even noticed it.

Very happy with this purchase. Some quick photos on my way to work / bus.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

For those of you (such as chrono22, madraz and Glencoe) who just received the watch in the past few days, did the watch simply show up at your porch, or was it preceded by a tracking e-mail?

I'm just wondering how alert I should be for possible delivery in the absence of a shipping e-mail (which I've not yet received).


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> For those of you (such as chrono22, madraz and Glencoe) who just received the watch in the past few days, did the watch simply show up at your porch, or was it preceded by a tracking e-mail?
> 
> I'm just wondering how alert I should be for possible delivery in the absence of a shipping e-mail (which I've not yet received).


I've bought quite a few watches from Zelos and I always got an email with tracking info before the watches were shipped. They never showed up unannounced.

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## HotCarl73 (Dec 30, 2018)

I got my Frost a couple days ago. I don't see the need to post a crappy cell phone pic, it looks like all the others posted here. My case back was very sharp. Sliding the watch on a few times for sizing and then wearing it a little had my arm feeling like my face after i shave it. I also have a great white that i won't wear around babies out of fear of slicing them with the razor sharp clasp. I almost disemboweled myself with it the night i got it because i was so enamored with it that i wore it to bed. There was no way i was gonna be able to wear the mako with the caseback like that. I'm away from home for a couple months so i bought some mother's aluminum polish and went to work on the caseback by hand. A few minutes and a sore finger had the edges softened enough to tolerate wearing it.The caseback is slightly polished now, when i get back home, i'll shine it up like a mirror with a dremel. I probably destroyed any value the watch will ever have, but it's not like it's an expensive watch and I don't care anyway, it's a keeper. I absolutely love it. I'll definitely buy the next Zelos that i like. I'm firmly in the $500 and less watch range, so i have a box full of misaligned seikos and watches that come on unwearable straps and bracelets. Having to do a little final touching up to have such a beautiful watch at such an affordable price is fine by me. I'm also sure that Zelos listens to it's customers and will continue to improve. BTW i never got a tracking email from Zelos. If you sign up on the fedex app, they'll notify you whenever a package is headed to your address.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> For those of you (such as chrono22, madraz and Glencoe) who just received the watch in the past few days, did the watch simply show up at your porch, or was it preceded by a tracking e-mail?
> 
> I'm just wondering how alert I should be for possible delivery in the absence of a shipping e-mail (which I've not yet received).


I received a fedex tracking last week starting with item shipped and a delivery date estimate, and it arrive pretty quickly afterward (couple days or so). If I recall, when ordering in December, the description acklowdged it may take some time to ship it out (3/4 weeks-ish) and it ended up being fairly close with those estimates.I had emailed Elshan earlier that week to see how it is going, and he promptly and kindly responded letting me know it would be going out that week. If curious of the status, you could always just send Elshan a quick note. Yes though, I believe his intent is to send out fedex tracking numbers too...from what I can see he is typically quite good at it and has a high quality of customer service.

I have ordered a few Zelos and Ventus in the past, and they have also come with fedex tracking.


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

chrono22 said:


> Looks what came in today! My first Zelos, and I absolutely love it. Also I really like the strap I bought for it. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 14818519


Great combo! I love that light blue dial with orange accents!


----------



## chrono22 (Jun 12, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> For those of you (such as chrono22, madraz and Glencoe) who just received the watch in the past few days, did the watch simply show up at your porch, or was it preceded by a tracking e-mail?
> 
> I'm just wondering how alert I should be for possible delivery in the absence of a shipping e-mail (which I've not yet received).


I received an email when it shipped from fedex.


----------



## chrono22 (Jun 12, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> For those of you (such as chrono22, madraz and Glencoe) who just received the watch in the past few days, did the watch simply show up at your porch, or was it preceded by a tracking e-mail?
> 
> I'm just wondering how alert I should be for possible delivery in the absence of a shipping e-mail (which I've not yet received).


I received an email when it shipped from fedex.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Some additional shots from my walk to work. Really digging the dial, and the colour variations in different lights...


----------



## madraz (Jan 23, 2020)

Anyone who purchased the bracelet with the Mako 3 what have you used to attach it with...will spring bar pliers be the only way to get it on as its a very tight fit?


----------



## supersong115 (Jun 15, 2011)

Got my Mako V3 in Midnight Blue today! Really impressed with this piece - feel like the video reviews by Average Bros and Relative Time both make the blue bezel look more saturated then it really is. I personally love this shade of blue.


----------



## Geoffric (Jun 2, 2018)

madraz said:


> Anyone who purchased the bracelet with the Mako 3 what have you used to attach it with...will spring bar pliers be the only way to get it on as its a very tight fit?


I used springbar pliers to fit mine. It was quite tricky due to the tight fit and I doubt whether it would be possible without pliers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I used a regular spring bar tool to fit the bracelet and i found it to be no problem. It snapped into place very positively.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

Not to be a party pooper but my v2 bronze making has a stuck bezel(have tried the floss trick and others etc) and the watch is keeping pretty terrible time all of a sudden. Anyone else have any problems with their mako?
Going to email Elshan to see if there's any rescue


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

major75 said:


> Not to be a party pooper but my v2 bronze making has a stuck bezel(have tried the floss trick and others etc) and the watch is keeping pretty terrible time all of a sudden. Anyone else have any problems with their mako?
> Going to email Elshan to see if there's any rescue


For anyone interested in Zelos' after sales service.
Elshan came to the rescue.
Update to my situation. I sent Elshan an email He has sent me a returns labels and offered to fix it up.
10/10 so far. I hope I won't too long without my mako 

Will update again once there's any further development.


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

Wearing my good old V1 today ;-)


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

I recently purchased the Antique Green version of the Mako v3 from someone in the Zelos Timekeepers group on facebook. The watch arrived, ran fine during the day, and then it stopped at night. I wore it the next day and it stopped again on my wrist...I had to give the watch a shake to get it started again (and yes, the watch was wound as I had it on all day at work). It's very frustrating and I need to get in contact with Elshan but any ideas what the issue may be? Maybe the mailman tossed it around a few times in the back of their truck?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, I'd suggest you contact Elshan. He should be able to help you out.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

How is the Miyota 9015 rotor wobble on these? I'm still trying to get over the fact that the V2 is a Swiss based movement while the V3 is the Japanese Miyota, a movement I've really disliked on previous watches I've had. The V3 seems like an upgrade in every possible sense (cleaner dial, bracelet, case thickness) except the movement...


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

DustyFingers said:


> I recently purchased the Antique Green version of the Mako v3 from someone in the Zelos Timekeepers group on facebook. The watch arrived, ran fine during the day, and then it stopped at night. I wore it the next day and it stopped again on my wrist...I had to give the watch a shake to get it started again (and yes, the watch was wound as I had it on all day at work). It's very frustrating and I need to get in contact with Elshan but any ideas what the issue may be? Maybe the mailman tossed it around a few times in the back of their truck?


Quick update - I reached out to Elshan and he quickly sent a replacement watch after realizing the movement was faulty. I think something went wrong during shipping because the seller said the watch worked fine before he shipped it. Elshan really has the best customer service. And watches


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

DustyFingers said:


> Quick update - I reached out to Elshan and he quickly sent a replacement watch after realizing the movement was faulty. I think something went wrong during shipping because the seller said the watch worked fine before he shipped it. Elshan really has the best customer service. And watches


Glad to hear it all worked out and not surprised at all...Elshan's CS is legendary!! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Nudgedoink (May 15, 2015)

Have anyone of you noticed that the edges of the hands on the mako are pretty poorly finished? It looks very rough in photos. I'm hoping current owners can chime in. Thanks


----------



## DustyFingers (May 23, 2018)

Nudgedoink said:


> Have anyone of you noticed that the edges of the hands on the mako are pretty poorly finished? It looks very rough in photos. I'm hoping current owners can chime in. Thanks


I have never noticed before and I have two of the V3 models. Is that the version you are referring to? I can double check.


----------



## major75 (May 21, 2015)

major75 said:


> Not to be a party pooper but my v2 bronze making has a stuck bezel(have tried the floss trick and others etc) and the watch is keeping pretty terrible time all of a sudden. Anyone else have any problems with their mako?
> Going to email Elshan to see if there's any rescue





major75 said:


> For anyone interested in Zelos' after sales service.
> Elshan came to the rescue.
> Update to my situation. I sent Elshan an email He has sent me a returns labels and offered to fix it up.
> 10/10 so far. I hope I won't too long without my mako
> ...


Sorry i forgot to put an update up but once i sent the watch to Elshan who kindly provided the returns label too. I received the watch repaired within 6-8weeks.

Excellent service. Another +1 for Elshan's legendary customer service.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------

